# [OOC] Constables of the 14th Ward



## Scotley

The smudged flyer nailed to the bulletin board caught your eye. Despite smoky morning light and the light snowfall the official Magistrate's seal and the large crudely lettered 'I. I.' were clearly visible.

The 14th ward needs you!
Men and Women of action, Ignatious Ironshirt, Magistrate of the 14th Ward is looking for qualified applicants to protect the peace and good order. The special investigative squad is in need of new recruits. Guard, Military, Watch, or Investigative experience preferred but not required. If you have honor, a desire to serve, and the taste for a challenge then the 14th Ward wants you. Present yourself to Ignatious Ironshirt in the second hour after high noon on the 13th at the Magisterial offices. Uniforms and Arms provided to successful applicants.
- [signed] I. I.

We are recruiting up to six players for a homebrew game. Characters will all be members of a special investigative squad in the 14th Ward of the great city of Lauralie Summerhome. We are looking for players willing to post daily or close to it. This game will be somewhat unusual in that there will be two experienced gamemasters working together. In some ways this game is a tribute to long ago days of youth when we whiled away afternoons playing first edition as co-DMs. But this is no trip down memory lane. While there may be a few inside jokes and old friends involved, it will be a 3.5 edition game in an all new world. You can see some of that work at the campaign wiki located here: http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/  You'll also find the character generation guidelines there, as well as starting level, and other details. We will be playing at EnWorld with the wiki serving as an information resource. Once you are accepted into the game you'll have a chance to contribute to the wiki as well. Feel free to post your character there or take notes on what is happening. We will continue to update the wiki with npc's and additional world details as they unfold. We will be using www.invisiblecastle.com for most of the dice rolling. Read the guidelines on the wiki and generate a character draft here for consideration. (The uniforms and arms mentioned in the advertisement are one surcoat and one truncheon.)

This game will not be first come first served. The DMs will evaluate potential characters based on their appropriateness to the style of game we plan and the degree to which we feel they will add to a functional group. Creative background and interesting characters will be favored. However, obviously muchkin types will be more likely to get passed over. Backgrounds and personalities that can't work well with a group are unlikely to be accepted. Let us say that again: good teamwork is a MUST! Don't expect the rest of the party to modify their behavior to compensate for your character's deficiencies, insanity, or just plain weirdness. If you play a freakish character, don't be surprised when you end up in the sideshow. The brooding loner is an overworked cliche, and he is likely to be hung out to dry in short order. While we will not require complete characters for consideration, a detailed presentation is more likely to be received well. Do not expect exceptions to the guidelines presented to be accepted. We've provided a fair list of races and a long list of classes, which should provide fertile ground for character development. This game will be focused on city adventuring and some dungeon adventuring. As members of the Special Squad you will be given assignments, but you will also have plenty of opportunities to freelance, and pursue your own whims, wherever they might take you. The spirit of the City State of the Invincible Overlord, Greyhawk, Lankhmar, Waterdeep and sprawling homebrew cities we've played and gamemastered will live on in Lauralie Summerhome. We plan to provide a mix of high fantasy, low fantasy, high adventure, and a dose of humor here and there, as well. The rest is up to you. Humor (from the DMs) will never intentionally be at player expense, but you will be best served by exercising discretion and maturity at all times, and by remembering that jokes are only jokes, so just SMILE.   

Your DMs have many years of experience as players and gamemasters with a variety of games. Scotley is an avid play-by-post gamer, an early adopter of 3rd edition/3.5 dnd, and one of the most creative souls your likely ever to encounter on this plane. While Leif is a relative newcomer to play-by-post gaming and the current edition of the rules, he brings to the game extensive experience with first edition DMing, the talents of an experienced writer, and an insatiable thirst for adventure.

The Rogues' Gallery thread can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3612392#post3612392

The In character thread can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=200694

The campaign wiki located here: 

http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/


----------



## Rhun

This is something I might be interested in, though it looks like there is a lot of info to digest. I'll read through it all and let you know. I wouldn't want to pass up a chance to game with Scotley, though!


----------



## Scotley

Excellent. I would love to have you in the game Rhun. There is a lot and we are adding more daily, but I hope you'll find it worth checking out.


----------



## Ambrus

I'm with Rhun, this looks interesting though I'll need to work my way through more of it before I can even think of an appropriate concept.


----------



## Jemal

I'm going on vacation in less than 24 hours, and so won't have all that much time to join a new campaign during the next week.  If you're still recruiting when I get back into regular posting (Probably 8 or 9 days from today), I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Scotley

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm going on vacation in less than 24 hours, and so won't have all that much time to join a new campaign during the next week.  If you're still recruiting when I get back into regular posting (Probably 8 or 9 days from today), I'll see what I can do.




The game is not first come, first served, so you should have a chance to get in a submission on your return. Have a good trip. Sorry to see you are leaving just as our characters were getting together in IG's game.


----------



## Scotley

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm with Rhun, this looks interesting though I'll need to work my way through more of it before I can even think of an appropriate concept.




No rush, taking some time to develop a character that fits in with the game concept will make it more likely that you'll get in anyway.


----------



## Ambrus

Hm. Looking over your wiki, it seems that there are already three PCs listed. It leads me to ask, how many players are you looking to add? Are we all competing for a remaining spot or two?

Edit: It's a shame that gutter-gnomes aren't available as PCs; they sound neat. 

So far, I'm thinking of a falconin rogue or scout. In a gritty urban environment, aerial recognisance would be of value for the group. Plus, perching on top  of gargoyles and church steeples is just fun.


----------



## ethandrew

This seems interesting. I was mulling over a few options after reading your wiki, but I like how you work with wizards in your game. Does any renegade training exist in the world, or purely at the Academy? Are Vow feats from BoED allowed?


----------



## Brother Allard

This looks interesting - it looks like a diviner might fit in pretty well here.  I'm working on one now.


----------



## Scotley

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Hm. Looking over your wiki, it seems that there are already three PCs listed. It leads me to ask, how many players are you looking to add? Are we all competing for a remaining spot or two?
> 
> Edit: It's a shame that gutter-gnomes aren't available as PCs; they sound neat.
> 
> So far, I'm thinking of a falconin rogue or scout. In a gritty urban environment, aerial recognisance would be of value for the group. Plus, perching on top  of gargoyles and church steeples is just fun.




We plan to take at least 3 more, and depending on the quality of the submissions more than that. With 2 DM's we can handle a somewhat larger than average group. Gutter Gnomes are neat, that's why we're keeping them as npc's


----------



## Scotley

ethandrew: Book of Exalted Deeds and the vows are out, sorry. The LCA does not have a monopoly on wizard training. We'll be happy to help you work in a background that doesn't include them. 

Brother Allard: Diviner does seem to be a good fit. I look forward to your submission.


----------



## Fenris

This sounds interesting. Would the Urban Ranger variant from UA be acceptable?


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting. Would the Urban Ranger variant from UA be acceptable?





To paraphrase my esteemed co-DM, Scotley, "We have provided plenty of classes and races for pcs, so don't expect deviations from our posted guidelines to be accepted."  That being said, you are free to submit your urban ranger also.  We, however, are free to reject him if we don't like him.  On the other hand, your proposed character sounds very interesting and fun, so I feel like you have a reasonable chance of being accepted, provided that you are otherwise in compliance with the previously mentioned guidelines.


----------



## Scotley

As per the guidelines we'll consider any variant classes from Unearthed Arcana and PH2 that fit. As Leif said, Urban Ranger is one of the ones we favor.


----------



## Dracomeander

Definitely too much material to digest in the short time I have now. It looks interesting. I'll have to go through the wiki when I get home later tonight.

Just off the top of my head from the brief look I got at the character guidelines, I'm probably going to look at an Illumian of some sort working toward Loredelver.


----------



## Helfdan

This sounds like a really interesting setting.  Being an old-school tabletop gamer myself, I cannot resist.  I would be interested in playing a knight.  Basic character concept as follows:

[SBLOCK=Alarion]Alarion of Tovarre is the youngest son of a landed knight from a distant land.  His home kingdom is surrounded by marauding humanoids and hostile nations, so that the nobles and freemen are raised to be warriors.  As he had no hope of inheriting his father's fief (it is a rigid feudal society), he decided to make his name and gain glory as a knight-errant.  His travels have brought him to the (to his people) near-legendary city of Lauralie Summerhome.  

In the large city, Alarion cuts somewhat of an archaic figure with his armor, weapons, and courtly ways.  (He may be considered a barbarian, albeit a polite one).  But although brave and prone to rashness, the young knight is basically a decent man, who truly seeks to live his knightly code and help those in need.  Though some may find him naive, his travels have shown him that few of those he meets put any worth in truth and honor, and he is not completely gullible.  He could not resist answering the Constable's summons for men of honor and daring.[/SBLOCK] 

I can have the stats up tomorrow.

Helfdan


----------



## James Heard

Interested, I'll read more and hopefully come up with a concept proposal soon...What skills/stats/etc are involved in being a really good Keepstorm player?

I'm thinking maybe of someone who transferred in from another ward because he's trying to woo one of Imago Blackmann's daughters, and figures that putting himself into a position where the guy gets to see what an upright and responsible citizen he is might help or something. This, of course, won't be what's going on if the daughters are some creepy "you evil sicko" age, but I didn't see anything that said they were in pigtails holding dollies in the write-ups.


----------



## Fenris

Scotley said:
			
		

> As per the guidelines we'll consider any variant classes from Unearthed Arcana and PH2 that fit. As Leif said, Urban Ranger is one of the ones we favor.





Great, you said "Variants by DM permission only" so I figured I would seek permission first.

Now on the wiki, you said you wanted to be emailed, by I am assuming that this recruiting thread pre-empts that. So would you like character concepts posted here?


----------



## Lord_Raven88

I'm thinking of submitting a Human Beguiler 5. 

Basically he lived as an orphan on the streets until one day when he was 12 he got caught running a con by a constable. Taking an interest in the boy the constable tried to help him turn his life around before he truly went down the wrong path, and became yet another hardened criminal. 

Given a chance to turn his life around and discovering someone who truly cared for him the young waif applied himself to this task. While reluctant to give up the skills that had enabled him to survive on the streets he began to find ways to utilise these skills to aid his friend and mentor.

By the age of 15 he was an accomplished snoop able to ferret out vital pieces of information and pass it on to the constabulary, it was a natural progression for him to change from being an informant to being an active agent for the city in his own right, and by the age of 17 be was recruited officially into the employ of the city constabulary.

After 4 years of working in various roles in the constabulary he was ordered to report to his new commander Ignatious Ironshirt, head of the Special Squad.


----------



## Jemal

Helfdan - where'd you get the name Alarion from?  The only other time I'e heard it was from one of my friends, who played a knight-king named Alarion.  the concepts sound remarkably similar.


----------



## James Heard

Ok. Read the wiki, got bored, did stuff besides make up a character. Hope I remember how to manage attachments correctly.


----------



## Leif

Not a half bad map, Mr. Heard, except the you have Dimshade Lake (Cul Erythrea) ALLLLL wrong.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> Great, you said "Variants by DM permission only" so I figured I would seek permission first.
> 
> Now on the wiki, you said you wanted to be emailed, by I am assuming that this recruiting thread pre-empts that. So would you like character concepts posted here?




If we were unclear before let me say that we like the Urban Ranger. Using it will not keep you out of the game. That doesn't mean you'll get in we have a lot of other good concepts, but we do like the Urban Ranger. 

Please submit your characters in this thread. That note on the wiki was because some people began visiting the wiki before we had everything in place for a full recruitment.


----------



## Scotley

James Heard said:
			
		

> Interested, I'll read more and hopefully come up with a concept proposal soon...What skills/stats/etc are involved in being a really good Keepstorm player?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe of someone who transferred in from another ward because he's trying to woo one of Imago Blackmann's daughters, and figures that putting himself into a position where the guy gets to see what an upright and responsible citizen he is might help or something. This, of course, won't be what's going on if the daughters are some creepy "you evil sicko" age, but I didn't see anything that said they were in pigtails holding dollies in the write-ups.




Imago's daughters are all grown up. Keepstorm players would benefit from dex, str, and skills like balance, jump or tumble as well as feats that promote mobility, endurance and athleticism. Fortunately, those skills all come in pretty handy for adventurers as well.  We didn't plan to make Keepstorm a huge part of the game simply because it might leave a lot of players on the sidelines, so I would recommend you spend most of your resources on things useful in police work.


----------



## Scotley

Helfdan said:
			
		

> This sounds like a really interesting setting.  Being an old-school tabletop gamer myself, I cannot resist.  I would be interested in playing a knight.  Basic character concept as follows:
> 
> [SBLOCK=Alarion]Alarion of Tovarre is the youngest son of a landed knight from a distant land.  His home kingdom is surrounded by marauding humanoids and hostile nations, so that the nobles and freemen are raised to be warriors.  As he had no hope of inheriting his father's fief (it is a rigid feudal society), he decided to make his name and gain glory as a knight-errant.  His travels have brought him to the (to his people) near-legendary city of Lauralie Summerhome.
> 
> In the large city, Alarion cuts somewhat of an archaic figure with his armor, weapons, and courtly ways.  (He may be considered a barbarian, albeit a polite one).  But although brave and prone to rashness, the young knight is basically a decent man, who truly seeks to live his knightly code and help those in need.  Though some may find him naive, his travels have shown him that few of those he meets put any worth in truth and honor, and he is not completely gullible.  He could not resist answering the Constable's summons for men of honor and daring.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> I can have the stats up tomorrow.
> 
> Helfdan





I like the concept, but keep in mind that in general Ignatious doesn't like to see his men packing heavy weapons and wearing heavy armor when performing their day to day duties. In time of siege or if you go out in the wilderness or over to the 12th then the heavier the better. However, having the constables armed to the teeth and clanking about makes it look like the streets of the 14th are dangerous. Iggie doesn't like anything that makes him look bad. A note about that should be on the wiki, but I fear it hasn't been transferred over. I will remedy that as soon as possible.


----------



## Scotley

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok. Read the wiki, got bored, did stuff besides make up a character. Hope I remember how to manage attachments correctly.




Your character submission may encounter difficulty if you continue to imply that our world notes are boring.   

You managed the attachment perfectly. I like the map. It saddens me to think how many hours have gone into our maps, links to which are coming soon to a wiki near you, considering you did this in an evening on a whim. Very nice.


----------



## Scotley

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Definitely too much material to digest in the short time I have now. It looks interesting. I'll have to go through the wiki when I get home later tonight.
> 
> Just off the top of my head from the brief look I got at the character guidelines, I'm probably going to look at an Illumian of some sort working toward Loredelver.




If a Loredelver makes the cut we'll have to talk. There are some details about the city your character might have that the average citizen would not be privy to.


----------



## Scotley

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of submitting a Human Beguiler 5.
> 
> Basically he lived as an orphan on the streets until one day when he was 12 he got caught running a con by a constable. Taking an interest in the boy the constable tried to help him turn his life around before he truly went down the wrong path, and became yet another hardened criminal.
> 
> Given a chance to turn his life around and discovering someone who truly cared for him the young waif applied himself to this task. While reluctant to give up the skills that had enabled him to survive on the streets he began to find ways to utilise these skills to aid his friend and mentor.
> 
> By the age of 15 he was an accomplished snoop able to ferret out vital pieces of information and pass it on to the constabulary, it was a natural progression for him to change from being an informant to being an active agent for the city in his own right, and by the age of 17 be was recruited officially into the employ of the city constabulary.
> 
> After 4 years of working in various roles in the constabulary he was ordered to report to his new commander Ignatious Ironshirt, head of the Special Squad.




It could be a hard sell to convince Ignatious to hire a former criminal into his special squad...


----------



## Leif

To Mr. Heard:

as Scotley said:  "Your character submission may encounter difficulty if you continue to imply that our world notes are boring.   " 

For all his gruffness, Ignatious Ironshirt is a quite sensitive fellow at heart!   
I wouldn't say that you already have two strikes against you, but I'd lay off of the insults if I was you.


----------



## Leif

*And How!*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> It could be a hard sell to convince Ignatious to hire a former criminal into his special squad...




EXTRAORDINARILY HARD!!!!!


----------



## Brother Allard

Elwood Norris is a bright-eyed, tow-headed young man with all the guileless enthusiasm of an eight-week-old puppy.  His narrow shoulders and swallow's chest don't mark him as an excellent candidate for the guard, nor does his native sweetness.  Naivete has no place in police work, and few suspect he'll last long.  But then, they said much the same about him at the Conjuration Academy, and he proved them wrong, graduating near the top of his class.

Ignatious senses something in this kid.  There's potential there, he's sure of it, though he'd be hard pressed to point to any particular evidence.  Over the years, however, he's learned to trust his instincts - he's not often wrong about this sort of thing.

lawful good human diviner 5

Elwood's spellbook would focus on divination (obviously), but also conjurations like web and grease, and save-or-suck rays (exhaustion, enfeeblement, etc).  His proscribed school would be evocation.  Basically, detective + human tazer.


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> I like the concept, but keep in mind that in general Ignatious doesn't like to see his men packing heavy weapons and wearing heavy armor when performing their day to day duties. In time of siege or if you go out in the wilderness or over to the 12th then the heavier the better. However, having the constables armed to the teeth and clanking about makes it look like the streets of the 14th are dangerous. Iggie doesn't like anything that makes him look bad. A note about that should be on the wiki, but I fear it hasn't been transferred over. I will remedy that as soon as possible.





No worries on this regard.  It has never made sense to me that a knight (or paladin, or heavy fighter, etc) would wander around in heavy armor all the time, much less in a city.  Alarion would favor a mailshirt for such times.  Also, he would carry only a sword and dagger in addition to his truncheon.  Lance and mace-and-chain are for the battlefield, after all.  

Glad you liked the idea.  I like the level of detail you have put into this city!


----------



## Scotley

Helfdan said:
			
		

> No worries on this regard.  It has never made sense to me that a knight (or paladin, or heavy fighter, etc) would wander around in heavy armor all the time, much less in a city.  Alarion would favor a mailshirt for such times.  Also, he would carry only a sword and dagger in addition to his truncheon.  Lance and mace-and-chain are for the battlefield, after all.
> 
> Glad you liked the idea.  I like the level of detail you have put into this city!




Very good. I'm glad you like the detail of the city. You're only seeing the tip of the iceburg. The players' wiki is a highly pared down version of the DM's wiki. The players' wiki runs to something like 60 webpages, while the super secret eyes only I'd show you, but I'd have to kill you DM's version is right at twice as many page. As we take out the secret stuff we'll be porting more over to the players page as well as adding new stuff.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> No worries on this regard.  It has never made sense to me that a knight (or paladin, or heavy fighter, etc) would wander around in heavy armor all the time, much less in a city.  Alarion would favor a mailshirt for such times.  Also, he would carry only a sword and dagger in addition to his truncheon.  Lance and mace-and-chain are for the battlefield, after all.
> 
> Glad you liked the idea.  I like the level of detail you have put into this city!





Alarion needs to make it light armor.  That's the most that's permitted under regular urban circumstances.  And any METALLIC light armor needs to be worn under other clothing.  (cloak, robe, heavy tunic, etc.)  Alarion also should be VERY  slow to use that sword and dagger while he's on duty.  That's what the truncheon's for!


----------



## Leif

*Heavy Armor*

Now, I guess a little more explanation is in order in this regard.  ORDINARILY, which means during days in which there is no immediate threat of war, medium and heavy armor are not allowed on the city streets of Lauralie Summerhome.  However, if there is a threat of war  or invasion, this rule is suspended.  Also, if you are on your way directly out of town you can put your armor on at home, because it's just silly to say that you have to leave the city gates and THEN don your armor.  Again, if you are headed to a destination other than the streets of Lauralie Summerhome, or a building within its boundaries, it is permissible to wear full battle accoutrements as you cross the city on your way out the gate.  Just don't dilly-dally as you're leaving town, or questions will be asked.  

Also, the Understreets of Lauralie Summerhome are still streets, so the same rules apply.  Anything even one inch more removed from the surface is a whole 'nuther story, though!  The relaxation of rules due to war may sometimes apply here on the understreets even when the rest of the city is at peace, depending upon the circumstances.  Your Magistrate will instruct you in this regard.


----------



## Scotley

Weapons are another sticky matter for constables. Your trusty truncheon can deal either lethal or non-lethal damage and everyone in the special squad is trained in its proper use. You may only use lethal force if you are attacked with lethal force or if you are acting in defense of a citizen being attacked with lethal force. That includes spells. Ignatious doesn't like to see his men walking around with halberds on their shoulder. If you carry other weapons, and I know you will, take some pains not to be too obvious about it or your boss will call you in for a little chat. As with armor, if the city is in peril then break out the long-axes and two-handers.


----------



## Helfdan

This is awesome.  I get DM rulings in stereo!    
But those laws make a lot of sense to me, given the type of setting you describe (Lankhmar-type, very civilized city).  Alarion should not give you any trouble, as though he is not as understanding of such laws as I am, he is prone to respect authority   
From a literary point of view, I like the role of the feudal knight in a more advanced city.  A courteous barbarian, if you will.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> This is awesome.  I get DM rulings in stereo!
> But those laws make a lot of sense to me, given the type of setting you describe (Lankhmar-type, very civilized city).  Alarion should not give you any trouble, as though he is not as understanding of such laws as I am, he is prone to respect authority
> From a literary point of view, I like the role of the feudal knight in a more advanced city.  A courteous barbarian, if you will.





The sad thing is that we are trying to achieve DM rulings in digital surround sound. *sigh* Maybe ONE more upgrade and we'll be there?

Also, please note that the classification of spells as lethal damage cuts both ways!  The bad guys aren't supposed to do it, but neither are you, except in response to lethal force.  Oh, and spells that merely restrain, like Web, are okay, too.  But, actually, the use of magic missile or lightning bolt would probably draw less flack from the boss than the use of a bastard sword.


----------



## James Heard

Scotley said:
			
		

> Imago's daughters are all grown up. Keepstorm players would benefit from dex, str, and skills like balance, jump or tumble as well as feats that promote mobility, endurance and athleticism. Fortunately, those skills all come in pretty handy for adventurers as well.  We didn't plan to make Keepstorm a huge part of the game simply because it might leave a lot of players on the sidelines, so I would recommend you spend most of your resources on things useful in police work.



Cops in movies are always ex-jocks. I watched Point Break.


----------



## J. Alexander

*How to please the DM's*

Guys,

I have found over the years that when dealing with Scotley and Leif it is first best to give them or send them a libation so to speak, it appears to help reinforce their godlike status, in their own minds at least...History shows that Barcadi 151 and or old fashion PGA with a bottel of sprit works wonders on their mood.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Leif said:
			
		

> Scotley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a hard sell to convince Ignatious to hire a former criminal into his special squad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXTRAORDINARILY HARD!!!!!
Click to expand...


My character was never actually a criminal per se, he was caught early enough so that he didn't head down that path. Besides shouldn't 9 years of working for the city be amply enough proof that he is honest and sincere!  

The character concept is more about redemption than him still having criminal tendencies.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I have found over the years that when dealing with Scotley and Leif it is first best to give them or send them a libation so to speak, it appears to help reinforce their godlike status, in their own minds at least...History shows that Barcadi 151 and or old fashion PGA with a bottel of sprit works wonders on their mood.




Rotel dip too, and cookies, don't forget cookies.


----------



## Scotley

James Heard said:
			
		

> Cops in movies are always ex-jocks. I watched Point Break.




Hmm, Point Break huh? I was drawing the inspiration for this game from Fort Apache the Bronx, Assult on Precinct 13--both versions, and Terminator--there's a great police station scene in that one.


----------



## Scotley

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> My character was never actually a criminal per se, he was caught early enough so that he didn't head down that path. Besides shouldn't 9 years of working for the city be amply enough proof that he is honest and sincere!
> 
> The character concept is more about redemption than him still having criminal tendencies.




I have been reading some Victor Hugo lately, so there might be hope of redemption for you.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have been reading some Victor Hugo lately, so there might be hope of redemption for you.



I gather that this more be more menacing if I was familiar with Victor Hugo's work   

Anyway should I carry on with this concept, or try another.


----------



## Leif

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> My character was never actually a criminal per se, he was caught early enough so that he didn't head down that path. Besides shouldn't 9 years of working for the city be amply enough proof that he is honest and sincere!
> 
> The character concept is more about redemption than him still having criminal tendencies.



 The short answer is "no."  The proposed character that you detail has numerous flaws that make it very unlikely that he would have ever been hired by any constabulary in Larualie Summerhome.  Start over.

Oh, and I don't care what ANYONE says about the DMs here, I don't drink at all, and Scotley is very well-settled and enjoying his domestic bliss and fatherhood!


----------



## Helfdan

Submitted for your approval:  Sir Alarion of Tovarre

Unlucky hp rolls:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1097459   :\


----------



## Maeglin

*Sounds interesting indeed*

If I may, I'd like to present a character concept for your approval. I too, am a fan of fantasy cities. Lankhmar, Adrilankha and Sanctuary are my favorites. This campaign sounds a lot like the Haven series of novels by Simon R. Green (and if the 2 GMs have not read these novels, you are in for a treat. The main characters are city watch investigators, too)

In any case, here goes:

Rahvin Stormcrow

Rahvin was a spy in the employ of the Arch Duchy of Lauralie Summerhome. For the last few years, he had been working undercover as a courtier in Korthagas, Capital city of a neighboring Empire of the same name.
	Recently, Rahvin’s cover was blown, and he narrowly managed to avoid capture at the hands of the Imperial Guard. Through great hardship, Rahvin was able to finally cross the frontier back into the lands of Silvertree.
	Understandably tired of the life of a spy, Rahvin resigned his commission and returned to his native city of Lauralie Summerhome.
	Though presently managing to survive on the wages earned from his time as a spy, Rahvin does not expect those funds to last forever. Thus, he avidly seizes the opportunity to work for the city constabulary.
	A quick, inquisitive mind, and the skills of someone who knows how to blend in and survive in the city will certainly come in handy.

Neutral good human rogue 5

Skill emphasis on Gather Information, Local Area Knowledge, Diplomacy, Disguise, Bluff, Sense Motive, as well as some Move Silently/Hide in Shadows. All the things a former spy can refocus into being an investigator.


Well, sound interesting? I can have the stats ready to go by Friday night at the latest (I am a little busy this week, but should have enough time by then)


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Submitted for your approval:  Sir Alarion of Tovarre
> 
> Unlucky hp rolls:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1097459   :\





Looks good, for the most part.  The buckler is a problem while you're on duty in the city, as you have anticipated.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Submitted for your approval:  Sir Alarion of Tovarre
> 
> Unlucky hp rolls:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1097459   :\





Oh, one more thing:  If you don't mind, we can work with you on Alarion's history to include people and places that we've already included in our world.


----------



## Leif

Maeglin said:
			
		

> If I may, I'd like to present a character concept for your approval. I too, am a fan of fantasy cities. Lankhmar, Adrilankha and Sanctuary are my favorites. This campaign sounds a lot like the Haven series of novels by Simon R. Green (and if the 2 GMs have not read these novels, you are in for a treat. The main characters are city watch investigators, too)
> 
> In any case, here goes:
> 
> Rahvin Stormcrow
> 
> Rahvin was a spy in the employ of the Arch Duchy of Lauralie Summerhome. For the last few years, he had been working undercover as a courtier in Korthagas, Capital city of a neighboring Empire of the same name.
> Recently, Rahvin’s cover was blown, and he narrowly managed to avoid capture at the hands of the Imperial Guard. Through great hardship, Rahvin was able to finally cross the frontier back into the lands of Silvertree.




Looks very promising.  Would you have a problem with adjusting the place names in Rahvin's history to match names in our world?


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> Looks good, for the most part.  The buckler is a problem while you're on duty in the city, as you have anticipated.




Glad to hear it.  The proper adjustments will be made




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Oh, one more thing: If you don't mind, we can work with you on Alarion's history to include people and places that we've already included in our world.




Sounds great!  Feel free to email me or PM the info, and we'll work it into the background.


----------



## Lord_Raven88

Leif said:
			
		

> The short answer is "no."  The proposed character that you detail has numerous flaws that make it very unlikely that he would have ever been hired by any constabulary in Larualie Summerhome.  Start over.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care what ANYONE says about the DMs here, I don't drink at all, and Scotley is very well-settled and enjoying his domestic bliss and fatherhood!



Okay. I've started work on a NG Human Marshall 4 / Swashbuckler 1

I'll post his background once I've finished working thru it all.


----------



## James Heard

Edit: Removed for space.


----------



## Fenris

Leif and Scotley,
OK, here is a tentaive background and am intial character, to give you an idea of how he'll look. I would be happy to have any additional places, or people to integrate into my background or to fix any errors.

[sblock]
Background
Jonas Kewiczak 

Jonas was the son of a hard working Shiv named Elias Kewiczak. Elias was one of only a handful of humans in the Shiv. The Shiv needed a few of they called "Long Shiv" around to work the cranes at the docks unloading the ships there with the large cranes, the controls of whcih were too hard for the smaller Shiv to work. Jonas grew up in the 2nd Ward. But he liked to consider himself a native of many Wards. His father would often take him out with him for deliveries when he had to unload carts using special hand cranes that only the few human Shiv could use. Jonas enjoyed seeing all the different sights the Great City of Lauralie Summerhome had to offer, above and below ground. It was a special treat for Jonas when he got to travel on the Understreets. He enjoyed seeing the different buildings, people and food that made each Ward unique. Even more so he enjoyed standing at his father’s elbow as he made the rounds, listening to the conversations, and getting to know all the many people Elias knew.

Jonas had a very happy childhood growing up. He loved traveling the city and learning what was going on in the different part. What building was new, who was opening a restaurant, even who was cheating on who (well, when he was older that was more interesting). Jonas was a lively and talkative lad who others found a liking to, especially after he was introduced by his father.

Jonas was growing up and the time was approaching for him to take an apprenticeship. He was considering becoming a storyteller and enrolling at one of the bardic colleges, since he loved to talk to people. While he loved to learn new things, nothing in books seemed to appeal to him. His father of course wanted Jonas to join the Guild and be a Shiv like him. Jonas was considering that as he respected his father a great deal and the work he did, especially since it would still let him head to different parts of the city.

All that changed one snowy winter day. One of the few trips Elias didn’t let Jonas go on, was a dangerous trip on the Understreets, that had to pass under Ward 3 on the replacement Old Main Line into Ward 11. Elias was traveling with a crotchety old gnome named Brongnibum. They were transporting some precious cargo in the form of various pieces of art and Elias was nervous when he left that day. Another Shiv found Elias and Brongnibum later that day, battered and bloody and their train wrecked and plundered. The Shivs took great care of the family during the time it took Elias to get healed and back on his feet, and Jonas was very grateful to the Guild. But he was getting annoyed at the Constabulary. Instead of being out there looking for the criminals, they spent, what he thought, was far too much time questioning his father and Brongnibum. The authorities suspected Brongnibum and or Elias had staged or was in league with these brigands who stole the cargo. 

Jonas didn’t believe it for a minute. And if the Constables weren’t going to find them, then by Barcarus he would. And so Jonas set out to clear his father’s name. Of course he wasn’t sure how really. But he started the only place he knew, the site of the attack. Once there he started looking around, but didn’t find anything. He sat and pondered what to do. He headed up to a pawn shop his father had taken him to, and started casually asking questions. Jonas proceeded in this vein for a while and slowly a few leads started to come out. His father’s fuzzy recollections of the attack combined with a few clues he got lead him to a run down building in Ward 3. He was watching the building closely when a heavy had was laid upon his shoulder, startled he turned to see a dark man with his finger over his mouth for silence. Jonas stammered out an explanation to this stranger upon intense questioning. The man stared at Jonas and then a rare, small smile cracked his face “Not bad kid” was all he said. Jonas had met Shilon, a tracker and private investigator. Some of the owners of the art had hired Shilon to find their art, whoever had it. Shilon had tracked the perpetrators back to this hide out. He was impressed that Jonas had made it here as well and recognized a keen mind in this youth. Once they determined that bandits were inside, they summoned the Ward 3 Special Squad and watched as they raided the place. The art was inside, except for a few pieces that had been fenced, those were part of what lead Jonas here. 

His fathers name cleared, Jonas was free to pick his apprenticeship. Not surprisingly he chose to train with Shilon. Well once he found him that is. That was Shilon’s entrance exam, to find him in the city. It took Jonas 5 full weeks, but he did finally find Shilon, in a pub, waiting for him. Over the next few years Shilon taught Jonas many of the skills need to be a tracker, how to silently sneak up on your mark, how to use a bow and sword when needed (and there were many times they were needed). Jonas did have his own unique talents. Shilon had this uncanny ability to find footprints and signs of travel that Jonas could never quite master. He did however have a greater affinity for people and used his glibness and contacts to find out many things that weren’t told in Shilon’s tracks. Jonas grew into a well trained investigator and made a good living with Shilon finding things and people that those willing to pay wanted found. 

They had been staking out a house where a bugbear was reputed to be living outside the Damnit Wall in the 3rd Ward and had been mugging passersby. The bugbear appeared in the door and waved in their direction, they had been spotted. But it was a signal and Shilon and Jonas were set upon by a gang of Half-Orcrats, they fought off as many as they could but in the end there were too many. Shilon held them off and told Jonas to run. Looking back, Jonas saw Shilon fall to the pack. Tears blurred his vision as he ran out of Ward 3.

The loss of his mentor, the attack on his father, the generosity of the Guild all played a part in Jonas’ next decision. He wanted to fight crime, to solve these crimes, but a lone man was very vulnerable. The Guild had always said “The strength of many, the courage of a few”. Jonas needed the many. He knew that he could make a difference, but he needed a partner, no he had had a partner, he needed more. He was pondering how to find, assemble and train a large group of investigators to do this. He was sitting in the Oar and Cutlass drinking a pint, when his eye rested upon a poster:

_“The 14th ward needs you!
Men and Women of action, Ignatious Ironshirt, Magistrate of the 14th Ward is looking for qualified applicants to protect the peace and good order. The special investigative squad is in need of new recruits. Guard, Military, Watch, or Investigative experience preferred but not required. If you have honor, a desire to serve, and the taste for a challenge then the 14th Ward wants you. Present yourself to Ignatious Ironshirt in the second hour after high noon on the 13th at the Magisterial offices. Uniforms and Arms provided to successful applicants.
- [signed] I. I.”_

This was it, if ever Baracus had made a sign to him this was it. Here was away to use his talents, but to have the strength of all the Constabulary at his back should he need it. This was the next step. He downed his beer, and caught the next train to the 14th ward and walked into the waiting room, and said "I am here to see Magistrate Ironshirt regarding the special investigator position”

Character


		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Jonas Kewiczak
[B]Class:[/B] Urban Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Barcarus

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 38 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1128654]Jonas HP roll (4d8+8+5=34)[/url] 
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1128656]Jonas HP roll reroll '1' (1d8=5)[/url] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +X    +3    +X    +X    +X    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1  +1      +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3   +1     +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1    +1    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Truncheon                      +7     1d4+2     20x2
Shortbow                      +8     1d6+2     20x3
   Rapid shot               +6/+6   1d6+2     20x3
Shortsword                   +7      1d6+1     19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Orckind) +2, Favored Enemy: Brotherhood of Eleven +4.

[B]Feats:[/B] Urban Tracking, Endurance, Rapid Shot*, Investigator, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Persuasive.

* In No or Light Armor

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 72       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                       0     +2   +2     +4
Climb                      2    +1          +3
Gather Information         8    +2   +4    +14
Handle Animal              5    +2          +7
Hide                       6    +3          +9
Intimidate                0     +2   +2    +4
Jump                       2    +1          +3
Knowledge (Local)      7    +2          +9
Listen                     8    +1          +9
Move Silently              6    +3          +9
Prof: Constable          4     +2          +6
Ride                       2    +3    +2   +7
Search                     8    +2   +2    +12
Sense Motive               7    +1          +8
Spot                       7    +1          +8
Swim                       2    +1          +3
Use Rope                   2    +3          +5

Spells:
1st/1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Health Plan             1,000 gp
Health Plan Bruno     1,000 gp
MMC Lifestyle (3 months)    75 gp
Black Truncheon of Barcarus    free
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 50 charges   750 gp
Mithral Shirt +1    2,100 gp
Comp Shortbow (Str +1) +1    2,450 gp
MW Short Sword          310 gp
Cloak of Resistance +1     1,000 gp
Quiver/ 20 arrows


[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 110gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

Animal Companion:
Bruno, Riding Dog
Size/Type: Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 19 (+3 armor,+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 17 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1 (+5 tracking by scent) 
Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
MW Studded leather barding 200 gp
Trip (Ex)
A dog that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dog. 
Link
Share Spells



[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair


[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin

Leif said:
			
		

> Looks very promising.  Would you have a problem with adjusting the place names in Rahvin's history to match names in our world?




No problem at all!   

Our tabletop DM usually just has a sketch of the campaign world and lets us make up details on neighboring nations, as he finds it helps him get some nice plot hooks from the backgrounds we come up with, but it looks like you really have this setting nicely developed (lots of Wiki pages worth, as I understand it)

Let me know what you have in mind. The whole background is a rough outline anyway, feel free to expand or modify it. Hopefully, we can get some nice story hooks from it  

Besides, it's Helfdan's fault anyway, he started making up place names...


----------



## Maeglin

Okey dokey:

Here are the preliminary stats for Rahvin Stormcrow. Equipment, description and such will follow.

Very nice HP rolls   
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1099320

And here are the stats:
[sblock=Rahvin Stormcrow]Rahvin Stormcrow       
Human male    
5th level Rogue

Str 12 (+1)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 16 (+3)
Alignment: neutral good
HP: 33  

Base Attack: +3 (+4 with melee weapons, +5 with ranged weapons)
Initiative: +2
Speed 30’ 
Saves: F +2, R +6, W+2

Racial Features: 
+1 Feat at level 1
+4 skill points lvl1
+1 skill point/level

Class Features: 
	Class weapon and Armor Proficiencies
	Sneak Attack +3d6
	Trapfinding
	Evasion
	Trap Sense +1
	Uncanny Dodge

Feats
	Toughness
	Toughness
	Jack of All Trades (Complete Adventurer)


Skills:  44 points at first level, then 11 points per level = 88

	Gather Information (Cha) 	6 + 3 + 2 = 11
	Knowledge (local) (Int) 	6 + 2 = 8
	Diplomacy (Cha)		6 + 3 + 2 = 11
	Disguise (Cha)		6 + 3 + 2 = 11
	Bluff (Cha)			6 + 3 = 9
	Sense Motive (Wis)		6 + 1 = 7
	Move Silently (Dex)		7 + 2 = 9
	Hide (Dex)			7 + 2 = 9
	Spot (Wis)			6 + 1 = 7
	Search (Int)			7 + 2 = 9
	Open Lock (Dex)		 6 + 2 = 8
	Listen (Wis)			6 + 1 = 7
	Forgery (Int)			6 + 2 = 8
	Disable Device 		7 + 2 = 9[/sblock]

Let me know if you approve. 

Thanks


----------



## Scotley

Wow the character elves were busy while I slept. Looks like lots of good stuff. Busy day today, but I'll try to get through it all.


----------



## Scotley

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Okay. I've started work on a NG Human Marshall 4 / Swashbuckler 1
> 
> I'll post his background once I've finished working thru it all.




I'm glad you took our raining on your parade so well. Your first attempt was creative and interesting, it just didn't quite fit with npc's we've already stuck you with. I'm rather partial to marshalls and interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## Leif

*Wow!*

EXCELLENTTT!!

Thank you, one and all for your submissions.  We are taking them under advisement.  Please continue to offer up different characters if you wish!  Especially you, Mr. Heard!

Oh, and I have just one more question for the class:  WHERE ARE ALL THE WIZARDS HIDING?


----------



## Brother Allard

Leif said:
			
		

> WHERE ARE ALL THE WIZARDS HIDING?



I think I have the only one thus far - incidentally, I probably over-pitched the concept and would most likely tone down the naivete thing in actual play.

However, as another concept: I'm thinking maybe something in a skillmonkey and I'm wondering if you would consider the Bardic Knack variant Bard from PHB2.

EDIT: I might also be interested in the half-elf substitution levels from Races of Destiny.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> Oh, and I have just one more question for the class:  WHERE ARE ALL THE WIZARDS HIDING?




What the heck, I'll throw in a concept. See what you think:



*Moru Sen*


As Moru's mother is wont to say, Moru always had his nose into some kind of trouble. That was the problem with being a bright, curious child in the smorgasbord of stimulus that is the 10th ward. It didn't help that his immigrant parents had to spend much of the day working to scrape by a living, and so couldn't spend the time they needed to keep an eye on him.

If he wasn't pestering someone about the specifics of their race or their homeland, Moru was climbing to get a closer look at a new architectural piece, or sampling a new food, or dismantling something to see how it worked--in almost all cases, without permission. Luckily, what the boy lacked in common sense, he made up for with charm (and, failing that, quickness). His parents were sure, though, that it was only a matter of time before Moru's poking into things wound up having some more severe consequences than a comic chase through the district. 

They were both surprised and relieved beyond measure, then, when the adolescent Moru's cheerful interrogation of a respected wizard [are there names of LCA professors available?] visiting a new art exibit impressed the man such that he offered Moru a scholarship to the Lauralie Conjuration Academy. 

There, Moru's curiosity had a more structured outlet. Which is not to say he was a model student. As before, he never quite had enough sense to adequately temper his curiosity. He had a penchant for freeing the school's creature specimens ("I just wanted a closer look"), and the school had to take to more carefully monitoring him in his alchemical studies ("But if one drop is good, four must be better, right?"), just for example. Luckily, his innate interest in summoning live creatures lead him to exclude necromancy from his studies; the professors breathed a collective sigh of relief that Moru would never interact with the Undead samples. 

It was something of a surprise when Moru chose to enter the constabulary. His professors assumed he'd attach himself to the best magical research facility around for the benefit of their resources. Moru, for all that the idea appealed, found that what he had missed most in his academy days was the interaction with people on the streets. Life as a constable gave him that back, and gave him a sense that he was also repaying the people he'd learned from by using his skills to protect them. 

Eventually, Moru's inquisitive nature lead him to join the investigative Alpha Division of the Special Squad. "Iggy" is often flustered by Moru's stream-of-conscious, lack-of-discipline style (and he really hates that bloody weasel that hangs out on the boy's shoulder), but he gets along well with his fellows and the citizenry, and Iggy can't argue the results. Usually. 

CG Human Conjurer 5 (barred schools: Enchantment and Necromancy)


----------



## Scotley

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I think I have the only one thus far - incidentally, I probably over-pitched the concept and would most likely tone down the naivete thing in actual play.
> 
> However, as another concept: I'm thinking maybe something in a skillmonkey and I'm wondering if you would consider the Bardic Knack variant Bard from PHB2.
> 
> EDIT: I might also be interested in the half-elf substitution levels from Races of Destiny.




Feel free to play up the naivete, just don't be surprised if we abuse you for it.  
I remember being favorably disposed toward the Bardic Knack, but I'll have to re-read it and consult with my esteemed co-DM. We didn't put substitution levels on our list, but we really didn't talk about them either, so that's another consultation.


----------



## Scotley

jkason said:
			
		

> What the heck, I'll throw in a concept. See what you think:




We'll get you some profs, we just have to decide which ones.


----------



## Guest 11456

What are the game details about Barcarus and Meda that would be pertenant to a cleric of the specific faiths?


----------



## Leif

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> What are the game details about Barcarus and Meda that would be pertenant to a cleric of the specific faiths?




There is some information on lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com, well, at least there is supposed to be!  Ooops, we'll get that transferred over right away!  Thanks for pointing that out.  But, anyway, if you want us to answer your questions here, then please ask more specific questions.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> There is some information on lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com, well, at least there is supposed to be!  Ooops, we'll get that transferred over right away!  Thanks for pointing that out.  But, anyway, if you want us to answer your questions here, then please ask more specific questions.




I got you covered hommie. I just did it. The links here now go somewhere:

http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/Religion

If that doesn't give you enough let us know. Please note that Lauralie Summerhome is home to many different religions, so don't feel obligated to pick one of ours.


----------



## jkason

*Moru Sen, Human Conjurer*

EDIT: Should be all done now. 

Initial HP roll
Re-roll for 1

(Sorry, it wasn't until I rolled the first batch that I remembered IC had a way to auto-discard rolls of a certain value).




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Moru Sen
[B]Class:[/B] Conjurer 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000/15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 23/23 (5d4+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 17* +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10  +0 (2p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14  +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +1 to Int @ 4th level

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +1    +1   14*
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

* AC 18 with Mage Armor

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2    +0   +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2    +2*  +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0    +0   +4

* Weasel Familiar (within 1 mile)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical[/B]
MW DW trunch..............+3.....1d4+1.........x2
MW DW trunch, thrown......+5.....1d4+1.........x2, range 10 ft.
Dagger +1.................+3.....1d4+1.........19-20/x2
Dagger +1, thrown.........+5.....1d4+1.........19-20/x2, range 10 ft.
MW Light Crossbow.........+5.....1d8...........19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Elven     (Int bonus)
Dwarven   (Int bonus)
Draconic  (Int bonus)

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class

--Conjurer--

* Weapons: truncheon (campaign bonus), club, dagger, 
                heavy & light crossbow, quarterstaff
* Prepared Arcane Spells per day: 
            cantrips:  4+1 (DC 13)
            1st level: 3+1 (DC 14)
            2nd level: 2+1 (DC 15)
            3rd level: 1+1 (DC 16)
* Spellbook
* Conjuration Specialization
        +1 [Conjuration] spell per spell level / day
        Prohibited: Enchantment, Necromancy
        +2 bonus to Spellcraft for learning Conj spells        
* Summon Familiar (Retbi, weasel)
	+2 bonus to Reflex Saves
        Alertness within arm's reach
        Empathic link
        Share spells
        Deliver touch spells
        Speak with master
* Bonus feats


[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness (Familiar bonus - arm's reach only)
Scribe Scroll (Bonus Wizard 1st)
Collegiate Wizard (1st level)
Spell Focus (Conjuration) (Bonus Human)
Augment Summoning (3rd level)
Sudden Still (Bonus Wizard 5th)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--
Concentration..............8....+2..........+10
Decipher Script............8....+3..........+11
Know:
   Arcana..................8....+3....+2**..+13
   Dungeoneering...........6....+3..........+9
   Nature..................4....+3..........+7
   Planes..................6....+3..........+9
Spellcraft.................8....+3....+2*...+13 (+15 to learn Conj)

--Cross Class--
Spot.......................0....+0..........+0 (+2 w/ familiar)
Listen.....................0....+0..........+0 (+2 w/ familiar)
Survival...................0....+0..........+0 (+2 underground / other planes)

*  +2 Know: Arcana synergy
** Collegiate Wizard Feat


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
'Health Plan'..........1000gp
Familiar summoning.100gp

--Clothing (based on situation)--

Uniform...................--
Explorer's Outfit........10gp
Scholar's Outfit..........5gp

--Worn / Carried--
MW Darkwood truncheon......--....1lb
Ring Prot +1............200pp....0
Amulet Nat. Armr +1.....200pp....0
MW L. crossbow..........335gp....4lb
Bolts (10)................1gp....1lb
Dagger +1..............2302gp....1lb
Signal whistle............8sp....0
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Backpack..................2gp....5lb

--In Backpack--
Potion CLW..............750gp....0
Spellbook..................--....3lb
Caltrops..................1gp....2lb
Flint and steel...........1gp....0
Ink.......................8gp....0
Inkpen....................1sp....0
Manacle Lock (amazing)..150gp....1lb
Manacles.................15gp....2lb
Parchment x5..............1gp....0
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Antitoxin................50gp....0	
Sunrod x2.................4gp....2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]28lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 10pp 158gp 1sp 

Monthly Costs: Middle Middle Class (25gp), Health Plan (5gp)
Montly Income: 50gp (Special Squad salary)


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan


[sblock=Collegiate Wizard]Complete Arcane, pg. 181
Prereq: Wizard 1st, Int 13, 1st level only
Benefits: 
* +2 bonus on Know (arcana) checks
* As a 1st level Wizard, you gain 6 1st level spells (instead of 3)
* At each level after 1st, you gain 4 new spells (instead of 2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Sudden Still]Complete Arcane, pg. 83
Benefits: Once per day, you may apply Still Spell to a spell you cast without increasing the spell's level [/sblock]

[sblock=Spell Book]*Collegiate Wizard:*6 1st level spells at 1st, +4 spells each level after

_Cantrips:_ All (excluding Necromancy and Enchantment)
_1st level:_ Shield, Grease, Mage Armor, Summon Monster 1, Comprehend languages, Identify, Magic Missle, Feather Fall, Color Spray, Detect Secret Doors
_2nd level:_ Summon Monster 2, Web, See Invisibility, Invisibility, Protection from Arrows, Resist Energy, Glitterdust, Knock
_3rd level:_ Stinking Cloud, Fireball, Summon Monster 3, Lightning Bolt[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared] (S) = Extra spell for magic specialization
Spell Focus (Conjuration): +1 DC on conjuration
Augment Summoning: summoned creatures +4 str/con

_Cantrips (4+1 DC 13/14):_ Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Flare, Message, Acid Splash(S)
_1st level (3+1 DC 14/15):_ Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Grease(S)
_2nd level (2+1 DC 15/16):_ Invisibility, Summon Monster 2, Web(S)
_3rd level (1+1 DC 16/17):_ Fireball, Stinking Cloud(S)[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]Moru is lean, his features angled and well-defined. He doesn't spend much time tending to his appearance, however, distracted as he often is by the latest object of his curiosity. His hair is often disheveled, his face usually sporting about a week's worth of stubble. His clothes, too, are always just a bit undone, as if he put them on hastily and never takes the time to fold them properly.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]As Moru's mother is wont to say, Moru always had his nose into some kind of trouble. That was the problem with being a bright, curious child in the smorgasbord of stimulus that is the 10th ward. It didn't help that his immigrant parents had to spend much of the day working to scrape by a living, and so couldn't spend the time they needed to keep an eye on him.

If he wasn't pestering someone about the specifics of their race or their homeland, Moru was climbing to get a closer look at a new architectural piece, or sampling a new food, or dismantling something to see how it worked--in almost all cases, without permission. Luckily, what the boy lacked in common sense, he made up for with charm (and, failing that, quickness). His parents were sure, though, that it was only a matter of time before Moru's poking into things wound up having some more severe consequences than a comic chase through the district.

They were both surprised and relieved beyond measure, then, when the adolescent Moru's cheerful interrogation of a respected wizard, Haswan Berfubble, visiting a new art exibit impressed the man such that he offered Moru a scholarship to the Lauralie Conjuration Academy.

There, with Berfubble as a mentor, Moru's curiosity had a more structured outlet. Which is not to say he was a model student. As before, he never quite had enough sense to adequately temper his curiosity. He had a penchant for freeing the school's creature specimens ("I just wanted a closer look"), and the school had to take to more carefully monitoring him in his alchemical studies ("But if one drop is good, four must be better, right?"), just for example. Luckily, his innate interest in summoning live creatures lead him to exclude necromancy from his studies; the professors breathed a collective sigh of relief that Moru would never interact with the Undead samples.

It was something of a surprise when Moru chose to enter the constabulary. His professors assumed he'd attach himself to the best magical research facility around for the benefit of their resources. Moru, for all that the idea appealed, found that what he had missed most in his academy days was the interaction with people on the streets. Life as a constable gave him that back, and gave him a sense that he was also repaying the people he'd learned from by using his skills to protect them.

Eventually, Moru's inquisitive nature lead him to join the investigative Alpha Division of the Special Squad. "Iggy" is often flustered by Moru's stream-of-conscious, lack-of-discipline style (and he really hates that bloody weasel that hangs out on the boy's shoulder), but he gets along well with his fellows and the citizenry, and Iggy can't argue the results. Usually.[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar]



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Retbi
[B]Race:[/B] Weasel (Magical Beast)
[B]Size:[/B] Tiny
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral

[B]Str:[/B] 3   -4   [B]HD:[/B] 5        
[B]Dex:[/B] 15  +2   [B]BAB:[/B] +2       [B]HP:[/B] 11 (1/2 master, round down)
[B]Con:[/B] 10  +0   [B]Grapple:[/B] -10     
[B]Int:[/B] 8   -1   [B]Speed:[/B] 20' (Climb 20')      
[B]Wis:[/B] 12  +1   [B]Init:[/B] +2      
[B]Cha:[/B] 5   -3   [B]ACP:[/B] 0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2   +2    +0     +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4*
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0          +4

* Improved Evasion: 
            save for 1/2 damage = no damage
            failed save for 1/2 damage = 1/2 damage

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Bite*.....................+4......1d3-4.........x2

* Attach ability:
        Bite hit = attach
        Auto damage while attached
        No Dex bonus to AC while attached
        Can be struck or grappled
        Pin needed to detach through grapple


[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Weasel--

* Low-light vision
* Scent
* Attach
* +4 racial bonus on Move Silently
* +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb
* Use Dex bonus for Climb checks
* Can always take 10 on Climb checks

--Familiar--

* HD = master's character level
* HP = 1/2 master's
* BAB per master
* Saving throws as better of Master's or Familiar's animal type
* Skill ranks as better of familiar animal type or Master's
* +3 Natural armor bonus
* Int score 8
* Improved evasion
* Share spells (within 5')
* Empathic link (1 mile)
* Deliver touch spells
* Speak with master

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Agile (species feat)
Weapon Finesse (species bonus feat)

[B]Skills                   Base  Bonus   Total[/B]
--From Master--
Concentration..............8....+0..........+8
Decipher Script............8....-1..........+7
Know:
   Arcana..................8....-1..........+7
   Dungeoneering...........6....-1..........+5
   Nature..................4....-1..........+3
   Planes..................6....-1..........+5
Spellcraft.................8....-1....+2*...+9

--Racial--
Balance....................................+12
Climb......................................+10
Escape Artist...............................+4
Spot........................................+3
Hide.......................................+11 
Move Silently...............................+8

* +2 Know: Arcana synergy

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 7     15     22  N/A    110

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Okay gang, I'll be out of town until Sunday. I hope to check in and get a look at your characters while I'm away, but I may not get a chance to post again until Monday. I leave you in the very capable hands of my Co-DM.


----------



## Helfdan

Sir Alarion of Tovarre, revised     (dumped the buckler, cleaned up the math, and increased int a little to do better in the skills department)


----------



## Maeglin

Allright!

Here is Rahvin Stormcrow's mildly expanded Background, as well as Description and Personality.

Just have the equipment to figure out... will do that tomorrow or friday (or maybe later tonight, if I can't sleep again  )

[sblock=Background]*Please note that most of the names used below are only there as placeholders. Feel free to substitute these with any names you see fit. The whole background may be modified, if you feel anything should be changed.


     Rahvin’s father was an officer in the army of the Kingdom of Silvertree. He was killed when Rahvin was but a young boy. Ever since that day, Rahvin wanted to be a soldier. Upon reaching majority of age, he enlisted in the army. 

     His early career as a soldier was not the meteoric rise the boy expected. Rahvin was a mediocre fighter, at best, and not naturally gifted in athletic pursuits. He soon found himself relegated to courier status, serving under Knight-Commander Roedran.

	     Roedran, for his part, soon recognized other talents Rahvin possessed. He was gifted with a quick mind, an eye for detail and an excellent memory. He was an incredibly fast learner, capable of accomplishing any new task merely after having witnessed others do it.

	     Roedran soon transferred the young man to Lord Demethos’s service. Demethos was spymaster of the eyes-and-ears network in the Arch Duchy of Lauralie Summerhome. 

	     For his part, Rahvin, a quick study and a patriot at heart, accepted the transfer and began learning the craft of espionage.  After finishing his apprenticeship, Stormcrow was sent on many assignments to other kingdoms. 

	     After several years, he was assigned a deep undercover mission to Korthagas, Capital city of a neighboring Empire of the same name. There, he posed as a minor courtier.

	     Recently, Rahvin’s cover was betrayed when one of his contacts was apprehended in Korthagas. The man revealed Stormcrow’s identity under torture, and Rahvin was forced to flee the country. Somehow managing to keep a step ahead of the Imperial Guard, Rahvin narrowly managed to avoid capture and cross the frontier back into the lands of Silvertree.

	     Understandably tired of the life of a spy, Rahvin resigned his commission and returned to his native city of Lauralie Summerhome.

	     Though presently managing to survive on the wages earned from his time as a spy, Rahvin does not expect those funds to last forever. Thus, he is avidly seizes the opportunity to work for the city constabulary. He knows the skills he has acquired will be of great value.[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]     Rahvin is 5’9” and lean and wiry, rather than muscular. He is in his mid thirties. His hair is of medium length, black, but with a few gray hairs. Most of the time, he sports a goatee, though he usually ends up shaving it when the time comes to don a disguise. His skin is fair, but tanned.

	     When off-duty, Rahvin wears black breeches and brown knee-high boots, with a white shirt (worn to a cream color). He wears a russet doublet over this, or a studded leather sleeveless gambeson (armor), also russet in color. A black leather belt holds a rapier on his left side, with a dagger concealed at the back of the belt, for a right handed draw (Rahvin does not fight with 2 weapons at the same time). A dark grey-black cloak completes the ensemble.

     *Note: Rahvin is aware of the restriction regarding weapons in the city, but the sight of a sword may give some criminals pause. He will wield the truncheon or blackjack in combat, unless circumstances require the use of lethal force)

	     When on duty, he wears the Constabulary surcoat and black truncheon.[/sblock]

[sblock=personality]     Rahvin is a patriot at heart. He loves serving the city and the Arch Duchy, even though he has resigned his army commission (and really, can one ever retire from being a spy?), he is happy to have joined the constabulary. This way, he hopes to serve the city and see the results firsthand, not hidden away in some neighboring nation.

	     Curiosity is one of his main driving forces. Coupled with a keen mind, a quick hand and an affable personality, he is well suited to the role of investigator. 

	     He carries himself with the confidence that comes from experience. Over the years, he has improved his martial skills to the point where he feels confident in his abilities.

	     Rahvin is by nature a gregarious individual. He genuinely cares for the well being of his countrymen. He is kind and generous and likes to help his fellow man.

	     However, when on a mission, or on the trail of a criminal, he is very focused and driven. He is not adverse to bending the occassional law in the service of the greater good, but will commit no clearly evil act. (Forging documents, breaking and entering, if performed in the service of his country, would engender no remorse in Rahvin. It is all done for the cause).

	     Having spent sometime learning the craft of the actor, Rahvin loves the theater. He has become an accomplished actor himself, and often dons disguises which aid in gathering information and infiltrating criminal organizations. Rahvin not only changes his clothes and physical appearance when performing these tasks, but his whole personality also changes into an assumed role.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard

Edit: Removed for space.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Sir Alarion of Tovarre, revised     (dumped the buckler, cleaned up the math, and increased int a little to do better in the skills department)




Looks good.  What I'm thinking about your father is that he has staked a freehold in the VAST wilderness to the north of Lauralie Summerhome, in the shadow of the notorious mountain known as Mûraug Tor.  How does that grab you?


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> Looks good.  What I'm thinking about your father is that he has staked a freehold in the VAST wilderness to the north of Lauralie Summerhome, in the shadow of the notorious mountain known as Mûraug Tor.  How does that grab you?




Sounds good!  Just let me know what details to work into the background, in terms of whether this is within Silvertree, who his father owes allegiance to, any foes of his household, etc.  As you can see, I like making up this stuff, so let me know if you need me to flesh out anything.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Sounds good!  Just let me know what details to work into the background, in terms of whether this is within Silvertree, who his father owes allegiance to, any foes of his household, etc.  As you can see, I like making up this stuff, so let me know if you need me to fleash out anything.





Okay, let's not get too far ahead of ourselves yet, though.  We're haven't even got the party firmed up yet.


----------



## James Heard

That's why you're supposed to put the jello shots in the fridge.


----------



## Maeglin

Allright, here is the completed Rahvin Stormcrow character sheet, with gear and all.

I am uncertain of how much level of detail you are looking for at this stage of the selection process. (As far as personality/possible plot hooks)

In case further detailing is desired, I have these three possible personality/plot hooks that may be easily expanded further.

[sblock=hooks for Rahvin]#1    A fan of the theater, Rahvin has met and is currently dating an actress. Unfortunately, a local crimeboss/underworld figure has set his sights on the same woman. 

#2     Rahvin is not one for drinking much (spies can’t afford to get drunk and reveal confidential information) or for womanizing ( as he is currently dating, see #1 above), but does have a weakness: gambling. He is a fan of the Three Dragon Ante card game. 

Though he only gambles in legal establishments, he is a developing gambling addiction. This could get him in trouble, especially as his funds get depleted and he has to recur to loan sharks.

#3     Rahvin’s younger brother has gotten into trouble recently. He has started running with a local streetgang. Despite Rahvin’s efforts, the boy persists in his activities, which will soon land him in trouble with the local Constabulary.[/sblock]

Again, like Helfdan, I am willing and eager to alter, modify or otherwise entertain any changes you see fit. 

Allright, I think there is nothing more to add for the moment. Time to do some serious studying of that lauralie Wiki…

This concludes my little presentation. Thanks for your attention, and please, let me know if you have any questions or need any additional details. I hope I make it to the game. 

In any case, best of luck. The setting is wonderful, I hope the game turns out well.

Maeglin

EDIT: Just corrected a small accounting error in Rahvin's funds... just a matter of 1000gp that somehow were misplaced. Nothing major, really    No, really. Why are you looking at me like that? IRS? Who said anything about the IRS?!?!?


----------



## James Heard

Ditto for me. I know I've presented quite a few concepts and haven't fleshed them out mechanically, but I'm a bit resistant to crunching numbers (which isn't that hard, but is a lot less fun than imagining quirky, interesting characters) before I know if I have to.

In any case, even though I've got more than one concepts presented I'm not particularly committed to any single one of them - and if there are _portions _of any of my concepts that you guys like that aren't exactly attached to the character concepts you'd be inclined to accept then I'm willing to try to shove things together and see if they make more sense. I'm also aware that some of my concepts have ah...possibly GM intensive NPC interactions that might make them seem a little less stellar from the "why should I make work for myself" department of running games. Details like that write themselves out as easily as they write themselves in sometimes, but I'm also picking up that sort of slack if you'd like too. While the varied and dysfunctional home lives of some of my character concepts might be complex, I like to think that they'd mostly be more of self-interactive backdrop to present the character on, rather than functional portions of the plot that require a lot of attention from the game masters. On the other hand, I'm probably not going to complain if someone decides that the plot hinges on some familial/background detail Return-of-the-Jedi moment and wants to give a voice to folks I've wrote in either.


----------



## Leif

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Allright, here is the completed Rahvin Stormcrow character sheet, with gear and all. I am uncertain of how much level of detail you are looking for at this stage of the selection process. (As far as personality/possible plot hooks) In case further detailing is desired, I have these three possible personality/plot hooks that may be easily expanded further. Again, like Helfdan, I am willing and eager to alter, modify or otherwise entertain any changes you see fit. Allright, I think there is nothing more to add for the moment. Time to do some serious studying of that lauralie Wiki… This concludes my little presentation. Thanks for your attention, and please, let me know if you have any questions or need any additional details. I hope I make it to the game.  In any case, best of luck. The setting is wonderful, I hope the game turns out well. Maeglin




Thank you for the kind words!  And good work on Rahvin and the plot hooks.  You seem to have understood the intent of our Great and Devious MasterPlan!  [devilish DM laughter goes here and continues for several pages]


----------



## Leif

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ditto for me. I know I've presented quite a few concepts and haven't fleshed them out mechanically, but I'm a bit resistant to crunching numbers (which isn't that hard, but is a lot less fun than imagining quirky, interesting characters) before I know if I have to.
> 
> In any case, even though I've got more than one concepts presented I'm not particularly committed to any single one of them - and if there are _portions _of any of my concepts that you guys like that aren't exactly attached to the character concepts you'd be inclined to accept then I'm willing to try to shove things together and see if they make more sense. I'm also aware that some of my concepts have ah...possibly GM intensive NPC interactions that might make them seem a little less stellar from the "why should I make work for myself" department of running games. Details like that write themselves out as easily as they write themselves in sometimes, but I'm also picking up that sort of slack if you'd like too. While the varied and dysfunctional home lives of some of my character concepts might be complex, I like to think that they'd mostly be more of self-interactive backdrop to present the character on, rather than functional portions of the plot that require a lot of attention from the game masters. On the other hand, I'm probably not going to complain if someone decides that the plot hinges on some familial/background detail Return-of-the-Jedi moment and wants to give a voice to folks I've wrote in either.



 Okay, Mr. Heard, I guess that I should elucidate my reaction to the characters that you have presented.  Ordinarily, I wouldn't bother, but you seem to have (for some reason) a genuine interest in our game.  Your characters presented here are quite complex and well thought out.  However, they each are about 250% more quirky and peculiar than we are looking for.  We seek to have an ENSEMBLE CAST of characters, and your proposals hog entirely too much of the spotlight.  We are not prepared to devote a significant amount of our total DM time to explaining why one particular oddity of one character does not immediately disqualify him for service as a constable in Lauralie Summerhome.  Each of the characters you have presented has several of these oddities.  So, you can hopefully see that we, as conscientious DMs, can't afford to spend 75-85% of our time working with one player to overcome the difficulties that he INTENTIONALLY wrote into his character.  To do that is to be totally unfair to every other player in the game.  And I have not even touched yet on the irrevocable damage that would be done to our story!  We do have our own ideas about this world, you know, and while we do seek players that will collaborate with us to make the story even greater, we are not willing to allow the story to be totally hijacked by ONE character.  

That's just the way I see it.


----------



## James Heard

Fair enough. Plenty of other games out there then. Best of luck to the rest of the folks.


----------



## jkason

Alrighty, Moru's all done. I edited the original post to try to save space, Here's a link to the orginal post

I neglected to ask what feat sources we could use, but since a few of the Complete Arcane classes are on the chargen list, I thought that might be acceptable. If it's not, I'll be happy to swap out the CArc feats for others.

As for hooks, Moru's immigrant parents would seem to be easy fodder; I established that they had financial problems, which might express themselves in any number of issues that Moru might be asked to tend to. Ties back to the college (and/or trouble he might have unintentionally caused there) seem open sources, as well. Plus, of course, Moru himself has a hard time resisting a new curiosity, so who knows what he might nose in on by accident. 

Now I'll just sit back and cross my fingers.


----------



## Leif

Moru looks pretty good, jkason.  We're still working our way though the recruitment process.

Iggy will tell you this however: "Lad, ye might as well let that beard grow ALL the time.  'S'a losin' battle yer a-fightin' with that bloody razor!"


----------



## Maeglin

*Visual Aids*

Hello again!   

I promised myself I was not going to spam your thread anymore, but I just couldn't help myself. Here is a picture of Rahvin Stormcrow. 

It is courtesy of Claudio Pozas, and a little Photoshop. (My photoshop-fu is strong!    )

I also include Mr. Pozas beautiful original artwork. He truly rocks!

Enjoy!

Maeglin


----------



## pathfinderq1

Despite the impressive array of information available, I had been holding off on submitting an application until I was sure I'd have the time available to commit to this.  Now it looks like I have that time, and empowered by watching Hot Fuzz and rereading The Phoenix Guards, I'm going to put something together.

My first two potential concept ideas:
1.  A human monk attached to a small monastery of Barcarus- like many monks of his order, he has been sent to the constabulary for 'worldly experience'.  A bit naive, perhaps, but quite enthusiastic- perhaps his superiors sent him to Ignatious Ironshirt to blunt that enthusiastic but unrealistic worldview with the best dose of hard realism available...
2. A human arcane caster (either pure Beguiler or Beguiler/Sorceror blend)- intelligent, driven, and highly capable but physically a bit frail.  Already an experienced constable, transferred to the 14th because of the opportunity for advanced experience.  Think Hermione Granger meets Sherlock Holmes.  Possibly might have Andrew Dresden in passing, given their shared fondness for books and knowledge.

I'll work on fleshing these out over the next couple of days, but I'm headed out for the day soon so it will have to wait for a bit...


----------



## Leif

*Problem solved, Fenris?*

Fenris,

I admit that I wasn't thrilled by the idea of your father being a human Shiv.  That guild was intended to be a repository for the smaller races, halflings and gnomes mostly, with some dwarves added for spice.  But, I awakened this morning with a new epiphany to solve this problem!  I have told my co-DM about it via email, and I await his response.  I think we're going to be able to work it out, though.   

Shoot, dude, if we can solve this problem, we can work out ANYTHING!! hehehe


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Despite the impressive array of information available, I had been holding off on submitting an application until I was sure I'd have the time available to commit to this.  Now it looks like I have that time, and empowered by watching Hot Fuzz and rereading The Phoenix Guards, I'm going to put something together.
> 
> My first two potential concept ideas:
> 1.  A human monk attached to a small monastery of Barcarus- like many monks of his order, he has been sent to the constabulary for 'worldly experience'.  A bit naive, perhaps, but quite enthusiastic- perhaps his superiors sent him to Ignatious Ironshirt to blunt that enthusiastic but unrealistic worldview with the best dose of hard realism available...
> 2. A human arcane caster (either pure Beguiler or Beguiler/Sorceror blend)- intelligent, driven, and highly capable but physically a bit frail.  Already an experienced constable, transferred to the 14th because of the opportunity for advanced experience.  Think Hermione Granger meets Sherlock Holmes.  Possibly might have Andrew Dresden in passing, given their shared fondness for books and knowledge.
> 
> I'll work on fleshing these out over the next couple of days, but I'm headed out for the day soon so it will have to wait for a bit...




Either one of these looks pretty good.  Actually, we already had a player who wanted to take a monk, but, 1. We haven't heard from him in a long time, and never on ENWorld, and 2. he didn't have a background worked out like yours.  So....if 
a) he ever does show up and still want to play a monk, and 
b) if you also choose the monk and you don't have any objections, 
we might make the two of you from the same order.  You staked out this territory first, though, so if you want to keep this detail yours exclusively, that is entirely your option.  Just let us know.


----------



## Leif

*For pathfinderq1*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Despite the impressive array of information available, I had been holding off on submitting an application until I was sure I'd have the time available to commit to this.  Now it looks like I have that time, and empowered by watching Hot Fuzz and rereading The Phoenix Guards, I'm going to put something together.
> 
> My first two potential concept ideas:
> 1.  A human monk attached to a small monastery of Barcarus- like many monks of his order, he has been sent to the constabulary for 'worldly experience'.  A bit naive, perhaps, but quite enthusiastic- perhaps his superiors sent him to Ignatious Ironshirt to blunt that enthusiastic but unrealistic worldview with the best dose of hard realism available...
> 2. A human arcane caster (either pure Beguiler or Beguiler/Sorceror blend)- intelligent, driven, and highly capable but physically a bit frail.  Already an experienced constable, transferred to the 14th because of the opportunity for advanced experience.  Think Hermione Granger meets Sherlock Holmes.  Possibly might have Andrew Dresden in passing, given their shared fondness for books and knowledge.
> 
> I'll work on fleshing these out over the next couple of days, but I'm headed out for the day soon so it will have to wait for a bit...




Either one of these looks pretty good.  Actually, we already had a player who wanted to take a monk, but, 1. We haven't heard from him in a long time, and never on ENWorld, and 2. he didn't have a background worked out like yours.  So....if 
a) he ever does show up and still want to play a monk, and 
b) if you also choose the monk and you don't have any objections, 
we might make the two of you from the same order.  You staked out this territory first, though, so if you want to keep this detail yours exclusively, that is entirely your option.  Just let us know.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Fenris,
> 
> I admit that I wasn't thrilled by the idea of your father being a human Shiv.  That guild was intended to be a repository for the smaller races, halflings and gnomes mostly, with some dwarves added for spice.  But, I awakened this morning with a new epiphany to solve this problem!  I have told my co-DM about it via email, and I await his response.  I think we're going to be able to work it out, though.
> 
> Shoot, dude, if we can solve this problem, we can work out ANYTHING!! hehehe




Hey no problem. I had no idea from the background material that the Shiv were slated smaller, though I with their monopoly on the Understreets I can see why, though no as much the ferries. But Nothing is set in stone, so if we need to change things around, I am flexible.

[sblock=Leif] Actually I had considered a smaller race intially, so if it's a problem, but you like the general idea and background, I would consider even switching his race, most likely to gnome or dwarf. Feel free to email me at fenris dot kaern at gmail if this needs further discussion, assuming of course my character merits it [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Thanks, Fenris*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey no problem. I had no idea from the background material that the Shiv were slated smaller, though I with their monopoly on the Understreets I can see why, though no as much the ferries. But Nothing is set in stone, so if we need to change things around, I am flexible.




I have relayed your ideas to Scotley.  I hate to make you change race, though.  Still, I am pleased with your willingness to work with us on this.  The Shiv's monopoly may or may not extend to the ferries, anyway.  I await word from my esteemed co-DM.


----------



## Leif

*Am I in a Pink Floyd song, or what??*

Is There Anybody Out There?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Leif said:
			
		

> Is There Anybody Out There?




I'm here- mostly reading through the wiki and batting character concepts around.  I have to share the computer with my wife, so I do a lot of my initial stage character work off-line...


----------



## Maeglin

Leif said:
			
		

> Is There Anybody Out There?




_Hello...(hello..hello...) 

Is there anybody in there? 

Just nod if you can hear me 

Is there anyone home? ..._

 

Yeah.. we're here...

but we _need some information first 

Just the basic facts 

Can you show me where it hurts?_

 

Maeglin


----------



## Helfdan

heh we're here, awaiting for Ironshirt's decision


----------



## Scotley

Okay, here's what we've seen so far. 

Rhun-Interest, but no submission

Ambrus-Possible Falconin Rogue/Scout, no submission

Jemal-Interest, but no submission, noted to be on vacation

ethandrew-Interest, but no submission, interest in wizard

Brother Allard-Elwood Norris Human Diviner--partial Submission
    Awaiting DM's Ruling on Half-Elven Substitution and Bardic Knack for possible 2nd submission. 

Fenris-Jonas Kewiczak-Urban Ranger 
      Working on the Shiv issue with the DM's

Dracomeander-Interest, but no submission--possible Illumian working toward Loredelver

James Heard-Withdrawn

Hlfdan-Alarion of Tovarre-Human Knight, complete submission   

Lord Raven88-Interest, but 1st submission dropped (working on 2nd possibilty) Human Marshall 4/swashbuckler1

Maeglin-Rahvin Stormcrow, Human Rogue 5, complete submisson   

jkason-Moru Sen Human Conjurer 5, complete submission   
     Waiting on info about professors at the LCA

Tailspinnner-Interest, but no submission, possible interest in a divine character

Pathfinder-Interest, but no submission, possible interest in a human monk or Beguiler or Beguiler/Sorcerer


Did I leave anyone out? Is anyone else waiting on answers to specific questions from the DM? 

I plan to get under the hood of the complete submissions today and this evening. I eagerly await more detail on the other possible characters. Our expectation is that we will close recruiting a week from today. We plan to make our decisions fairly quickly after that and then spend a little time with the chosen ones for any final tinkering and get the IC thread going some time the next week. 

Scotley


----------



## Leif

*Fenris*

Okay, Fenris, I'm now quite confident that, IF your character is selected, we will be able to work out the Shiv thingy, one way or another, in a way that allows you to remain human if you so desire.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Okay, Fenris, I'm now quite confident that, IF your character is selected, we will be able to work out the Shiv thingy, one way or another, in a way that allows you to remain human if you so desire.





IF your character isn't selected, we can work it out even easier.   

OOC: Looks like its my day to play Bad DM to Leif's good DM!


----------



## Leif

It's about time, dude!  I get tired of being the bad DM ALL the time! hehehe


----------



## J. Alexander

*Don't be fooled*

Dont be fooled guys...they are both  BAD BAD BAD DM's who enjoy tormenting innoncent player characters........


----------



## Leif

And guess who just moved to the top of our list????


----------



## J. Alexander

*The DM"s*

(Dancing around the room)
I made the list...I made the list...I made the list



but i do have some increminating pictures of a canone trip ............so not to worried


----------



## Leif

I think you and I are talking about distinctly different lists.


----------



## pathfinderq1

After a weekend's worth of work and reading and tinkering, my possible concepts have evolved just a bit.  I have two distinct possibilities, and I'll put up thumbnail sketches for review here.

Concept 1: Oscarl Oldknife, son of Osric, son of Ottrin- Dwarven melee combat specialist.  Ten years ago, he was a young dwarven constable- his beard abristle with the excitment of his first assignment on the streets.  He was a well-trained warrior, in his physical prime, and he was ready to tackle any challenge- except the one he actually found.  Somewhere deep in the 13th ward, he and his squad encountered something hideously evil- Oscarl was the only survivor, and he was badly injured in both body and spirit.  Unable to continue his work, he hung up his truncheon and settled down to work as a lowest tier acolyte in the temple of Barcarus.  While he might have lost his ability to fight, he still wanted to serve justice.  In time, he became friends with some of the monks in service to Jerebal who served as silent guardians of many noncombatant temple functionaries.  Realizing his potential, some of the monks began to work with him- just as friendly competition at first, then slowly progressing to real training.  Almost before he realized it, Oscarl had worked his way back to something resembling the dwarf he had once been.  After a year or so of constant training, coupled with spiritual counseling and meditation, he was ready to take up the truncheon and badge once more...

Concept 1 basic crunch: Dwarf male, Fighter 2/Monk 3, further advancement will be as monk, with a possible side trip into the Tattooed Monk PrC a few levels out.

Concept 2: Amalthea (Thea) Varangiar, human female arcanist/face.  Thea's perents were both affiliated with the Conjurers Academy- her father was a private guard, and her mother was part of the wizardly faculty.  They both doted on their only child, even when they teasing called her "half-gnome" for her small stature and insatiable curiousity.  From her earliest childhood, Thea displayed a remarkable intelligence and an instinctive grasp of magic.  It was assumed that she would follow her mother's path of scholastic and arcane studies- but such a sedate life was not to her liking...  While her father was not actually a constable, many of his friends were involved in various branches of law enforcement- and Thea loved to hear their stories.  While she didn't admit it, she also liked the support they showed one another- she was very much a lonely child, and the degree of camaraderie and brotherhood that united the constabulary (both formal and informal) was quite appealing to her.  Her parents were less than thrilled with the thought of her entering a career in law enforcement, and they tried to get her to stay with her magical studies, even going to the expense of hiring a private elven tutor for a time.  Two years ago, though, her father died after one of the creature in a Magical Biology class escaped and attacked  a class of first-year apprentices- he managed to buy time for the students to escape at the cost of his life.  While he had not been a "real" constable, his friends turned out in force for his funeral, and they were considerate and kind to his widow and daughter afterwards- Thea took advantage of that support, as a drowning woman might seize a life preserver.  Her mother, meanwhile, found solace in her arcane studies, spending more and more time in her research and experimentation, to the point where she hardly noticed whether her daughter was around at all.  Finally, Thea very quietly moved out on her own, and began to study the material needed to become a constable- her quick mind and well-honed curiousity served her quiet well, and her magical training gave her an advantage as well.  Soon enough she was ready for duty- and on the recommendation of an acquaintance in the constabulary, she applied for duty in the 14th ward.

Concept 2 basic crunch: Human female, Beguiler 4/Sorceror 1, further advancement will be as a Beguiler, with the possibility of a 2nd Sorceror level or a bit of Shadowdancer in the far future (level 9 or later, unlikely at best).  Excellent recon/face skills, augmented by spell use- also a solid scholar.  Low STR and fairly frail in appearance, not a terribly skilled melee combatant, but agile and mentally tough.


----------



## Leif

*pathfinderq1*

Okay, glad you posted characters.  Very good concepts, both!  You're making our lives extremely difficult, though!  We are going to, regretfully, have to say, "no" to someone eventually.  

All of those who have submitted characters have done an outstanding job!  We can't even begin to choose yet, because, if today is any indication, we may get 4 or 5 more great charcters later this week.  So THIS is what they call an embarrassment of riches!


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Concept work (in progress)*

Concept 1: Oscarl Oldknife, Dwarf Fighter 2/Monk 3; Hit point rolls (I think I formatted it right, with max HP at level 1, reroll 1s for 1 more d10 and 3d8: link (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1109791)

For Oscarl, would it be possible to use the PHB II substitute ability of Decisive Strike (replacing Flurry of blows)?


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Dont be fooled guys...they are both  BAD BAD BAD DM's who enjoy tormenting innoncent player characters........




What would you know of innocent player characters? You are obviously a raving masocist to taunt the DM's so. Even sweet, kindly, helpful, player friendly DM's like us have our limits...


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> What would you know of innocent player characters? You are obviously a raving masocist to taunt the DM's so. Even sweet, kindly, helpful, player friendly DM's like us have our limits...




T-T-T-TOUCHÉ!!!!


----------



## Scotley

*Q&A*

Okay, we've used our flurry of email abilty to discuss a couple of questions. Sorry for the delay. 

Brother Allard, Half-Elven Bard substitution levels are okay by us. I like some of the alternate bardic abilities for use in police work. Nice choice. We are going to okay the Bardic Knack with some reservations. We really feel that you'd get more good out of the Bardic knowledge ability, but hey, it is your character. 

pathfinderq1, Decisive strike instead of Flurry of Blows is okay by us. We may be considering the Truncheon a monk weapon. More on that soon. 

jkason, we'll have some LCA professors for you soon. 

Did I miss any questions?

Keep the characters coming. We assume several of you are still working in silence.


----------



## Leif

*Flurry of Email Ability*

Our Flurry of Email Ability is a DM Bonus Feat.  Ranks right up there with our Inflict PC with Hemorrhoids Feat! hehehe


----------



## Leif

*Fenris re:Shiv, jkason rerofs*

Fenris,
About the Shiv:  The Shiv is a guild that is almost completely composed of halflings, gnomes, and dwarves.  (Actually, there aren't that many dwarves, but some of the meaner dwarves get a rush from being around people who are shorter than they are, so they kinda like being the tallest ones at Shiv Meetings.)  Your character's father is one of extremely few humans in the Shiv.  This is because he is a crane operator, so he loads and unloads the ships.  The smaller races can't do this, because a crane that was made small enough for their feet to reach the magically assisted mechanical controls wouldn't have a boom strong enough to handle a load big enough to make its use worthwhile.  And anyway, the Shivs kinda like ordering a human around, so Gnomish wizards aren't overly anxious to find a magical solution to this problem.  "Hey, human, pick this crate up!  Now load it on that ship!  Now unload those casks, and hurry up ya big lumbering oaf!")  (Incidentally, your father doesn't go to very many meetings because they're normally held in buildings sized for the small races, and even if he can manage to stoop down low enough to enter, he has a very tough time finding a seat that will support him.)

jkason,
We have details on a number of profs.  We'll get them on the wiki straight away.  You could help us by telling us what kind of professor you would favor.  In which subjects does your interest lie?


----------



## Awakened

This game looks very interesting. Any chance I could get in on it? I could easily post daily and am willing to try any needed class.


----------



## Leif

Awakened,
Yes, we are still accepting submissions of characters through this Friday (I think?  Help, Scotty? hehe).  Follow the character generation guidelines on the wiki, and then post your character here.  We are hesitant to recommend any certain class.  You can ask about a specific class that you want to play, or you can just create one or more characters and post the finished products.  You'll only be allowed to play one, though, but you can submit an alternate or two just in case.

jkason,
There are now some professors of the Lauralie Conjurer's Academy named and briefly described on the wiki.  More will probably follow soon.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> jkason,
> We have details on a number of profs.  We'll get them on the wiki straight away.  You could help us by telling us what kind of professor you would favor.  In which subjects does your interest lie?




Bitterstaff and Berfubble actually sound like they'd work quite well. Moru's specialty is conjuration, and he's kind of focused on summoning in particular, so Berfubble would make a good mentor. And since he's got the standard fireball and lightning bolt in his spellbook, I figure he got on well in Bitterstaff's class (this may also be why he doesn't let Iggy get to him, allowing his nostalgia for his dwarven professor to mitigate the rough edge on his current boss). 

I'll update Moru's background shortly. Thanks again.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Fenris,
> About the Shiv:  The Shiv is a guild that is almost completely composed of halflings, gnomes, and dwarves.  (Actually, there aren't that many dwarves, but some of the meaner dwarves get a rush from being around people who are shorter than they are, so they kinda like being the tallest ones at Shiv Meetings.)  Your character's father is one of extremely few humans in the Shiv.  This is because he is a crane operator, so he loads and unloads the ships.  The smaller races can't do this, because a crane that was made small enough for their feet to reach the magically assisted mechanical controls wouldn't have a boom strong enough to handle a load big enough to make its use worthwhile.  And anyway, the Shivs kinda like ordering a human around, so Gnomish wizards aren't overly anxious to find a magical solution to this problem.  "Hey, human, pick this crate up!  Now load it on that ship!  Now unload those casks, and hurry up ya big lumbering oaf!")  (Incidentally, your father doesn't go to very many meetings because they're normally held in buildings sized for the small races, and even if he can manage to stoop down low enough to enter, he has a very tough time finding a seat that will support him.)




Thanks Leif. But being a crane operator, I am not sure that he would be allow to haul the load that formed the crux of the problem and propelled him down his career. And while I appreciate the effort to include humans in the Shiv, it isn't very, well Shiv now is it. Perhaps the best thing is to change his race to gnome. That way there is no issue with him coming from the Shiv, and the background works better as written. I think that work better for the continuity of your city as well. Let me know what you and Scotley think and I'll tweak his background and fix the character.


----------



## Awakened

Sounds great. I'll check out the wiki and get a character posted as soon as possible


----------



## Leif

ooops, trying again now


----------



## Leif

jkason,
Glad you're pleased with the profs.  We'll still most likely be posting a few more soon.

Fenris,
  wahhh, you said I wasn't very Shiv! boo hoo hoo. hehehehehe  Ok, so be it, then, Be A Gnome!  (*poof!*)

Awakened,
We look forward to killing...uhhh...SEEING your character. hehe (yes, this is a [bad] joke)


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Fenris,
> wahhh, you said I wasn't very Shiv! boo hoo hoo. hehehehehe  Ok, so be it, then, Be A Gnome!  (*poof!*)




Na, I said the idea wasn't very Shiv    But if you guys are cool with him being human, I am as well. I am just trying to figure out how a crane operator got to drive a wagon full of valuable art   So if you can have another epiphanic dream about that...........


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> Na, I said the idea wasn't very Shiv    But if you guys are cool with him being human, I am as well. I am just trying to figure out how a crane operator got to drive a wagon full of valuable art   So if you can have another epiphanic dream about that...........




While it stretches things a little, there is no reason a fellow shiv, who was driving the wagon, couldn't have given his buddy a ride home on the wagon load of art he'd just unloaded with his trusty crane. That doesn't make him quite as much a focal point in the theft, but it does fit in with folks being suspicious of his participation in the theft.


----------



## Scotley

Awakened said:
			
		

> Sounds great. I'll check out the wiki and get a character posted as soon as possible




We set the last date for submissions as June 26th, so you've got some time.


----------



## Fenris

Scotley said:
			
		

> While it stretches things a little, there is no reason a fellow shiv, who was driving the wagon, couldn't have given his buddy a ride home on the wagon load of art he'd just unloaded with his trusty crane. That doesn't make him quite as much a focal point in the theft, but it does fit in with folks being suspicious of his participation in the theft.





Oo, Oo. Instead of just a ride home, his father was going along to unload the wagon. "Hey ya big oaf!, Yer coming with me to unload this wagon"

That works very well. Especially if there were say sculptures in the load. I think that with just a few tweaks tot he background that takes care of all the issues. Sounds good Leif and Scotley?


----------



## Leif

Fenris,

I'm not even sure that Scotley's Shiv story stretches things at all!   In fact, having your dad catch a ride along with the wagonload of art that was subsequently stolen by the driver, gives you an excellent reason to pursue the real crook, if you get the opportunity.  Something to keep your eye out for, because that would lift the cloud that's hovering over your family name now.


----------



## Leif

Fenris, again,

I'm not so sure that having your dad unload the stolen property is such a good idea.  That kinda makes him an accomplice to the theft, and I was trying to keep his innocence intact.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Fenris, again,
> 
> I'm not so sure that having your dad unload the stolen property is such a good idea.  That kinda makes him an accomplice to the theft, and I was trying to keep his innocence intact.




I too am trying to keep his innocence intact. My thinking was that the driver took him along to unload the cargo at the destination (you know the Shiv, the driver can't drive AND unload the cart). Then both the driver and my father were attacked. My father was going as part of his job.

Scotley's story works well, so long as my ftaher has a reason to travel that way on the wagon. Currently the way it's written, his home isn't on the way to the destination. So changing where they live could solve that problem.


----------



## Scotley

Well, if he's going along to unload then you don't even have to move his home. Damn! I'm good.


----------



## Leif

Yes, indeed you are, sir!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Concept 2 (in progress): Thea Varangiar, human Beguiler 4/Sorceror 1 (B/S/B/B/B) at level 5, hit point rolls (6 at level 1, rolling 1d4 and 3d6, discard 1s)(link http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1113806)

She would also be interested in the cost of an associate membership to the LCA (while not a true wizard, she is an arcane caster and a fairly serious scholar).


----------



## Leif

smart move as far as the associate membership goes, I thought we had a price set, but I can't locate it at the moment.  More later, I guess...


----------



## J. Alexander

HMMMMM if perhaps the wiki space had such information on it for players  it may be helpfuel ...i mean dm's who boast of all the work and information they have on their worlds...should be able to post such goodies for their players


----------



## Scotley

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Now it looks like I have that time, and empowered by watching Hot Fuzz and rereading The Phoenix Guards, I'm going to put something together.




I haven't seen Hot Fuzz yet, but Phoenix Guards is definately a good choice for inspiration. I'm just about finished with 'Lord of Castle Black'.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> HMMMMM if perhaps the wiki space had such information on it for players  it may be helpfuel ...i mean dm's who boast of all the work and information they have on their worlds...should be able to post such goodies for their players




I'm going to have to add 'DM's Blue Bolts from Heaven' to the wiki real soon I think...


----------



## J. Alexander

I think i can deal with the blue bolts it is when you guys start reaching for the buttermilk that i get worried


----------



## Leif

I'm still trying to figure out what in the world "helpfuel" means
(see post #130)


----------



## pathfinderq1

Okay, here we go.  I'm just about done with both of my concept write-ups.  I'm going to post them both, in separate posts.  Both are basically ready to go- in both cases I only need to finalize their mundane equipment lists (major/magical stuff is accounted for).  I'll be out of town from tomorrow morning until Monday night (the 25th) for a friend's wedding- I don't know whether I will have net access or not, and I'll be busy/driving most of the time anyway.

Here is concept 1, concept 2 is in my next post- spoiler tag is just for space, read it if you want to...
[sblock]
Name: Oscarl Oldknife
Race: Dwarf
Class/level: Fighter 2/Monk 3 
Alignment: LN
Deity: Jerebal

Description: Oscarl is a dwarf of average height- while he is obviously not young, his actual age is a bit harder to guess.  He has a slender build (by dwarven standards anyway)- meaning that he has a solid wiry musculature, and no visible fat.  His facial features are equally lean- he has a sharp-edged, almost severe visage, a trait which is only accentuated by his shaved head and close-cropped beard.  For a dwarf, he is also rather tanned and weathered-looking, as if he spends a lot of his time outside.

Oscarl tends to dress in a very simple, monochromatic style.  He wears sturdy black boots (trimmed with bear fur), plain heavy black trousers, and a loose-sleeved grey shirt under a tight-laced vest of soft black leather.  Regardless of the weather he rarely wears a hat or cloak- his normal clothing and uniform surcoat seem to suffice for all but the harshest conditions.  Besides his official truncheon his only visible weaponry is a heavy hook-bladed knife, which he almost never actually uses. 

Personality: Oscarl is a rather taciturn fellow, even for a dwarf- he rarely says five words when two will suffice, and can get through most days without much more than a few well-timed grunts, snorts, and nods.  This isn’t to say he is unfriendly- he just doles out his words with the sort of miserly attitude that other dwarves hoard their gold.  For the most part, he has a no-nonsense approach, both to his work and to life in general- he wants to do a good job, but he isn’t very flashy or outspoken about it.  He is quite devoted to his religion, both to his personal patron Jerebal and to Jerebal’s superior Barcarus- though as one might expect, he doesn’t talk about such matters extensively. 

Oscarl wants to do a good job as a constable- he realizes the value of law enforcement, and he has a keen appreciation for justice.  On a more personal level, he also wants to be well-regarded- he is proud of his personal honor and integrity, and he likes it when people consider him trustworthy and reliable.  He enjoys friendly competition, particularly of a physical nature (even to the point of good-natured sparring), but he dislikes unnecessary or random violence- and he prefers to wrap up lethal fights as quickly as possible to minimize the potential for collateral damage.  He has little tolerance for bullies, and is quick to step up when innocents or noncombatants are threatened or endangered.  He tends to spend his time off training, or serving with other members of his order as guardians at the various shrines and temples to Barcarus throughout the city.

History: In his early years, Oscarl was a fairly typical dwarf- he was perhaps a bit more excitable than most, but not wildly so.  His father had retired after a thirty year stint in the constabulary to a relaxing career as a custom swordsmith, while Oscarl’s mother was a skilled craftswoman in her own right, a sculptress.  Both of Oscarl’s older brothers felt the allure of a martial career and joined the army of the kingdom of Silvertree.  One of those brothers died in a war far from home, and Oscarl’s parents felt that loss quite keenly- when he wanted to enlist, they would not allow it.  Young Oscarl, though, was not deterred- he had heard his father’s stories plenty of times, and he knew that a career in law enforcement held nearly as much potential as the army did.  With his parents’ approval, he completed his training and joined the constabulary.

Oscarl was quite enthusiastic about his job, and he threw himself into his work with a will.  He enjoyed helping people, to be sure, and his parents had instilled a keen sense of honor, and a solid faith in the tenets of Barcarus.  His first assignment after he completed his initial training was in the 12th ward, and even the fetid chaos of Goblintown didn’t dampen his enthusiasm for his work.  But in the course of one terrible afternoon, his life was changed forever…

Oscarl and his watch squad had begun their patrol early that day, and they stumbled into developing riot scene near the edge of the Goblin Market- almost before they realized it, they were in hot pursuit of a cloaked figure who seemed to be the cause of the trouble.  That pursuit led them into the depths of the 13th ward, and the squad was too intent on their quarry to realize that they had become lost, in tunnels none of them recognized.  Even as they were starting to figure out they were in trouble, they were attacked by, well, something- none of them got a clear look at it, at least none of the survivors.  Oscarl was badly hurt- to this day, he believes he might have been right on the edge of death.  Two of his squadmates also survived- their five companions were slain, and only three of the bodies were recovered.  Luckily another, better prepared watch patrol found them and got them back to the surface.  Oscarl’s injuries seemed to resist normal healing, and he was placed in a long-term care facility maintained by priest of Barcarus and Jerebal, a quiet monastery that assisted both military and constabulary wounded.

Time passed, and Oscarl slowly healed- at least physically.  Unfortunately, his spirit seemed to have been wounded as well- he had lost all enthusiasm for his job, and any fighting ability he had once mastered.  As soon as he touched a weapon, his hands began to shake, and a simple surprise “Boo!” could leave him a nervous wreck for days.  So he struggled through his days, doing minor tasks around the monastery.  Some of the monks seemed to see beyond his crippled exterior, and they began, very subtly, to help him out.  Over the course of two long years, they worked with him almost daily- at first Oscarl didn’t even realize what they were up to.  As time passed, he slowly began to work his way back to fighting shape.  His confidence increased, and his combat skills grew as well- in time he even surpassed the skills he had had before his “accident”.  At first he worked solely with the other monks, and he even joined that order formally.  Then he began to work with the other monks, serving at temples of Barcarus throughout the city.  

Finally, he was fully recovered- though he was a much different dwarf than he had been before.  After a time, he contacted some of his old friends in the constabulary- at first he just caught up with them socially, but after a while he felt the urge to get back into law enforcement work on a regular basis.  On the recommendation of several friends, he decided to apply for duty in the 14th Ward.

Game stats:

STR 16 (+3) (8 pts, +1 at level 4)
DEX 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CON 16 (+3) (6 pts +2 racial)
INT 12 (+1) (4 pts)
WIS 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CHA 8 (-1) (2 pts –2 racial)
((32 total))

Fighter 2/Monk 3 (F/F/M/M/M)
XP: 10000

Saves:
Fortitude: +9 (+3 +3 base +3 CON)
Reflex: +5 (+0 +3 base +2 DEX)
Will: +5 (+0 +3 base +2 WIS)
Notes: +2 bonus vs. Enchantment spells or effects (Still mind), +2 vs. poison, +2 vs. Spells and spell-like effects

Initiative: +2 (DEX)
AC: 15 (touch 15, Flat-footed 11; DEX +2, Bracers +1, WIS +2, Monk +0)
Hit points: 49 (10/8/2/8/6/ +15 CON)
BAB: +4 (melee +7, missile +6)
Speed: 20 feet (30 feet unarmored)

Feats: 1. Endurance (level 1) 
            2. Power attack (Fighter 1 bonus)
3. Cleave (Fighter 2 bonus)
4. Weapon focus- unarmed strike (level 3)
5. Improved unarmed strike (Monk 1 bonus) 
6. Improved grapple (Monk 1 bonus)
7. Combat reflexes (Monk 2 bonus)


Skills (level/skill//points/rank/+att/+other)
+7/Balance//3/3/DEX +2/synergy +2
+6/Climb//3/3/STR +3
+4/Concentration//1/1/CON +3 
+10/Jump//5/5/STR +3/synergy +2
+2/Knowledge- local//2cc/1/INT +1/
+6/Knowledge- religion//2cc +4/5/INT +1
+3/Listen//1/1/WIS +2
+3/Profession- constable//2cc/1/WIS +2
+3/Sense motive//2cc/1/WIS +2
+9/Tumble//5/5/DEX +2/synergy +2 


Racial abilities: -Base speed 20 feet (even if encumbered or armored)
                            -Darkvision 60 feet
                            -Favored class: Fighter
                            -Racial save bonuses against poison and spells or spell-like effects
                            -Stonecunning
                            -Stability: +4 to resist Bull rush or Trip if standing on ground
                            -+1 racial attack bonus vs. orcs and goblinoids
                            -+4 racial (dodge) bonus to Armor Class against Giant-type foes
                            -+2Appraise bonus for stone or metal items
                            -+2 Craft bonus for stone or metal items 

Class abilities: 1. Fighter bonus feats (listed above)
                          2. Decisive strike (Monk 1, from PHB II, replaces flurry of blows)
                          3. Unarmed strike (Monk 1)
                          4. Evasion (Monk 2)
                          5. Still mind (Monk 3)
                          6. Unarmed damage 1d6
                          7. Unarmored speed bonus +10 feet
                          8. AC bonus +0, +2 for WIS, bonuses apply to touch and flatfooted AC,                
                but not when immobile, helpless, or encumbered or wearing armor or shield
                          9.

Equipment (9000 gp total)
-Health plan contribution (1 year prepaid; 1060 gp)
-Lifestyle (Working Class level, 6 months prepaid; 60 gp)
-Bracers of armor +1 (1000 gp)
-Ring of Sustenance (2500 gp)
-Boots of the winterlands (2500 gp)
-MW cold iron kukri (316 gp)
-potion of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1, x6; 300gp)
-potion of Mage armor (CL 1, x4; 200 gp)
-alchemists fire (x2; 40 gp)
-alchemical silver sling bullets (x20; 40 gp)
-silver holy symbol (of Jerebal; 25 gp)
-sling (0 gp)
-sling bullets (x20; 2 sp)
-Other mundane gear, clothing, etc. (+ 959 gp, To Be Determined)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

EDIT: Moved to RG thread


----------



## Scotley

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Okay, here we go.  I'm just about done with both of my concept write-ups.  I'm going to post them both, in separate posts.  Both are basically ready to go- in both cases I only need to finalize their mundane equipment lists (major/magical stuff is accounted for).  I'll be out of town from tomorrow morning until Monday night (the 25th) for a friend's wedding- I don't know whether I will have net access or not, and I'll be busy/driving most of the time anyway.




Have a good trip. I'll check them out and if we have questions, we won't expect answers until next week. 

Scott


----------



## Scotley

If you haven't visited the wiki lately, we've added some more detail to the 14th. I hope to get some more out tonight. We are still looking for submissions from Rhun, Ambrus, Jemal, ethandrew, Dracomeander, Lord Raven88, Tailspinner and Awakened. If you need more information than you are finding on the wiki feel free to ask more questions or to send us an email. You can find addresses on the wiki or in the ENWorld profiles.


----------



## Leif

*pathfinderq1*

I thought that I liked Oscarl the best.  Then I read Thea!!
I dunno, there's no bad choice between those two.


----------



## Leif

*advance warning*

I'll be out-of-pocket from Sunday afternoon until probably Wednesday afternoon, so you'll all have to stand in line for Scotley until then.


----------



## Leif

*more professors*

Additional professors of the Lauralie Conjurers Academy are now detailed on lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com.


----------



## Scotley

*The clock is ticking...*

Okay gang. It looks like traffic has stopped on this thread, but since Leif is unavailable to argue selections with me until tomorrow night I'm going to keep recruiting open until approximately 5:00 pm central standard time (US) tomorrow, which is Tuesday the 26th of June. Perhaps some of you are like me and you need a deadline to motivate you. So there is you target time. If you've been procrastinating, POST A CHARACTER! 

Once recruiting closes my co-DM and I will begin a 'civil discussion' over which characters to include. I wish we could take all the completed characters, but unfortunately, I think we'll only be able to handle 4 or 5 at most. Once we finish our little discussion and choose characters we'll announce them and be offering up a few additional notes about contacts and history. I expect no later than Monday we'll be ready to start the action. My apologies to those of you who got in an early submission and have been waiting patiently.


----------



## Scotley

*Current Characters in contention*

Brother Allard-Elwood Norris Human Diviner--partial Submission

Fenris-Jonas Kewiczak-Urban Ranger, complete submission

Hlfdan-Alarion of Tovarre-Human Knight, complete submission  

Maeglin-Rahvin Stormcrow, Human Rogue 5, complete submission  

jkason-Moru Sen Human Conjurer 5, complete submission  

PathfinderQ1-Amalthea Varangiar Human Beguiler 4/ Sorcerer 1
               and Oscarl Oldknife Dwarf Fighter 2/Monk 3 
               2 complete submissions


That's what I have so far. I hope some of the others will post before the end of the day. I would appreciate it if those listed above would chime in to express your continued interest.


----------



## jkason

Scotley said:
			
		

> jkason-Moru Sen Human Conjurer 5, complete submission
> 
> I would appreciate it if those listed above would chime in to express your continued interest.




Definitely still interested in playing Moru. 

jason


----------



## Scotley

jkason said:
			
		

> Definitely still interested in playing Moru.
> 
> jason




Excellent, my hope is that we'll make our selections quickly and get this show on the road very soon.


----------



## Brother Allard

Sorry to say, but I think I should probably bow out.  My dance card has gotten pretty full since I first expressed an interest in this game, and I'm not sure I could pull my weight here.

Enjoy, and good luck!


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hlfdan-Alarion of Tovarre-Human Knight, complete submission
> 
> I would appreciate it if those listed above would chime in to express your continued interest.






Very much interested


----------



## Scotley

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Sorry to say, but I think I should probably bow out.  My dance card has gotten pretty full since I first expressed an interest in this game, and I'm not sure I could pull my weight here.
> 
> Enjoy, and good luck!




I do understand. We'll be taking some alternates, so if you want to finish up your submission as time permits and consider joining in later if an open comes up, feel free.


----------



## Scotley

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Very much interested




Excellent!


----------



## Fenris

Scotley said:
			
		

> Fenris-Jonas Kewiczak-Urban Ranger, complete submission
> 
> That's what I have so far. I hope some of the others will post before the end of the day. I would appreciate it if those listed above would chime in to express your continued interest.





Chime. I have been tweaking Jonas' background a bit to conform with our discussions as wel. It isn;t fully done, but much of what we talked about is already in there.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> Chime. I have been tweaking Jonas' background a bit to conform with our discussions as wel. It isn;t fully done, but much of what we talked about is already in there.




Thanks.


----------



## Scotley

Tick, tick tick...


----------



## Maeglin

Very interested in playing Rahvin in this campaign.

Let us know ASAP. It's been a long wait...   

Maeglin


----------



## Scotley

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Very interested in playing Rahvin in this campaign.
> 
> Let us know ASAP. It's been a long wait...
> 
> Maeglin




Believe me the wait has been just as unpleasant for the DM's. We are eager to get started and I expect we'll announce the chosen very soon. Leif is on the road and won't be able to check in until later this evening, but we'll move forward quickly.


----------



## Scotley

*Okay gang, times up, pencils down, pass your papers to the front of the class...*

Thank you all for your submissions. By my clock the deadline is upon us. We'll begin selection this evening. In the mean time please visit invisible castle and roll 5 d20's under your character's name. Pathfinderq1 I guess you need only roll one set of 5, as we certainly won't be giving you two slots despite your excellent submissions. These rolls will not be to determine your selection and their purpose will be revealed in a couple of days. Again thank you for waiting. Good Luck!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still here, and definitely still interested- I just had to work late today.  No preference on character, but I'll roll the 5d20s under Oscarl's "name" to keep bookkeeping easier. (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1122233)


----------



## Maeglin

Doh!

Here are the (really bad) 5 d20 rolls for Rahvin...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1122239


Maeglin


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*SoulFetter*

Do you guys need Todd, Dan, and I to make those rolls as well?


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Do you guys need Todd, Dan, and I to make those rolls as well?




We do indeed. I was just about to send out an email to that effect.


----------



## Scotley

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Doh!
> 
> Here are the (really bad) 5 d20 rolls for Rahvin...
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1122239
> 
> 
> Maeglin




You and Mowgli are going to get along fine. He's legendary for his poor luck with Invisible Castle.


----------



## Leif

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!

(in the saddle again)


----------



## Fenris

And my rolls:

Jonas starting rolls (1d20=17, 1d20=3, 1d20=20, 1d20=1, 1d20=14)


----------



## Helfdan

Here we go:  

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1122663


----------



## Scotley

*Rogue's Gallery*

Here is a link to the Rogues Gallery thread where you can post your character once it is approved, which I hope will happen shortly. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3612392#post3612392


----------



## jkason

Moru's rolls


----------



## Leif

*Didn't we have a monk?*

Have we heard even a peep out of Louis lately?  :\


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Have we heard even a peep out of Louis lately?  :\




Only a peep. We should prod him with an email.


----------



## Scotley

*The List!*

Okay all. Here's the list of approved characters for the game:

Fenris-Jonas Kewiczak-Urban Ranger

Hlfdan-Alarion of Tovarre-Human Knight 

Maeglin-Rahvin Stormcrow, Human Rogue 5 

jkason-Moru Sen Human Conjurer 5

PathfinderQ1-Amalthea Varangiar Human Beguiler 4/ Sorcerer 1

Mowgli-Soulfetter-Urgant Barbarian/Binder

J. Alexander-Andrew Dresden, Human Archivist/Cleric

Xedr-Darius Watson, Human Fighter

Lou-Ederaul Mameir Half Elven Monk

Please get your characters up in the Rogue's Gallery as soon possible:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.p...392#post3612392

We had to reject one of Pathfinderq1's characters, but otherwise we choose to accept all. It is a large party to manage, but there are 2 of us and I hope that will mitigate things somewhat. This thread will now serve as the 'out of character' thread for the game. Leif and I are already working on our first post for the 'in character' thread and we'll announce it here. 

All of you should join the players wiki:

http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com

This involves getting a free wikispaces membership. Once you join up you can get to know each other by posting in a page set aside for you on the wiki:

http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/The+Special+Squad+Room

This is just a chance for the characters to share with each other and even generate some shared history if you wish. The assumption is that you've all worked together at least a little while and thus would know each other. We'd like to have an email address for all of you, so please send us an email. Our addresses can be found on the wiki. 

Welcome to the game!


----------



## Leif

Lou was prodded sufficiently.  As was Xedr.


----------



## J. Alexander

*d20 rolls*

1d20-> [15] = (15)
1d20-> [19] = (19)
1d20-> [1] = (1)
1d20-> [4] = (4)
1d20-> [20] = (20


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> 1d20-> [15] = (15)
> 1d20-> [19] = (19)
> 1d20-> [1] = (1)
> 1d20-> [4] = (4)
> 1d20-> [20] = (20




Hummm, a natural 'one'. What do you think Leif? Should we institute some critical failure rules for these rolls?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rolls*

"Can i use the Feat "Player sucking up to DM" and get a pass on that roll for a nice bottle of bourbon or a promise not to send a random innoncent email to a wife or girlfriend from someone nicknamed "HotSmoochieLips".....gotta love the name of Anna Nicoles's company.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Well, it looks like we've got a pretty solid group there.  I'm looking forward to seeing how things shape up.  I'll post Thea's sheet in the RG later tonight, and get the rest of her mundane gear nailed down.

Did we ever get a definite answer on LCA associate membership costs?  I know it was mentioned, but I can't find a final answer in this thread or on the wiki.


----------



## Maeglin

Thanks for letting us in the game  

One thing, though. That link to the Rogues Gallery is not working for me... could you please check that, guys?  

Will get that Wiki membership ASAP

Maeglin


----------



## Helfdan

Character posted


----------



## Maeglin

Hehe!

Never mind... I just followed Helfdan to the rogues' gallery.

Rahvin is posted.   

Just sent in my request for access to the Lauralie wiki, too.

Maeglin


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

SoulFetter is posted to the Rogues Gallery - can't wait to get started!


----------



## Scotley

Not sure what might have been wrong with the link to the Rogues' Gallery, so here it is again just in case:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=200024

We are still waiting for four in the Rogues' Gallery and four to join the wiki; though not the same four.


----------



## Scotley

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like we've got a pretty solid group there.  I'm looking forward to seeing how things shape up.  I'll post Thea's sheet in the RG later tonight, and get the rest of her mundane gear nailed down.
> 
> Did we ever get a definite answer on LCA associate membership costs?  I know it was mentioned, but I can't find a final answer in this thread or on the wiki.





Leif and I discussed it and we had an answer, but I can't remember what it was. Its tough getting old. Leif, do you have that cost?


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter is posted to the Rogues Gallery - can't wait to get started!




We are working diligently behind the scenes to get everything ready. We might well be ready to start by Monday, but Wednesday is a holiday, at least for those of us in the US. Would it be better to wait and start on Thursday the 5th?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Holiday*

I'm working the 4th/5th, but will be able to post.

I'll be at the lake from sometime early Friday until sometime Sunday, so will not be able to post Saturday at all.

Start whenever you're ready!

Looks like we've got some great characters!


----------



## Leif

*hehehe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Hummm, a natural 'one'. What do you think Leif? Should we institute some critical failure rules for these rolls?





Welllll, if this particular player doesn't stop issuing threats to the dms, natural ones are going to be the LEAST of his worries!


----------



## Leif

*Lauralie Conjurers Academy*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Leif and I discussed it and we had an answer, but I can't remember what it was. Its tough getting old. Leif, do you have that cost?




What I had suggested was:
"But, for the short term, I think 20-25 gp (say 175 gp per year) per month is plenty for associate membership, if that's ok with you."  However, I don't think you ever said 'yea' or 'nay' to this suggestion.  But you did say 1,000 gp for a lifetime associate membership, which is cool with me.

Oh, and I'm all for waiting until Wednesday the 5th, unless there are objections.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> What I had suggested was:
> "But, for the short term, I think 20-25 gp (say 175 gp per year) per month is plenty for associate membership, if that's ok with you."  However, I don't think you ever said 'yea' or 'nay' to this suggestion.  But you did say 1,000 gp for a lifetime associate membership, which is cool with me.
> 
> Oh, and I'm all for waiting until Wednesday the 5th, unless there are objections.




Consider this a 'yea' to the pricing.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Consider this a 'yea' to the pricing.




so is it 20/month or 25/month?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> so is it 20/month or 25/month?




175 gp a year or 1000 gp for a lifetime membership?


----------



## Maeglin

I'm okay to start any day, so whatever's best for you guys...

 

Rahvin


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> so is it 20/month or 25/month?




20/month, but as was indicated by Lou the yearly/lifetime deals are way better.


----------



## Lou

*Initial Dice rolls for Raul*

1d20-> [7] = (7)
1d20-> [16] = (16)
1d20-> [7] = (7)
1d20-> [16] = (16)
1d20-> [9] = (9)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1126792

Took me 2 tries to get something that didn't say ERROR!


----------



## Fenris

Alright, joined the wiki, or applied to at least, character posted. I finished up the background tweaks that should fully incorporate the points of our discussion into the background.

I do need to wrap up equipment still, as well as an animal companion. I should be good to go by the 5th though.

Also Scotley and Lief, suggestions for a favored enemy?


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> 1d20-> [7] = (7)
> 1d20-> [16] = (16)
> 1d20-> [7] = (7)
> 1d20-> [16] = (16)
> 1d20-> [9] = (9)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1126792
> 
> Took me 2 tries to get something that didn't say ERROR!




I see, but I'm not sure what went wrong. Thank you these will be helpful. Now if you just had your character posted in the Rogues' Gallery...


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright, joined the wiki, or applied to at least, character posted. I finished up the background tweaks that should fully incorporate the points of our discussion into the background.
> 
> I do need to wrap up equipment still, as well as an animal companion. I should be good to go by the 5th though.
> 
> Also Scotley and Leif, suggestions for a favored enemy?




I just accepted you to the wiki. Since you didn't leave an email you won't get a notification from them, but you are now a member. Welcome!

Let us give some thought to the favored enemy bit. Once upon a time we talked about the rules for organizations being favored enemies. Now we need to decide if we want to reveal enough about such organizations to make it appropriate at this level. Time for another flurry of email.


----------



## Fenris

Scotley said:
			
		

> I just accepted you to the wiki. Since you didn't leave an email you won't get a notification from them, but you are now a member. Welcome!
> 
> Let us give some thought to the favored enemy bit. Once upon a time we talked about the rules for organizations being favored enemies. Now we need to decide if we want to reveal enough about such organizations to make it appropriate at this level. Time for another flurry of email.




Huh, I entered an email. And I received an email from wikispaces. Perhaps I had not confirmed my email with wikispaces yet. I just clicked on the link they sent me, so perhaps it will show now.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> Huh, I entered an email. And I received an email from wikispaces. Perhaps I had not confirmed my email with wikispaces yet. I just clicked on the link they sent me, so perhaps it will show now.




Yes, if you enter, but don't confirm the site considers you not to have an address in.


----------



## Scotley

*Favored Enemy*

[sblock=Fenris]My co-DM and I have discussed it and for your first favored enemy we'd recommend either Humanoid (orc), which would include Orcrats. I base this on your backround story about your mentor and the fact that they are common in (or under) the city. Another possible choice would be magical beasts which tend to be more common than normal because of the number of Conjurers in the city. The traditional ranger foe of giants is also an option as they are a problem in the environs outside the city. For you 4th level favored enemy we are offering you a criminal organization called the Brotherhood of Eleven. That's all we can tell you about them unless you decide to choose them.[/Sblock]


----------



## Fenris

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
OK, I took orcs and their close relatives, as well as The Brotherhood of Eleven. Both work for me. You two know your nefarious plots better than I obviously. It is worthwhile and or realistic to have the +4 against the Bo11? I would be willing to incorporate more of either into my background, though obviously you wish to keep the Brotherhood info more concealed and may not wish it in the open background. But we could make a second DM only version as well if you wish. I don't know if you can make a wiki page that only you two and I can see so you can email me the Brotherhood stuff if you wish: fenris.kaern at gmail dot com

Bo11 would be shorthand for Brotherhood of Eleven BTW.

I'll be picking up a riding dog as my animal companion, so nothing too exotic there.

I am assuming that as light weapons the truncheons can used to dual wield?

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm okay for whatever start date seems best.  I'll be moving next week, and traveling from July 7-14, but I should still be able to post something most days.


----------



## Leif

*Fenris*

To answer your question, Yes, we expect it to be exceedingly worthwhile!


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> I see, but I'm not sure what went wrong. Thank you these will be helpful. Now if you just had your character posted in the Rogues' Gallery...




I'm posted for the most part.  Just some equipment tweaking left.


----------



## Scotley

Looks like most folks have their characters essentially complete except for a little tweaking. There is one notable exception, so J. Alexander get off your arse and post! The DM's will now be tossing out a few suggestions, putting some flashbacks (brief informative scenes) on the wiki for the characters and dispensing a little bonus to each of you.


----------



## Scotley

We haven't forgotten you and have been working hard behind the scenes to finish up last minute details. J. Alexander has been under the weather and we are still waiting for a final version of his character, but will likely go ahead and start the game without it later today. (Come on man, get an oxygen tank, some 'tussin, 2 aspirins and drag yourself to the computer!) You should all be getting an email later today with a bonus feat, but for now note that everyone may add 4 ranks in Profession Constable and 2 Ranks in Knowledge Local (Lauralie Summerhome) to your character sheets. I will be putting a link in this thread to the in-character thread as soon as we post. If all goes according to plan that will happen today.


----------



## Leif

*just an idea....*

Wouldn't it be simpler to just use this thread as the in-character thread, starting today?  Maybe you could even delete the "OOC" from the title of the thread?


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be simpler to just use this thread as the in-character thread, starting today?  Maybe you could even delete the "OOC" from the title of the thread?




Well, then this thread would be in the wrong forum. I'm not sure how strict mods are about that sort of thing, but IC threads are supposed to be in the "Playing the Game" forum. 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> Well, then this thread would be in the wrong forum. I'm not sure how strict mods are about that sort of thing, but IC threads are supposed to be in the "Playing the Game" forum.
> 
> jason




Ahhh, I see, said the blindl man!  Hmm, learn something new every day! ;-)


----------



## Scotley

*Game Time*

Okay, it is several hours later than I planned, but here is the link to the in character thread. The first post will be up in moments.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3628561#post3628561


----------



## Scotley

Forgive us a little drama. We chose to start the game off with a bang. Unfortunately, this necessitated our choosing some actions for the characters. At least you got to make the rolls for initiative, attacks, saves and skills. ;-) We took the liberty of rolling damage this time. I hope no one was upset at having their character used in such a fashion. In the future your characters actions are up to you. The events leading up to your present crisis will be revealed in a series of flashbacks starting tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My 4 and 2 went to initiative and to hit, and I'm guessing my 18 or 20 went to help me know what the rats are (thanks a lot!).  What about the other 2 (the 13, and whichever of the 18 or 20 didn't get used for knowledge?). As usual, IC's treating me right!


----------



## Helfdan

Great start!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> My 4 and 2 went to initiative and to hit, and I'm guessing my 18 or 20 went to help me know what the rats are (thanks a lot!).  What about the other 2 (the 13, and whichever of the 18 or 20 didn't get used for knowledge?). As usual, IC's treating me right!




We had everyone roll more than enough. I didn't get down to your 20. We thought it was enough anyway, I actually came up short one on Jonas, so I gave him a pass on the save vs. filth fever.


----------



## Scotley

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Great start!




Thanks, I was pretty pumped about the idea until I started actually writing up actions for characters and I became worried that not everyone would be pleased to have the DM running their character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sorry about the rough start - wasn't really on my game last night.  Scott/Leif, I didn't do much with description - I'll try to do better.  I like the posting of the die rolls in spoilers - it cleans up the descriptive part of the post nicely.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Sorry about the rough start - wasn't really on my game last night.  Scott/Leif, I didn't do much with description - I'll try to do better.  I like the posting of the die rolls in spoilers - it cleans up the descriptive part of the post nicely.




No worries. I agree keeping the posts clean of mechanics looks good and improves readability of the action. I would encourage everyone to use spoilers, but I wouldn't require it.


----------



## Helfdan

With the DMs's indulgence:

Xedr:  D20 can be a little complicated at first, I remember when I first converted a campaign...  You are confusing iterative attacks(multiple attacks with a single weapon) with the two weapon fighting rules.  

Fighters get their second iterative attack at level 6.  At that point first attack is at full bonus, 2nd attack at -5.  You use -4/-8 only for two-weapon fighting (which of course you are free to do at any time).  

So unless the DMs rule otherwise, you get one attack at your full bonus, which you can decrease to turn into damage with power attack (as the DMs had you do)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the assist Helfdan, your explanation was much tidyer than the rather verbose post I made in the other thread. Quite rightly, the question should have been answered over here anyway.


----------



## xedr

Thanks guys. I'll go back and read the handbook again to see if I can figure out how I missed the discussion of iterative attacks. And I'll read up on saving throws again while I'm at it...


----------



## pathfinderq1

I posted this info in a separate thread as well, but in case people don't read all the boards I figured I'd put something here too.  I'm headed out to Oregon for a week- though I expect to have at least some internet access, I won't have most of my books.  I'll try to not slow things down too much, so that Thea doesn't get turned into rat snackies.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the heads up. Have a great trip.


----------



## Maeglin

Just wanted to say:

Great start to the game, Leif and Scotley. 

Having tons of fun, even though Rahvin is not doing so well   

The combat is developing quite nicely. Everyone seems to be doing a great job, making interesting posts... keeps me checking the thread over and over again during the day.

Nice touch adding/editing everyone's posts into a coherent thing for the round. Good job, DMs!

Keep it up, everyone. I think this game is gonna be great.

 

Maeglin


----------



## Leif

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say:
> 
> Great start to the game, Leif and Scotley.
> 
> Having tons of fun, even though Rahvin is not doing so well
> 
> The combat is developing quite nicely. Everyone seems to be doing a great job, making interesting posts... keeps me checking the thread over and over again during the day.
> Nice touch adding/editing everyone's posts into a coherent thing for the round. Good job, DMs!
> Keep it up, everyone. I think this game is gonna be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Maeglin




Thank you so very much, Sir!  I wholeheartedly agree with your observations about all the interesting posts from all the players.  Our ideas would not be as interesting without the vital contributions from all of the players, and Scotley and I are highly gratified that all of you are so generously lending us your efforts to make the game a success!  Bravo one and all!!


----------



## Lou

*Agreed!*



			
				Maeglin said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say:
> 
> Great start to the game, Leif and Scotley.
> 
> Having tons of fun, even though Rahvin is not doing so well
> 
> The combat is developing quite nicely. Everyone seems to be doing a great job, making interesting posts... keeps me checking the thread over and over again during the day.
> 
> Nice touch adding/editing everyone's posts into a coherent thing for the round. Good job, DMs!
> 
> Keep it up, everyone. I think this game is gonna be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Maeglin




Hear! Hear!

The start to the game is going great!

I am looking forward to more flashbacks to fill in the group knowledge of being a
constable in the 14th Ward.

One quick question:  Should our characters in the Rogues Gallery be updated at any sort of interval?  I see that some added in the campaign bonuses already.


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:
			
		

> Hear! Hear!
> 
> The start to the game is going great!
> 
> I am looking forward to more flashbacks to fill in the group knowledge of being a
> constable in the 14th Ward.
> 
> One quick question:  Should our characters in the Rogues Gallery be updated at any sort of interval?  I see that some added in the campaign bonuses already.




We will continue to fill the wiki with more information including flashbacks. 

It is in your best interests to keep your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery as up to date as possible. That's where we'll be going for information about your character. When have a change take a moment to edit your post. By the time the next fight rolls around I expect to have a hard copy of everyone's sheet handy, but for now I've been refering to your posts for things like Armor Class.


----------



## Scotley

I have a question for you all. How are the excel based battle maps working for you? I guess a better question would be did anybody notice the maps and bother to look at them? It certainly helps me figure out what's happening. In future when having your character move it would be helpful to have map cooridinates, so I know exactly where you want to go such as 'Brave Sir Robin falls back to F13.'


----------



## jkason

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have a question for you all. How are the excel based battle maps working for you? I guess a better question would be did anybody notice the maps and bother to look at them? It certainly helps me figure out what's happening. In future when having your character move it would be helpful to have map cooridinates, so I know exactly where you want to go such as 'Brave Sir Robin falls back to F13.'




I'm definitely a fan of maps, especially with all these area effect spells I had Moru memorize. 

jason


----------



## Scotley

jkason said:
			
		

> I'm definitely a fan of maps, especially with all these area effect spells I had Moru memorize.
> 
> jason




Hey the swarm is out in the open now, blast away!


----------



## Helfdan

The maps look great, it would make it much harder for us (and for you) if we cannot see a grid.


----------



## Helfdan

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say:
> 
> Great start to the game, Leif and Scotley.
> 
> The combat is developing quite nicely. Everyone seems to be doing a great job, making interesting posts... keeps me checking the thread over and over again during the day.
> 
> Nice touch adding/editing everyone's posts into a coherent thing for the round. Good job, DMs!
> 
> Keep it up, everyone. I think this game is gonna be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Maeglin





Let me add my heartfelt agreement.  This is loads of fun!  From a story telling perspective, I particularly like starting _in media res_ and getting the story as flashbacks.  

Great job!

Only one comment...  Leif and I need to have a talk about bucklers...


----------



## Maeglin

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have a question for you all. How are the excel based battle maps working for you? I guess a better question would be did anybody notice the maps and bother to look at them? It certainly helps me figure out what's happening. In future when having your character move it would be helpful to have map cooridinates, so I know exactly where you want to go such as 'Brave Sir Robin falls back to F13.'




The maps are working excellently. Have looked at them for every single round.

I personally believe D20 MUST be played with a map. Attacks of opportunity, 5-foot steps and all that...

For a PBP, it's great to planning your strategy. I think it helps tremendously. Keep it up. 

BTW this is my first time using excel maps... did not even realize the whole coordinate thing until you pointed it out. It works great (you can specify detailed movements. Move through square F13, then F12 , F11 and E11.. etc... great for figuring out AoO)


----------



## Scotley

Excel is the quick and dirty way to do maps. I wish I had the funds and technical expertise to use a more advanced program, but at least with excel I can quickly get across the locations of all the combatants and some idea of the terrain. I agree with several of you, the current iteration of the game really requires at least this amount of mapping to work.


----------



## Lou

*Wikispaces down...*

http://status.wikispaces.com/

Right This Minute...
10 Jul 2007 05:21 GMT
One of our database servers seems to have given up on us, we're bringing up its replicant now. Update: we're working as fast as we can to bring Wikispaces back online. In a fluke situation, the primary database in question failed twice in a row within the span of a few minutes, causing a synchronization problem to its replicant. Will advise as soon as we've got this sorted out. - jbyers

As always, drop us an email at help@wikispaces.com if you have any questions.

--------------------
Scotley and Leif:  Do you guys have a back-up copy of the wiki, just in case?


----------



## Scotley

I do now. I've been making periodic backups of both wikis, but it has been a while and a lot of new stuff is up since the last one. I just made backups of both and will get a second set on another computer tonight. I should probably make backups of the EN World threads too.


----------



## Scotley

PathfinderQ1 is traveling. I'll give him until about 10:30 central to put in an appearance and then choose an action for Thea to keep things moving along. Look for a post by 11.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Only one comment...  Leif and I need to have a talk about bucklers...




I'm all ears!  Have I done something horrible?  The only thing that I can think of concerning bucklers is that constables don't generally wear shields of any sort while on duty.  The City Fathers of  Lauralie Summerhome don't want their city to even come close to the appearance of an armed camp with heavily armed, armored, shielded, soldier-looking constables on every streetcorner.  It is felt that the feeling of security provided to the citizens of Lauralie Summerhome by not having to see their constables walking around as though they were going to war is fair and just compensation for the added risk to the constables.  If you have an argument for being allowed to wear a buckler (which is still a tool of warfare, even though it is a small one) on the streets, then you should present your petition to Magistrate Ironshirt, because virtually everything is negotiable with dwarves, after all!


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> I'm all ears!  Have I done something horrible?  The only thing that I can think of concerning bucklers is that constables don't generally wear shields of any sort while on duty.  The City Fathers of  Lauralie Summerhome don't want their city to even come close to the appearance of an armed camp with heavily armed, armored, shielded, soldier-looking constables on every streetcorner.  It is felt that the feeling of security provided to the citizens of Lauralie Summerhome by not having to see their constables walking around as though they were going to war is fair and just compensation for the added risk to the constables.  If you have an argument for being allowed to wear a buckler (which is still a tool of warfare, even though it is a small one) on the streets, then you should present your petition to Magistrate Ironshirt, because virtually everything is negotiable with dwarves, after all!




Errr...         I've just realized I hate whining.  Never mind.  And no, you did nothing horrible.  (I also realized I love the power attack damage)


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Errr...         I've just realized I hate whining.  Never mind.  And no, you did nothing horrible.  (I also realized I love the power attack damage)





   Still, your grumblings have been heard!  Look at your page on the wiki.


----------



## Lou

*updates to RG*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> It is in your best interests to keep your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery as up to date as possible. That's where we'll be going for information about your character. When have a change take a moment to edit your post. By the time the next fight rolls around I expect to have a hard copy of everyone's sheet handy, but for now I've been refering to your posts for things like Armor Class.



I have updated Raul's entry in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm working on the VB stuff so it reads clearly yet has URL links to places on the wiki and here.


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> Still, your grumblings have been heard!  Look at your page on the wiki.



      I'll get back to good old Iggy later today, LOL


----------



## xedr

Darius has a buckler because he was generated before the prohibition on war toys. I wasn't sure that prohibition included bucklers and I never asked.  I'll be happy to re-equip Darius according to whatever decree our beloved DMs deign to make.


----------



## Helfdan

Xedr....   Dude....  SHHHHHHHHHHH!  What they don't know wont hurt them


----------



## xedr

Helfdan - as you noted, the two-handed power attack damage is awesome. I might drop the buckler in favor of two-handed fighting anyway. I'm not sure, but if I hadn't paid for that masterwork buckler, I mighta had enough money for one of those +1 rings of protection that went on sale after Darius was generated!


----------



## Leif

*no shields at all, please*

Well, originally, the idea was for the city to have a ban on all medium and heavy armor, shields, helms, etc.  But then I realized that elven chainmail was light armor.  So, since we couldn't really ban elven chain, since it is light armor, after all, we just added the proviso that you should wear a jerkin, tunic, etc. over the elven chain, so that it isn't really obvious.  When you guys operate outside the boundaries of Lauralie Summerhome, of course, this restriction won't apply.  And, even moreso, if you find yourself underground in Lauralie Summerhome deeper than the level of the Understreets (this will include pretty much all of the 13th Ward, btw), the restriction is likewise lifted.  You see, the whole idea is to make Lauralie Summerhome at least appear to be a calm, peaceful, nice, safe, normal city.  But, my goodness, if you've got rats the size of small ponies, and stirges flying around all over the place, I guess the normalcy of Lauralie Summerhome is already pretty much out the window.  However, Ignatious Ironshirt is going to be utterly convinced that anybody who wears a shield of any sort is a total wuss!


----------



## Helfdan

Sir, you are as clever as you are sneaky....  It is a well known fact that the most effective way to convince a player to do anything is to appeal to their masculinity


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Sir, you are as clever as you are sneaky....  It is a well known fact that the most effective way to convince a player to do anything is to appeal to their masculinity





Thanks, I think. ......  But, waitaminnit!  You haven't seen me try to be sneaky yet!  (At least, not that you know of!)


----------



## Leif

*Maeglin*

Maeglin said: "Oh, nice! Glad you like it  and pleased to have added a little grain of sand to an awesome setting.... I came up with that a looong time ago... I used to say the Least, Lesser, Greater Keys of Sorcery (for the mage spells). 'Mysteries' seemed appropiate for clerical magic.  Hope the spellcasters like it too."  

I thought we'd best move this conversation over to the OOC thread.

I like the whole "keys" thing, but I'm not so sure about "sorcery" since sorcerers are now a separate arcane class.  "Keys" [of something] sounds good, though.  Or maybe Arcane Keys?  Mysteries does work better for divine spells.  Yeah, I like that  better:  Mysteries [of the nth Order] for divine spells, Arcane Keys [of the nth Order] for arcane spells.

So, you would speak of your wizard "uttering an Arcane Key of the Third Order which enveloped his foes in eldritch flame."

And thanks for the compliment on our setting!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Variable Skills*

Scott/Leif:

I don't think it's come into play yet, but please don't forget that SoulFetter will have some abilities that change depending on which Vestige he's got bound.

I've listed his 'Default' Vestige and skills/abilities (those he'll have bound and chosen unless I specifically notify the GM's otherwise) on the 'Abilities/Gear/Background' page of the character sheet under 'Background/Description/Notes.'  Specifically, he has the skills KS: Religion, Spellcraft, and Tumbling equipped as a default.

When looking at his stats, be sure to use the 'Tmp Scr' and 'Temp Mod' columns as he can modify his stats as well.  I won't put short term changes here (such as the STR increase for Raging), but the stats he modifies by default through his Binder abilities won't change that often so I'll put it on the posted character sheet.


----------



## Leif

*SoulFetter*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> I've listed his 'Default' Vestige and skills/abilities (those he'll have bound and chosen unless I specifically notify the GM's otherwise) on the 'Abilities/Gear/Background' page of the character sheet under 'Background/Description/Notes.'  Specifically, he has the skills KS: Religion, Spellcraft, and Tumbling equipped as a default.
> When looking at his stats, be sure to use the 'Tmp Scr' and 'Temp Mod' columns as he can modify his stats as well.  I won't put short term changes here (such as the STR increase for Raging), but the stats he modifies by default through his Binder abilities won't change that often so I'll put it on the posted character sheet.




OK, thanks for the reminder.  It would be a big help for you to indicate changes in his abilities when he has a different vestige bound.  If you don't want everyone to know, just sblock it for us, or even email us.  I'm thinking offhand, though, that you won't be changing vestiges that often, and, when you do, we'll probably have a pretty good idea that it might happen a reasonable amount of time in advance.  Another thing that you might think about doing is developing a different stat portion of your character sheet for each different vestige, and, of course, one version for when no vesitge is bound.  That might be more work than it's worth, but, then, maybe not, too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Good Thought*

Probably wouldn't be to much trouble, but I won't know until I start working on it.  I'll let you know on days when I bind a different Vestige than Naberius.


----------



## Maeglin

Leif said:
			
		

> Maeglin said: "Oh, nice! Glad you like it  and pleased to have added a little grain of sand to an awesome setting.... I came up with that a looong time ago... I used to say the Least, Lesser, Greater Keys of Sorcery (for the mage spells). 'Mysteries' seemed appropiate for clerical magic.  Hope the spellcasters like it too."
> 
> I thought we'd best move this conversation over to the OOC thread.
> 
> I like the whole "keys" thing, but I'm not so sure about "sorcery" since sorcerers are now a separate arcane class.  "Keys" [of something] sounds good, though.  Or maybe Arcane Keys?  Mysteries does work better for divine spells.  Yeah, I like that  better:  Mysteries [of the nth Order] for divine spells, Arcane Keys [of the nth Order] for arcane spells.
> 
> So, you would speak of your wizard "uttering an Arcane Key of the Third Order which enveloped his foes in eldritch flame."
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on our setting!




HEH! The thing is, I came up with that waaaayyy back when there were no sorcerers    In first edition, 9th level magic users were called sorcerers... I've always liked the term 'sorcery' over 'magic' or 'wizardry', hence, the choice of words. 

That no longer applies, as you have pointed out (and, bottom line, Lauralie is YOUR setting, so you pick and choose what is most aesthetically pleasing to you    )

I like your version. Arcane Keys... has a very nice sound, and works fine for both wizards and sorcerers. 

Consider also referring to the level of ability of a spellcaster as: an 'Adept of the Lesser Keys" or perhaps a 'Master of the Lesser Arcane Keys"... I think I got the idea for the word Key from the Lesser Key of Solomon, which is a historical treatise on magic, if I am not mistaken. (Will have to Wikipedia that...)

Perhaps one could even say :an Adept or Master of the Third Key? Third Arcane Key? Third Order?  ... That way you know he's a 5th level spellcaster...

Clerical magic could be an "Initiate of the Lesser Mysteries." 

Maeglin


----------



## Leif

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Arcane Keys... has a very nice sound, and works fine for both wizards and sorcerers. Consider also referring to the level of ability of a spellcaster as: an 'Adept of the Lesser Keys" or perhaps a 'Master of the Lesser Arcane Keys"... Perhaps one could even say :an Adept or Master of the Third Key? Third Arcane Key? Third Order?  ... That way you know he's a 5th level spellcaster...
> 
> Clerical magic could be an "Initiate of the Lesser Mysteries."




Yes, I like that, too!  "Adept of the Third Arcane Key" sounds good, as does "Initiate of Mysteries of the X Order."

Say whichever moves you at the moment.   I think we'll be able to figure it out.     If not, we'll ask, I'm sure.


----------



## Maeglin

Okay, this just came to me. 

How about: adept, for arcane caster who has started to learn a set of Keys. Master, when he is able to cast spells of all the levels included in that key.

e.g. Casters of 1-4 level are Adepts of the Lesser Arcane Keys. Casters of 5th and up are Masters of the Lesser Arcane Keys.

Similar titles for clerical/druid magic would be: Initiate, and Keeper. e.g. Initiate of the Lesser Mysteries, vs Keeper of the Lesser Mysteries....

Thank goodness I'm not playing a spellcaster... I could get obsessed with this   

Maeglin


----------



## Scotley

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Okay, this just came to me.
> 
> How about: adept, for arcane caster who has started to learn a set of Keys. Master, when he is able to cast spells of all the levels included in that key.
> 
> e.g. Casters of 1-4 level are Adepts of the Lesser Arcane Keys. Casters of 5th and up are Masters of the Lesser Arcane Keys.
> 
> Similar titles for clerical/druid magic would be: Initiate, and Keeper. e.g. Initiate of the Lesser Mysteries, vs Keeper of the Lesser Mysteries....
> 
> Thank goodness I'm not playing a spellcaster... I could get obsessed with this
> 
> Maeglin




Very nice Maeglin. Thanks for adding some more color. The game is still a work in progress and we've got lots of room for new ideas. We do want to have a colaborative game and that's part of the reason we gave you a wiki to play with.


----------



## Lou

*Name for the Alpha Squad*

Raul is ready to introduce Moru and himself to John, and I realized that we haven't picked a name for the Alpha squad.  We need a name to spread around the area to strike fear in the tiny hearts of the bad guys and to enrage the minds of the truly evil-doers.

Any suggestions?  I think the DMs have already mentioned:

Alpha Squad 
Bronze Badges
.....


----------



## Leif

Actually, the "official" name is Alpha Division of the Special Squad of the Constables of the Fourteenth Ward of Lauralie Summerhome.  "Bronze Badges" is one nickname because, you guessed it, your badges are made of bronze!


----------



## Scotley

With such a large group it might be helpful to your DM's, and you do want to help out your DM's don't' you, if you develop a standard marching order for things like wide streets, 5', 10' and 15' passages. It would be nice to know who tends to provide the light sources as well. Torches and lanterns expended in the line of duty are in theory reimbursable expenses.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> Actually, the "official" name is Alpha Division of the Constables of the Fourteenth Ward of Lauralie Summerhome.  "Bronze Badges" is the nickname because, you guessed it, your badges are made of bronze!




Iggy told us that we could come up with our own nickname if we wanted.  Why not pick something to spread around to draw attention to ourselves?


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> With such a large group it might be helpful to your DM's, and you do want to help out your DM's don't' you, if you develop a standard marching order for things like wide streets, 5', 10' and 15' passages. It would be nice to know who tends to provide the light sources as well. Torches and lanterns expended in the line of duty are in theory reimbursable expenses.





This is also a good idea for us.  We need a tough guy and a perceptive guy both front and back.  the casters should be at the center, I guess.

suggestions: Alarion and Darius at the front, with Rahvin or Jonas, and Soulfetter and Rahvin or Jonas, with Raul, as rearguard.  Again, casters in the center.  

any thoughts before we fine-tune this?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Iggy told us that we could come up with our own nickname if we wanted.  Why not pick something to spread around to draw attention to ourselves?




Oh? I wasnt aware that you were "attention deficit!" (By which I mean that you're not getting enough attention.   )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

SoulFetter's happy wherever - it probably does make sense for him to play rearguard, as he may be able to throw his axes over the heads of the party.


----------



## Leif

*SoulFetter*

Just be careful of LOW CEILINGS if he's gonna do that! haha


----------



## Leif

*Maeglin/Rahvin*

quoth Maeglin: "BTW Leif and Scotley: do you guys use the Search skill description from Eberron? I just got the setting book myself, and they have a nice set of rules for investigating... If you guys plan on using these, let me know. If you think it reasonable, perhaps I could change one of my toughness feats to acquire some investigator feats.... let me know."

We are not using anything from Eberron that I am aware of.  Sounds interesting, though.  If we make any changes, you'll be among the first to know.  Thanks!


----------



## pathfinderq1

As far as actual marching order, Thea is more than content to be somewhere in the middle- at least when there is any likelihood of attack.  Truncheon training lessons have certainly taught her that even Moru Sen is physically more durable than she is.  In situations where combat does not seem imminent, though, she is more likely to gravitate towards the front- both to use her own investigative abilities, and to watch people like Jonas and Rahvin do their searching (since she is quite impressed by their non-magical knack for such endeavors).


----------



## Scotley

One distinction we should make. The Alpha and Bravo division are the 'plainclothes' or special officers of the magistrates office. There are also regular constables as well who are the regular 'uniformed' beat cops. They are more like the city watch in a typical game. They would be appropriate for crowd control and to secure the area rather than the Bravo's who are more like a SWAT team. The Alpha's are detectives.


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> One distinction we should make. The Alpha and Bravo division are the 'plainclothes' or special officers of the magistrates office. There are also regular constables as well who are the regular 'uniformed' beat cops. They are more like the city watch in a typical game. They would be appropriate for crowd control and to secure the area rather than the Bravo's who are more like a SWAT team. The Alpha's are detectives.




Noted     Edited post based on this


----------



## jkason

Helfdan said:
			
		

> This is also a good idea for us.  We need a tough guy and a perceptive guy both front and back.  the casters should be at the center, I guess.
> 
> suggestions: Alarion and Darius at the front, with Rahvin or Jonas, and Soulfetter and Rahvin or Jonas, with Raul, as rearguard.  Again, casters in the center.
> 
> any thoughts before we fine-tune this?




Moru's definitely an in-the-middle guy. He'd much rather conjure up something to do the melee fighting for him when possible.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> 'Taking 20' will not ordinarily apply to skills such as track and find traps where failure can have dramatic consequences.




Track I suppose I understand, since you might ruin tracks as you look for them. Search, however, is actually one of the standard examples used for 'taking 20'. Since Search is generally a visual skill you use from several feet away, you can usally take your time trying to spot a trap. You can overlook a tripwire or a pressure plate several times without activating them if you're not moving forward, after all. Disarming a trap, on the other hand, is usually a one-shot deal. 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> Track I suppose I understand, since you might ruin tracks as you look for them. Search, however, is actually one of the standard examples used for 'taking 20'. Since Search is generally a visual skill you use from several feet away, you can usally take your time trying to spot a trap. You can overlook a tripwire or a pressure plate several times without activating them if you're not moving forward, after all. Disarming a trap, on the other hand, is usually a one-shot deal.




Ok, yes, I agree as far as Search is concerned, but I take issue with equating Search with Find Traps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Actually, there is no 'Find Traps' skill anymore.  Search is used for that, with the proviso that only Rogues can use the Search skill to find traps with a DC of over 20, magical traps, etc.


----------



## Leif

Then I stand corrected!  duhhh me!!

Sheesh, maybe I'd better stick to parchesi?


----------



## Leif

*my bad, felas!*

I should have known my limitations.  Every observation that each of you made about my mistakes in that round was absolutely correct, and I apologize.  Maybe we'd better just wait for Scott?


----------



## xedr

Darius would be happy to be one of the ones in front to be in on the action. 

To the extent possible, when naming ourselves we want to follow Iggy's lead and cultivate an image of public service, i.e., "To Protect and Serve" type of stuff. The "Clue Crew"? :\ I can't think of anything appropriate that I like.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Then I stand corrected!  duhhh me!!
> 
> Sheesh, maybe I'd better stick to parchesi?




I think not, I lost my ass last time I played parchesi!


----------



## Leif

I've been keeping very quiet in the game, so as not to commit any errors like my previous ones, and I've also been studying up on the rules more.  I should be comfortable taking a larger role in gameplay again soon.  

Scott, if you examine the Lost and Found Asses Department anytime soon, I think you'll find that your parchesi casualty is not nearly as deeply buried as mine!


----------



## xedr

"Rules schmules - I thought the point of calling it a homebrew game was so that we could make it up as we go along", says Darius, rolling 1d13+pi to see if he can find his paddle.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Darius, I'll take that as a vote of confidence.


----------



## xedr

I should be cautious here, as I understand that Scotley is a real wizard with the rules, but come on, it's a game. I remember that the original edition used to emphasize that the "rules" were just guidelines and the point was to have fun with it. Of course, a couple of our games got kind of lopsided when we strayed too far from the guidelines, but that was fun too. (And besides, if the official rules keep changing, I'll never get them figured out anyway.)


----------



## Scotley

Okay folks, who'd like some experience points this morning? For your first 'encounter' you each will receive 900 experience points. Enjoy!

Oh, and while I am a rules wizard, I'm only 2nd level.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay folks, who'd like some experience points this morning? For your first 'encounter' you each will receive 900 experience points. Enjoy!
> 
> Oh, and while I am a rules wizard, I'm only 2nd level.



 Whew!  I'm releived that I don't have to worry about you dropping a fireball in my lap yet! hehehe


----------



## Maeglin

*Team Leaders*

Okay, guys, in the spirit of democracy, let's make this a vote...

I personally like the idea of having a leader in the team. I think it's important that we all contribute ideas, make plans, present alternatives and make suggestions,but its probably good to have someone make the final decision.  Being Constables we have the  roleplaying opportunity to have a chain of command that makes sense IC.

Some people, on the other hand,  may not like the idea.

The DM's suggested we have 2 leaders. This sounds good to me.

So let's vote,( perhaps the DM's can tally the votes.)

1) Do you want to elect leaders for the team? Yes or No

2) if it is decided to elect leaders,who would you nominate?


For myself, I vote as follows:

1)Yes, let's have leaders.
2)I nominate Darius and Alarion. I think they've been coming up with some good ideas, though I think everyone is doing a great job so far..

In the end, it is a cooperative roleplaying experience, so I am confident our appointed leaders will be open to suggestions and hearing everyone's opinion.

BTW Darius and Alarion: Are you guys up for this?   

Suggestions? Comments? Alternatives? Shut up, Maeglin? 


Maeglin


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sounds good to me.  SoulFetter's been a leader in his tribe, but he's out of his element here (both in the city and in 'Human' culture) so he's willing to take a back seat.  I trust Darius and Alarion to look out for the best interests of the party as well as the city, so my vote goes to them as well.

However, he is _Chaotic_ Good, so SoulFetter's likely to take his own road if he feels strongly about something.


----------



## xedr

There do seem to be times when everybody seems to be waiting for somebody else to be decisive and initiate an action (e.g, chasing after Teddy or pausing to inventory the crime scene). A designated leader (or leaders) might move things along nicely in those situations, so I guess I'm in favor of the idea. 

Of course, the point of role-playing is to have the freedom to do what you want, so none of the elected leaders will get (or expect) unquestioning obedience. With that in mind, Darius is willing to presume some authority and assign tasks. Conversely, Darius would probably feel more at home in the role of semi-intelligent hired muscle carrying out tasks assigned by somebody else.

I'm not sure I'm ready to vote for anybody yet since we haven't been playing all that long yet. Alarion is a great candidate, but Rahvin's character would seem to be the best prepared to lead.


----------



## Leif

Hey!  Y'all need to just calm down!  We've got a good party going here, let's not mess it up.  If you have any kind of an "election" for a leader, that's exactly what you'll be doing because somebody's feelings will be hurt and somebody will be absolutely sure that they could do a better job.  So JUST DROP IT, ok?  You are ALL Constables, which means that you are ALL leaders!  Everyone should feel free to show as much initiative as the situation calls for, but you should all also remember that all the rest of you are Constables too, so everyone is due the same amount of respect, from other citizens, and from each other.  (Just not from Iggy! hehe)


----------



## Helfdan

I agree wholeheartedly with Lief.  It doesn't seem to me that a group such as this needs a recognized leader (that would be more appropriate if we were a military unit of some sort.)

As for Alarion's POV, he sees himself more as a protector than a leader.  Of course, given his bold, impulsive nature, he may need you all to rein him in, or he is liable to, for example,  crawl by himself into giant rat warrens


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> I agree wholeheartedly with Lief.  It doesn't seem to me that a group such as this needs a recognized leader (that would be more appropriate if we were a military unit of some sort.)




It's L-E-I-F, dude!  Sorry, pet peeve of mine


----------



## Maeglin

Okey, dokey, then...

We seem to be making good progress anyway, so we'll keep going the way we have so far...


The game IS turning out fine, so far, I think   

I, for one, am having lots of fun...


Maeglin


----------



## Scotley

I'm having fun too, and we haven't even killed anyone yet!


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> It's L-E-I-F, dude!  Sorry, pet peeve of mine



the sad part is, I knew how to spell it.... it was a typo...


----------



## Scotley

He's a little more forgiving of typo's and spelling in general. He has to be to DM with me. ;-)


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> the sad part is, I knew how to spell it.... it was a typo...





Sorry, dude, I didn't mean to break it off in ya!     I'm having an extraordinarily stressful day, today.  And I thought I wouldn't have days like this after I left private law practice!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> He's a little more forgiving of typo's and spelling in general. He has to be to DM with me. ;-)




I have a new policy of being forgiving to players.  (Within reason, of course!)
But, YOU better watch your butt!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, that's actually something of a relief.  I've only been in one game where a player character was any sort of 'official' leader of the party and it worked (been in a few where it HASN'T worked, though).  At first glance this seems like a group that might pull it off, but we really don't know each other very well yet.

I personally think everything's going _great_!  I haven't had the time I'd like to immerse myself in the game, and I'm having a little trouble really developing SoulFetter's personality - so I guess he's the 'strong silent' type for now.  I like all the characters as they're being played - we seem to have a great group with a nice combined skill set.


----------



## Lou

*Fenris out of pocket?*

I haven't seen a post for Jonas for a while.  Did I see something about Fenris being out of town without network access for two weeks?


----------



## Leif

*Fenris*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a post for Jonas for a while.  Did I see something about Fenris being out of town without network access for two weeks?




Scott and I heard from Fenris very recently.  He's been having connection issues of some sort, yes.


----------



## jkason

Hey, guys. I forgot to mention that I'm on vacation this week. I'm out of town, with sporadic internet access, until next Tuesday. Given how active this game is, I probably won't have time to keep up properly during that time, so feel free to NPC Moru as needed to keep things running smoothly.

thanks,

jason


----------



## Helfdan

IIRC, Rahvin had stated his intention to see the crime scene and talk to the victim's wife, as well as go through his papers


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> Hey, guys. I forgot to mention that I'm on vacation this week. I'm out of town, with sporadic internet access, until next Tuesday. Given how active this game is, I probably won't have time to keep up properly during that time, so feel free to NPC Moru as needed to keep things running smoothly.
> thanks,
> jason




Thanks, Jason!  I'll take as good care of Moru as I do my own wizards!     Have a great trip!


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> IIRC, Rahvin had stated his intention to see the crime scene and talk to the victim's wife, as well as go through his papers




Yes, and it was a good intention!  Maybe you should nudge the slackers in that direction?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> Thanks, Jason!  I'll take as good care of Moru and I do my own wizards!     Have a great trip!




Did Moru just volunteer to privately interview every girl at Bloom's?


----------



## Leif

You just can't get past Bloom's can ya, Lou?  One wonders why that is....hmmmm....


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> You just can't get past Bloom's can ya, Lou?  One wonders why that is....hmmmm....




I'm not the one who wrote up a florist as a gentlemen's club.  Now who could that be?   Scotley!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> I'm not the one who wrote up a florist as a gentlemen's club.  Now who could that be?




Ummmm....Scotty?


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> Yes, and it was a good intention!  Maybe you should nudge the slackers in that direction?





Aye, aye, Cap'n!!  Nudging as we speak!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Ummmm....Scotty?




Hey! I envisioned a sort of rose petals on silk sheets kind of place, somebody else added the darker elements!


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey! I envisioned a sort of rose petals on silk sheets kind of place, somebody else added the darker elements!





....   Oh, oh...  this campaign seems to be turning into Silk Stalkings...


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, is there a DM spell called "Recognize Italics"??? Seems I need one!


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm back from what turned out to be a ludicrously complicated and unpleasant moving experience, and I'm getting caught up on the IC list.  I did not expect to be off line for nearly as long as I was, and I apologize for my absence- while cursing at Earthlink and Verizon.  I should have a post out for Thea later tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hello, all!

I am on vacation in sunny Florida this week!  I have excellent internet access, but my mind is likely to be on things other than posting much of the time.  I'll try to keep up and to post at least once a day, but I beg your indulgence if I should forget.

Mike


----------



## Fenris

Leif and Scotley,
I did have one reamining question for you two from character creation. I made a purchase that may be questionable. I bought a helath plan for Bruno as well as myself. I just wanted to double check with both of you that it was acceptable.

Fenris


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Leif and Scotley,
> I did have one remaining question for you two from character creation. I made a purchase that may be questionable. I bought a helath plan for Bruno as well as myself. I just wanted to double check with both of you that it was acceptable.  -Fenris



Yes, indeed, I noticed that you had done that.  Being a dog lover myself, it made perfect sense to me.  Your "vet," will most likely not be a priest of Barcarus.  However, a L//N druid who serves Barcarus would do just as well, wouldn't he?


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed, I noticed that you had done that.  Being a dog lover myself, it made perfect sense to me.  Your "vet," will most likely not be a priest of Barcarus.  However, a L//N druid who serves Barcarus would do just as well, wouldn't he?




He would. Just wanted to check.


----------



## Leif

*Dog Loving DMs*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> He would. Just wanted to check.



Hehehe, you'll have to ask Scotley sometime about Bear, his former dog who was our "campaign mascot" and a genuine "party animal!"


----------



## Helfdan

a couple of comments:

Good to know the DMs like dogs (as do I in RL)...  as Alarion was planning to purchase one in the near future (if he lives to collect his next paycheck), and using his handle animal skill to train it...    



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> He would seem to be quite environmentally conscious, one might almost say a nature lover.




Do you guys think this may be a hint?


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> a couple of comments:
> Good to know the DMs like dogs (as do I in RL)...  as Alarion was planning to purchase one in the near future (if he lives to collect his next paycheck), and using his handle animal skill to train it...
> Do you guys think this may be a hint?



Yeah, that's a good idea.  Wow, you'll have the only Lauralie Summerhome K9 unit before long!

Hint?  Now why would we leave such an obvious, juicy hint as that just lying around?  We want to fellows to WORK for your hints!


----------



## Fenris

Helfdan said:
			
		

> a couple of comments:
> 
> Good to know the DMs like dogs (as do I in RL)...  as Alarion was planning to purchase one in the near future (if he lives to collect his next paycheck), and using his handle animal skill to train it...




Get a female and we can open our own kennel! 

Leif and Scotley,
FYI, I will be out of town from Thursday to Sunday, feel free to NPC Jonas during that time.

Fenris


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> Get a female and we can open our own kennel!
> 
> Leif and Scotley,
> FYI, I will be out of town from Thursday to Sunday, feel free to NPC Jonas during that time.
> 
> Fenris




Thanks for the heads up. Have a safe trip. I'll be making a little trip tomorrow and returning late Wednesday, but I expect to have a chance to post tomorrow and Leif will keep things humming along in my absence. Ah the joy of teamwork! I think I'll get a co-player for my next character. Perhaps a character with a split personality--anybody ever play a Paladin/Dread Necromancer before?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I played a multiple personality Ranger/Assassin once.  I think that's what finally sent Todd over the edge . . .


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I played a multiple personality Ranger/Assassin once.  I think that's what finally sent Todd over the edge . . .



Oh!  So THAT'S what did it!  hehehe


----------



## jkason

Hey guys. I'm back and trying to get caught up. Of course, this thread's had about four times the activity of any other PbP I'm in, so it's taking awhile. Anyone up to summarizing what's happened in the last couple pages?

jason


----------



## Scotley

Okay gang, my trip turned out to be a frustrating one and I did not have the expected internet access, so I'm playing catch-up today. If there are any checks or questions we haven't answered please give us a litte note of reminder so we can deal with them and let's move forward. Several clues have been revealed this morning and last night.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Reasons I went over the Edge*

The comment being made that i have been driven over the edge I offer the following reasons why such may have occured:

Players getting out a calculator to figure the area of effect for a fireball or to calculate just how much weight a brige should stand.

Individuals playing the only fighters in the party yet seem to spend their time running around for the perfect attack leaving the magicusers and thiefs to stand toe to toe with big bad ugly creatures.
Individuals who play gnome who use the gnomish nose as a subsitute for the male member.

Evil players who make frozen adult beverages with which to distract the dm.

DM who create havoc among player characters and cause a major crises in the local thieves guild with just a simple blueberry doughnut.

Players characters who stage a mock assissination of one another that dam near ignites a civil war when the kingdom is already at war.

Players waiting till the DM takes a sip of wine then making a comment about what their character is going to do which causes the dm to choke and stain the old fashion dm screnes with red wine.

Having a player character in a group who consistley rolls that magic 00 or 01...causing the dm to ban the use of a particular set of dice ( I still think they were loaded)

But perhaps one of the best excues is playing d and d with certain individuals for over 20 years who grew up to be two lawyers and two mental health professionals.


----------



## Scotley




----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

>




So Scotley, which on that list are you taking credit for?



I think I'm involved wtih 7 and 8, definitely 1 and 9.  I may have heard about 5.  The doughnut sounds strangely familiar.

I think 4 was self-inflicted.  Frozen?

J. Alexander may have been over the edge before we got to him.  He's the DM who gave a character of mine a magic scimitar that could hit anything, but had no pluses, so only a 20 ever hit....

Who in blazes was 3???


----------



## Scotley

I think one was a group effort. I might have made a blender or two full of killer attack daiquiris from hell. I was the DM for #5, but I give all credit for that to the players who were being sneaky with each other. Six was Leif's idea, seven, eight and nine involved me. Hey those dice were magic not loaded!


----------



## Leif

*Arguellos's nose*

Arguellos would be highly offended by your elvish insults about his nose.  Anyway, his nose is too big for that kind of abuse.


----------



## Leif

*Andrew Dresden*

Just a tip for any constables who receive unwanted attention when they are trying to be sneaky:  If someone recognizes you, just deny that you are a constable.  She wasn't trying to draw unnecessary attention to you Andrew, and it wasn't said loudly for anyone else to even hear.


----------



## Scotley

More importantly, if you want to be incognito, you should let the DM's know you are concealing your Bronze badge and your truncheon, which are recognized all over Lauralie Summerhome as the symbols of your office.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> More importantly, if you want to be incognito, you should let the DM's know you are concealing your Bronze badge and your truncheon, which are recognized all over Lauralie Summerhome as the symbols of your office.



Shucking the official, Lauralie Summerhome issue constable's Surcoat couldn't hurt, either.


----------



## Leif

*Moru Sen*

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I read the player's handbook, Moru can cast extra spells each day because of  his 17 intelligence, and this is not reflected on your character sheet posted here.  That will get you a bonus spell for spell levels 1, 2, and 3, and with your specialization bonus that gives you the following spells each day:

Cantrips: 4 + specialization bonus (1 conjuration spell) (I have no idea why high intelligence doesn't give additional 0 level spells!) = 5 total spells
First:      3 + spec. bonus (1 conj. spell) + intelligence bonus (1 known spell) = 5 total spells
Second:  2 + spec. bonus (1 conj. spell) + intelligence bonus (1 known spell) = 4 total spells
Third:     1 + spec. bonus (1 conj. spell) + intellignece bonus (1 known spell) = 3 total spells

You won't get a bonus 4th level spell unless your intelligence goes to 18.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I read the player's handbook, Moru can cast extra spells each day because of  his 17 intelligence, and this is not reflected on your character sheet posted here.  That will get you a bonus spell for spell levels 1, 2, and 3, and with your specialization bonus that gives you the following spells each day:
> 
> Cantrips: 4 + specialization bonus (1 conjuration spell) (I have no idea why high intelligence doesn't give additional 0 level spells!) = 5 total spells
> First:      3 + spec. bonus (1 conj. spell) + intelligence bonus (1 known spell) = 5 total spells
> Second:  2 + spec. bonus (1 conj. spell) + intelligence bonus (1 known spell) = 4 total spells
> Third:     1 + spec. bonus (1 conj. spell) + intellignece bonus (1 known spell) = 3 total spells
> 
> You won't get a bonus 4th level spell unless your intelligence goes to 18.




D'oh! I knew I'd miss something. I was so busy focusing on how specialization works (this is my first time playing a wizard), I totally missed my ability bonus. I'll fix this shortly. Thanks for catching it. 

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> D'oh! I knew I'd miss something. I was so busy focusing on how specialization works (this is my first time playing a wizard), I totally missed my ability bonus. I'll fix this shortly. Thanks for catching it.  jason



You don't EVEN know how lucky you are that I caught it, dude!


----------



## Leif

Scotty and I had floated the idea, some time ago, of having some LCA t-shirts printed up.  Our idea was to make them look similar to t-shirts sold at colleges, with the dominant design being the Official Seal of the LCA, which should have a magic circle and a pentacle worked into the seal fairly prominently, and maybe a few other key symbols of note, like wands, staves, and spellbooks, perhaps a school motto in greek or something.  Would there, perhaps, be any interest from anyone in this idea?  If not, then I'll try to stop thinking about it, but, if there is interest, then hopefully some industrious and talented person can do something about it will make this idea happen someday.


----------



## Leif

*Maeglin/Eloy*

BTW, sorry to hear about your daughter.  I hope that she is doing much better now.  Family responsibilities like that obviously take precedence over any gaming activities, so no apology was even necessary.  Thanks for letting us know what was going on, though.


----------



## Leif

*Another note about the 13th Ward and the Dammit Wall*

Using the 13th Ward to get around the Dammit Wall was one of the first ideas of the criminal element of Lauralie Summerhome after the construction of the Dammit Wall.  The idea led quite quickly to the abandonment of certain lines of the Understreet, and the installation of barricades and traps in other areas.  Getting inside the Dammit Wall is pretty easy using the understreets, and, in fact, it's pretty easy to just walk in there above ground, too.  The real trick, above ground or below ground, is GETTING BACK OUT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Maeglin

Leif said:
			
		

> BTW, sorry to hear about your daughter.  I hope that she is doing much better now.  Family responsibilities like that obviously take precedence over any gaming activities, so no apology was even necessary.  Thanks for letting us know what was going on, though.




Thanks... she's got a middle ear infection, but we just started her on antibiotics.. she's a little better. Hopefully she'll be better by tomorrow... 

Eloy/Maeglin


----------



## Leif

*Quiche, anyone?*

By the way, the donut referred to in post 318 was not blueberry at all.

IT WAS A JELLY DONUT!      (and nothing bad that happened in that entire game was my fault!  I was merely a pawn in that game, reacting as best I knew how to circumstances beyond my control.  It just _happened_ that more than a few of those circumstances were intentionally caused by my supposed "friends" who were the other pcs!  Apparently they were deriving major yuks from making my life a nightmare.   Poor Mowgli was, I believe, even more lost than I was.....  But all I can say for sure is that he was, and still is, taller.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I thought Mattie and the crew resided in the basement!  Aren't the upper room for rent?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I thought Mattie and the crew resided in the basement!  Aren't the upper room for rent?



So they are!  It's been fixed, thanks.


----------



## Leif

*A Word to the Wise*

While the Realm of Silvertree and the city of Lauralie Summerhome do not have an actual Bill of Rights as such, constables in Lauralie Summerhome are advised that they are expected to respect the private property rights of everyone.  Not just citizens, but everyone.  So, for example, jumping up from a meal at the Polished Staff to go prowling around through rooms of the inn without even saying a word to Mattie about what you are doing, or why, is not a good way to build up brownie points with the citizenry.  Luckily, Mattie is your friend, so minor indiscretions like this can be overlooked.  This time.  You are all on notice from now on.


----------



## xedr

Look, I know this is just a game, but I think it's always a bad idea to pay in full ahead of time. Where's the incentive for the other guy to produce results?  He's already gotten paid and has no positive motivation to do a prompt and efficient job. (OK, so perhaps there is some negative motivation in the threat of bodily harm or imprisonment, but what if the guy just skips town?)  

Henceforth, Darius will not agree to pay more than half the agreed price up front, with the rest payable on receipt, and will say his mind to any characters who just fork over the cash.  You have been warned 

P.S. - I'll bet this Wally character leaves us hanging the first time we take our eyes off of him. Darius will wager 100gp that Wally will try escaping before we finish dealing with the giant. Any takers?


----------



## jkason

xedr said:
			
		

> Look, I know this is just a game, but I think it's always a bad idea to pay in full ahead of time. Where's the incentive for the other guy to produce results?  He's already gotten paid and has no positive motivation to do a prompt and efficient job. (OK, so perhaps there is some negative motivation in the threat of bodily harm or imprisonment, but what if the guy just skips town?)
> 
> Henceforth, Darius will not agree to pay more than half the agreed price up front, with the rest payable on receipt, and will say his mind to any characters who just fork over the cash.  You have been warned




If he'd been asking for a princely sum, I probably would have had Moru hesitate. But since 15gp doesn't strike me as a bank-breaking sum, I figured my careless conjurer probably wouldn't see it as worth the negotiating. Of course, his impatience has caused him problems in the past, so I'm not about to claim he made a good choice, just an in-character one. 

jason


----------



## Leif

YAYYY!!  I just heard that we all get to buy ANOTHER new edition of DND next year! Lucky, lucky us!!

SARCASM?  What Sarcasm?


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, when the first quarter Wizards catalogue came out and there were no D&D books in it, I knew they were gearing up for a new edition. I was hoping they would at least wait until next year's GenCon and give us one more year of the current books. Oh well, maybe their online offerings will be worth it. The news is of course all over the front page of the site if anyone is interested. The site is moving pretty slow so I expect there is a lot of debate about this going on this morning.


----------



## Leif

Well, THIS game will stay with 3.5 until further notice, I hope?  Even later on, we could add in any changes piecemeal, if there are even any changes worth having.  Does my co-DM agree?


----------



## Scotley

We won't have access to all three core books for at least 11 months. I wouldn't even consider a change until I've reviewed all of them, so for now I'm thinking 3.5 will live on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Ya know, there's nothing that says we HAVE to give in to blatant consumer driven economics and move to the new stuff!  It's not like we play in a wasteland of material.  In fact, weren't many of the limitations on race/class etc. for this game instituted because there are ALREADY too many choices?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Ya know, there's nothing that says we HAVE to give in to blatant consumer driven economics and move to the new stuff!  It's not like we play in a wasteland of material.  In fact, weren't many of the limitations on race/class etc. for this game instituted because there are ALREADY too many choices?



Actually, the race/class limitations of this game were the result of the DMs' view of our world (and our (or my?) relatively low tolerance for excess bs)

But, I'm all for keeping 3.5 practically forever, or at least until my books fall apart.  It'll take an Act of Congress to keep Scott from buying the new books, however, and if there's anything even remotely cool in them, you can bet he'll be telling us about it non-stop.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain




----------



## Scotley

Hey, what can I say you know me too well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*In Defense of Scotley*

Give Scotley a break guys...without new books and such for his birthday, chirstmas,father's day etc  he would be stuck with such things as ties or lord forbid the ever poplase lawn tool which the wife would expect him to use


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Give Scotley a break guys...without new books and such for his birthday, chirstmas,father's day etc  he would be stuck with such things as ties or lord forbid the ever poplase lawn tool which the wife would expect him to use



Hey!  That's a thought!  Whattaya say, Mowgli?  I'll get him a shovel and a rake if you'll chip in with an axe and a wheelbarrow.  hehehehehe


----------



## Scotley

Go for it. I can think of an interesting use for an axe, a wheelbarrow and a shovel--in that order.   

The rake I'll have to think about.


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> Go for it. I can think of an interesting use for an axe, a wheelbarrow and a shovel--in that order.
> 
> The rake I'll have to think about.





Sir, I like the way you think.  The rake should be used before the axe, and again after the shovel


----------



## pathfinderq1

Generally the rake gets used after the shovel, as raking the freshly turned earth helps flatten it back out, and helps the grass seed set up- thus making it harder to tell that something has been buried there.  Not that I know anything about such matters...


----------



## Scotley

Lime is good for making grass grow too. It has other benefits in this situation as well...


----------



## Helfdan

Excuse me for interrupting this fascinating diatribe on unorthodox uses of garden tools, but...  

Is military gear allowed in the thirteenth ward??  In the spirit of making preparations, and all...


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Excuse me for interrupting this fascinating diatribe on unorthodox uses of garden tools, but...
> Is military gear allowed in the thirteenth ward??  In the spirit of making preparations, and all...



I believe there to be a statement on the wiki about this (there should be, anyway), that says that anything further underground than the Understreets (which will include all of the 13th) is considered to be outside Lauralie Summerhome for "weapon-toting" purposes.  I seem to remember the phrase "break out the two-handers" being used by Scotley in this context....   So-o-o-o-o-o-o, the Short Answer to your question is YES!

 Oh, and THANK YOU for interrupting the dissertation on gardening implements!


----------



## Fenris

You amateurs, use sod! Seed takes too long. And you need to use the rake to spread the excess soil back into the other parts of the lawn evenly. Depending upon how large an object you bury, you have a equal size displacement of soil. Can't have a tell-tale mound now can we.


----------



## Leif

Are we playing DND, or discussing landscaping? SHEEESH!


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> Go for it. I can think of an interesting use for an axe, a wheelbarrow and a shovel--in that order.
> 
> The rake I'll have to think about.




Scotley is clearly talking about cutting firewood, moving the cut wood, and then shovelling ashes from a fireplace....  

You could use the rake to spread the ashes out as fertilizer in your garden.   

What other uses could Scotley have *possibly  * been contemplating?

BTW, how was the Elvis anniversary party?  I hear that it's been HOT in Memphis.  Houston has been having minor flooding from tropical depression Erin.


----------



## Leif

*Ok That's It!!*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Scotley is clearly talking about cutting firewood, moving the cut wood, and then shovelling ashes from a fireplace....
> You could use the rake to spread the ashes out as fertilizer in your garden.
> What other uses could Scotley have *possibly  * been contemplating?
> BTW, how was the Elvis anniversary party?  I hear that it's been HOT in Memphis.  Houston has been having minor flooding from tropical depression Erin.



THAT'S ENOUGH ABOUT TOOLS!!! (And Weather?  Who honestly talks about the weather??)  I thought we were seriously playing DND here.  Give me a small break already!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> THAT'S ENOUGH ABOUT TOOLS!!! (And Weather?  Who honestly talks about the weather??)  I thought we were seriously playing DND here.  Give me a small break already!




Somebody remind me, who started this tool thing anyway?    

Elvis week was the biggest since he died. New record crowds. Fortunately, I don't live or work near Graceland. I won't tell you how ridiculously hot it is here lest we annoy my fellow DM.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Somebody remind me, who started this tool thing anyway?
> 
> Elvis week was the biggest since he died. New record crowds. Fortunately, I don't live or work near Graceland. I won't tell you how ridiculously hot it is here lest we annoy my fellow DM.




Ok, ok,  ok, I started it.  But it's DEAD now, isn't it?  (Much llike Elvis, might I add!  That joke died naked on the toilet, too.)   Anyway, I think my "spell" is over for the moment.  Sorry guys.   :\   

And, I doubt if it's any hotter in Memphis than it is in Jonesboro.


----------



## Leif

*Question for Jonas*

In general, how similar are Urban Rangers to regular Rangers?   (I'm going to study your character sheet more.  Duhh)  The old rule about no more than 3 rangers working together in a group has been done away with, hasn't it?


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> In general, how similar are Urban Rangers to regular Rangers?   (I'm going to study your character sheet more.  Duhh)  The old rule about no more than 3 rangers working together in a group has been done away with, hasn't it?





As of 2nd ed I believe. So no restrictions on rangers that I know of.

The big differnece is that instead of being a hunter/tracker, the urban ranger is more of a detective. He uses clues and leads from people rather than tracks or trail signs to pursue his prey.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> As of 2nd ed I believe. So no restrictions on rangers that I know of.
> The big differnece is that instead of being a hunter/tracker, the urban ranger is more of a detective. He uses clues and leads from people rather than tracks or trail signs to pursue his prey.



Cool.  Hey, we haven't let you guys get healed up from the previous combats yet, have we?  No, wait!  We did.  I remember now.  Rahvin's character sheet, at least, does not reflect the healing.  But everyone should be at full strength now.  You'll need it, trust me!

I could be wrong about the healing, I guess.  Scotley?


----------



## Lou

*armor in the city*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  The arms/armor issue was dicussed in some detail early on.  Check the wiki, there may be some information there somewhere.  In general, the "deal" is that you can't be fully armed just walking around the city.  The exception is for those who either have just arrived in Lauralie Summerhome or those who are on their way out of the city, because such people can't reasonably be expected to remove armor and carry it with them.  Also, there has been a ruling that anything further underground than the Understreets is considered to be outside the city limits of Lauralie Summerhome, and this includes almost all of the 13th Ward.  So, since your destination is ostensibly outside the city, you think, you should be okay this time.  You may, however, be questioned by the occasional constable, but surely you know how to deal with that?




I moved this here to more fully discuss this issue.

Are there gates outside the city in all wards on the outer wall?  If so, then I guess full armor in an outer ward is not likely to attract any more attention than a station wagon loaded up for a vacation trip.  

What about gates on inner walls?  The map shows a wall between the 14th and the 12th.

If we are identified as constables, we are going to look like a SWAT team....


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Are there gates outside the city in all wards on the outer wall?  If so, then I guess full armor in an outer ward is not likely to attract any more attention than a station wagon loaded up for a vacation trip.
> What about gates on inner walls?  The map shows a wall between the 14th and the 12th.
> If we are identified as constables, we are going to look like a SWAT team....



We haven't specifcally said that there are gates in each outer Ward, but I can't think of a reason why there would not be gates in all of them.  The problem with your assumption about armor in an outer Ward, or at least one of the problems, is that most of those traveling into/out of the city will be traveling only down the main streets on the shortest path to the gate.  Constables will recognize most of the residents of their Wards, so a stranger moving down an interior street far from a gate, even in an outside Ward, is likely to draw attention from any constable who sees him.  And I don't understand your question about interior gates.  YES, there are gates in those walls!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> We haven't specifcally said that there are gates in each outer Ward, but I can't think of a reason why there would not be gates in all of them.  The problem with your assumption about armor in an outer Ward, or at least one of the problems, is that most of those traveling into/out of the city will be traveling only down the main streets on the shortest path to the gate.  Constables will recognize most of the residents of their Wards, so a stranger moving down an interior street far from a gate, even in an outside Ward, is likely to draw attention from any constable who sees him.  And I don't understand your question about interior gates.  YES, there are gates in those walls!




There may not a gate if outside the wall is just marshland....

I'm not really worried about being spotted by constables.  Raul can always walk in front of the group in his surcoat and holy symbol, acting as an escort for the group, with Wally in the center of the group looking like a convict or someone else being escorted under guard.

Are the inner gates manned?  Will we have to "check in" to pass fully armored?

Distance issue:  The scale on the big map gives a distance of 2-3 miles from The Polished Staff to the Goblin Market....  It could be farther, depending on where the inner gates are and if we choose a particular gate.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> There may not a gate if outside the wall is just marshland....
> I'm not really worried about being spotted by constables.  Raul can always walk in front of the group in his surcoat and holy symbol, acting as an escort for the group, with Wally in the center of the group looking like a convict or someone else being escorted under guard.
> Are the inner gates manned?  Will we have to "check in" to pass fully armored?
> Distance issue:  The scale on the big map gives a distance of 2-3 miles from The Polished Staff to the Goblin Market....  It could be farther, depending on where the inner gates are and if we choose a particular gate.



OOC:  The founders of Lauralie Summerhome were smart enough not to build their city in or next to a swamp.  (Boy, Lou, I'm relieved that you decided against becoming a civil engineer! hehehe)

Still OOC:  The only Wards that have gates that are manned during the daytime are the 6th and  the 11th, so you won't have to check in or anything unless you cross the 11th on the way, which would not be advisable.  (Constables of the 11th will not be too thrilled by an armed party crossing their Ward, disturbing the genteel sensibilities of their well-heeled citizens.  And they will probably not take kindly to Wally in any event, so I wouldn't cross the 11th if I was you.)  You'd better plan on it taking the better part of an hour to walk to your destination.  A display of your bronze badges should be enough to pacify the curiosity of any constables that you run into along the way, unless you venture into the 12th, which would be another extraordinarily bad idea.  (It's not on the way, but, just for future reference, taking a prisoner across the 6th Ward would be another horrible idea.)


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  The founders of Lauralie Summerhome were smart enough not to build their city in or next to a swamp.  (Boy, Lou, I'm relieved that you decided against becoming a civil engineer! hehehe)




Marsh, swamp, slough, whatever.  I was referring to the wall on the "water" side of the 5th Ward.  The description says that it's too marshy to be a harbor.  Are there public gates to the marshland?


----------



## Scotley

Hey that swamp in the 5th is in fact home to a large number of the hobgoblins in the city.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Marsh, swamp, slough, whatever.  I was referring to the wall on the "water" side of the 5th Ward.  The description says that it's too marshy to be a harbor.  Are there public gates to the marshland?




Gee, you don't know do you?  Are you leaving your mission now to go and check it out?


----------



## Leif

*Gates in Lauralie Summerhome*

The reason why we (I) are (am) giving you so much flack about the gates, Lou, is that we haven't specifically decided how many gates there actually are, or where they are.  Hope that satisfies you for the moment.  What is pretty clear is that every Ward that is on the edge of Lauralie Summerhome is probably going to have at least one, and probably more than one, way to get in and out of the city.  Any hopes that were originally entertained about Lauralie Summerome being militarily defensible have been totally drowned in the sprawl of the city and overwhelmed by the proliferation of gates, at least a few of which aren't much more than breaches in the wall.  The former vision of the integrity of the walls of Lauralie Summerhome proved to be a vain fantasy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

ENWorld use question:

How does one eliminate the word 'Spoiler' from the 'sblock' posts and replace it with another?


----------



## Leif

*sblock without "spoiler"*

just put [s b l o c k = your own personal message, without the spaces in the s.b. thingy(close brackets)]the hidden message[/sblock]

Here, let me show you what it looks like, with "example" written where I have "your own personal message" in the directions above:

[sblock=example]like this [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=For Leif]Thanks, Dude[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Leif]Thanks, Dude[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli] My Pleasure, big guy![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

Sorry to see you go, J.  Andrew will be sorely missed!


----------



## Scotley

Alright, the rope is secured to the column. Soulfetter is going first with Wally next. Who next and so on. 

I need a marching order for 5' and 10' wide passages and we still need to know light sources. Once you complete the climb you can individually tell us if you plan to get out a weapon.


----------



## Scotley

Take care Todd, we'll be here if you get an opportunity to return.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> Alright, the rope is secured to the column. Soulfetter is going first with Wally next. Who next and so on.
> 
> I need a marching order for 5' and 10' wide passages and we still need to know light sources. Once you complete the climb you can individually tell us if you plan to get out a weapon.




Didn't we do this once....  I can't find it.  Let me sugget that we create a section of the wiki of standard marching orders.  We can refer to it here or deviate by noting here.

Based on Alarion's suggestion, we are currently looking at:

Trip down the rope:
Soulfetter
Wally
Alarion
Darius
Bruno
Jonas
Rahvin
Thea
Moru
Raul



10'
Alarion Darius
Wally Bruno
Rahvin Jonas
Thea Moru
Soulfetter Raul

5'
Alarion
Wally
Darius
Bruno
Jonas
Rahvin
Thea
Moru
Soulfetter
Raul

We still need a standard spread defensive formation in open areas.


----------



## Helfdan

sounds good to me, Lou


----------



## xedr

I like Louis's suggestions. Let's do it. Unless otherwise noted, Darius plans to keep a sunrod in his left hand and his sword in its sheath.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Trip down the rope:
> Soulfetter,Wally,Alarion,Darius,(Dog),Jonas,Rahvin,Thea,Moru,Raul



The "(dog)" has a name!  He is BRUNO.  Sheesh, dogs are people to!


----------



## Leif

*Down the Spooky Hole*

Soulfetter,
So... going down? 

For All,
In the order suggested by Raul, I presume? We need to hear what actions are taken by the last two or three to descend, and in what state you're leaving the "well".  Also, what actions are the first three down (excluding Wally) taking to secure Wally and the area?  Anything special, or are you going to just trust us?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> The "(dog)" has a name!  He is BRUNO.  Sheesh, dogs are people to!




In character, he may be Bruno, but out of character, he's the dog!

We've already had too much discussion about Moru's weasel, Retbi, so let's not extend this discussion there.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> Soulfetter,
> So... going down?
> 
> For All,
> In the order suggested by Raul, I presume? We need to hear what actions are taken by the last two or three to descend, and in what state you're leaving the "well".  Also, what actions are the first three down (excluding Wally) taking to secure Wally and the area?  Anything special, or are you going to just trust us?




Seems to me that unless the DMs want to do this some particular way, we should 1) lower Soulfetter and Wally to the correct tunnel.  2) Lower Alarion and Darius as quickly as possible after that to secure the area in the tunnel, so Soulfetter is not attacked from behind while helping others descend.  3) Lower the rest of the party until Raul is alone at the top.  4) Then Raul will climb down the rope to the tunnel, with a safety rope held by Soulfetter, in case Raul slips.

The DMs can always interrupt.


----------



## Helfdan

Lou said:
			
		

> Seems to me that unless the DMs want to do this some particular way, we should 1) lower Soulfetter and Wally to the correct tunnel.  2) Lower Alarion and Darius as quickly as possible after that to secure the area in the tunnel, so Soulfetter is not attacked from behind while helping others descend.  3) Lower the rest of the party until Raul is alone at the top.  4) Then Raul will climb down the rope to the tunnel, with a safety rope held by Soulfetter, in case Raul slips.




once again, sounds like a plan


----------



## Leif

*Just a Plan?*

ooc:  Ok, you have a plan, but we already knew that.  We're waiting for some action now.

ooc:  And just btw, Retbi wasn't necessarily the "weasel" that was being discussed before!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> ooc:  Ok, you have a plan, but we already knew that.  We're waiting for some action now.




So Mowgli, get Soulfetter moving so we can get the DMs moving Wally down the hole!


----------



## Fenris

Lou said:
			
		

> In character, he may be Bruno, but out of character, he's the dog!
> 
> We've already had too much discussion about Moru's weasel, Retbi, so let's not extend this discussion there.





Keep it up half-elf and Bruno may start to think your leg looks mighty purty.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Keep it up half-elf and Bruno may start to think your leg looks mighty purty.



Or he might think that it looks way too dry!


----------



## Leif

*Sheesh!*

I just spent almost the whole day helping a co-worker with a legal problem she's having, because she said that our Assistant Manager told her to come see me about it.  Then I found out that the Asst. Manager told her to get with me OUTSIDE OF WORKING HOURS, and to make arrangements to pay me for it, too.  I guess the Asst Mgr thinks that she is doing me a favor, letting me earn some extra money.   Of course, that will mean extra taxes too.  Maybe I'll see if there's any way for me to get credit for taking the case _pro bono_.  It is nice to have a chance to keep my "legal chops" in prime flesh-tearing status!  Or, better yet, this extra money could quickly be converted into new DND books, since I'll be needing a whole new set (4e)  before long, anyway, thanks to our wonderful, never-satisfied-with-just-good-enough benefactors at Wizards.


----------



## Lou

*Hey Scotty....*

Having mixed up search and spot, my mushroom results are wrong.  My 17 should be a 14, so Raul would have found fewer mushrooms across the board.  *Sigh* And most of my results rolls were max.  Do you want me to reroll or do you want to tell me what Raul found and I'll edit that entry.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Having mixed up search and spot, my mushroom results are wrong.  My 17 should be a 14, so Raul would have found fewer mushrooms across the board.  *Sigh* And most of my results rolls were max.  Do you want me to reroll or do you want to tell me what Raul found and I'll edit that entry.



Let's not lose too much sleep over the mushrooms, ok?  You can do the re-roll yourself.  We appreciate you being so forthright about the slip.  (Heaven knows, I've made my share in this game, too!)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Let's not lose too much sleep over the mushrooms, ok?  You can do the re-roll yourself.  We appreciate you being so forthright about the slip.  (Heaven knows, I've made my share in this game, too!)




I thought DM's were infallible? Well, except for spelling of course.   

What's with you guys and invisible castle? We've been plotting a little combat encounter, but if you can't roll to hit any better than you can do on spot checks it could be a TPK.


----------



## Lou

*Raul's mushroom search fixed*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Let's not lose too much sleep over the mushrooms, ok?  You can do the re-roll yourself.  We appreciate you being so forthright about the slip.  (Heaven knows, I've made my share in this game, too!)




I fixed the mushroom search results.  Raul ended up with 10 gray, 2 yellow, and 1 blue, instead of 16 gray, 1 pink, and 1 yellow.

Based on the rolls, maybe I just need to put mushrooms in the roll description to get high rolls from Invisible Castle!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> I fixed the mushroom search results.  Raul ended up with 10 gray, 2 yellow, and 1 blue, instead of 16 gray, 1 pink, and 1 yellow.
> Based on the rolls, maybe I just need to put mushrooms in the roll description to get high rolls from Invisible Castle!



Just make "mushroom" your parenthetical tagline to the description of what the roll is for? 

Scotty is infallible.  I, however, am neither quite so skilled nor quite so lucky.  Bummer, eh?  Sometimes it just stinks to be mortal! 

And...

*Jkason* - Just give us both a dungeoneering roll (regarding mushrooms, that is) and a nature roll, how about that?


----------



## Scotley

I'm beginning to see what Iggy made you all part of the 'special squad' and was all too willing to loan you to another ward. I can picture squad as beat cops standing on the side walk twirling your truncheons while in the background masked men are prying the shoes off horses, taking musical instruments off the seats of parked wagons, climbing down fire escapes with scrying devices, and running out of wine-sellers with their pockets stuffed with stolen silver pieces.    

Sorry, I suppose a DM should not revel so in the characters poor luck with the dice. Sometimes such images just pop into my head. I'll try to do better, or at least confine such images to the DM's wiki.


----------



## Helfdan

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!   The sad thing is that you're right!      
Hopefully Rahvin will redeem us...


----------



## Maeglin

Huh?!?!

You're counting on me?

I couldn't even hit a stirge stuck to my own body...  


Maeglin


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll be in internet wasteland until sometime Sunday, feel free to take care of my characters until then!


----------



## Scotley

I don't expect to post much this weekend either. I guess we'll just put the red dragon we had in the next room on ice until next week.   

We don't seem to be the only ones taking a holiday. Nobody seems to be willing to take an action. Leif and I will keep things going if at a reduced pace if anybody does post.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> I don't expect to post much this weekend either. I guess we'll just put the red dragon we had in the next room on ice until next week.
> We don't seem to be the only ones taking a holiday. Nobody seems to be willing to take an action. Leif and I will keep things going if at a reduced pace if anybody does post.



OOC: Awww, my Red Dragon will get hypothermia if he stays on that ice all weekend long!  Can't he just eat ONE character??


----------



## Scotley

You know how that Dragon is, give him one character and he'll try to eat them all. 

For those of you asking about Meda, I refer you to the wiki:

http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/Meda

For those reading the sylvanoptera [sblock]The phase 'Make obeisance to Meda' likely refers to a ceremonial gesture frequently made by Medans that involves a bow from the waist while extending cupped hands above the head.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Gruffy the Red Dragon campaign mascot*

He promised me that he'd be satisfied with just one foot from each character!  How about that?  We've got to do our part to support the prosthetics business in Lauralie Summerhome, after all!


----------



## Leif

Feeling stuck?  Scotty gave you guys a great hint a little while back, but no one seemed to act upon it.  (I mean, I thought it was so obvious that I wanted to go and smack him around some!)

Of course you realize that I am putting my "Bad DM status" in dire jeopardy by mentioning this to you...


----------



## Scotley

YeeeHaw! Does this mean the worm has turned and I get to be the Bad Cop er DM to your Good DM for a change? Let me at em!


----------



## Lou

What?  Your black dragon instead of his red dragon?

Hints are sometimes hard to catch when everything is written on the page.  I find that I miss posts, even though I usually reread old posts before reading new posts.  Sometimes there are more new posts than I expect.


----------



## Scotley

It is tough to get all the detail when you can't hear the DM put emphasis on a certain word or phrase or perhaps raise his eyebrows suggestively. Perhaps a map would help. I'll see about getting some thing up shortly.


----------



## Leif

I'm not too sure of my co-DM anymore!  He doesn't seem to be able to tell the difference between wreaths of grain and the female anatomy!  I guess all those years of marriage have finally done the old boy in.


----------



## Scotley

Sad, but true!


----------



## xedr

Darius the ex-attorney is trying to live down to his IQ and let other characters generate some ideas. But I'm sure tempted to see if Retbi can pick a lock or at least tie some rope around the wheel/chain assembly before we give up and start exploring the rest of the dungeon for access to that room.


----------



## Lou

*Ideas...*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Darius the ex-attorney is trying to live down to his IQ and let other characters generate some ideas. But I'm sure tempted to see if Retbi can pick a lock or at least tie some rope around the wheel/chain assembly before we give up and start exploring the rest of the dungeon for access to that room.




Speaking of ideas, when I reread post 604 it dawned on me that Thea should have recognized that the door may not be door...  Isn't a glamour an illusion?

Unless some other character speaks up with a better idea, Raul will continue to search for secret doors.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Speaking of ideas, when I reread post 604 it dawned on me that Thea should have recognized that the door may not be door...  *Isn't a glamour an illusion?*
> Unless some other character speaks up with a better idea, Raul will continue to search for secret doors.



Glamour is also a  magazine, but how does that help you presently?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said (in the other thread):
OOC: Does anybody else miss an old-fashioned 'bend bars/lift gates' roll from 1st edition?   

No way, dude!   I always hated those stupid things!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Maybe you could substitute a simple Strength check, with an assigned DC for bending/breaking/moving etc.?  Or are there already rules in place for that?  Seems like an obvious thing to put in . . .


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Maybe you could substitute a simple Strength check, with an assigned DC for bending/breaking/moving etc.?  Or are there already rules in place for that?  Seems like an obvious thing to put in . . .



ooc:  Gee, now why didn't WE think of that!


----------



## Leif

I'm checking myself into DM Rehab immediately.

My Symptoms:  1. Impatience, 2. Rushing the Characters, 3.  Making Other Characters Feel Neglected.

My Prognosis:  Serious, But Hopeful.

My Prescription:  As Many Chill-Pills As It Takes!

Join me later on the veranda to commiserate and sing "Kum-Ba-Ya."


----------



## Helfdan

Hehehe  just look at it this way:  none of us have complained!  This campaign is a blast, keep up the good work


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Hehehe  just look at it this way:  none of us have complained!  This campaign is a blast, keep up the good work



Awwww, thanks!  You bring a tear to an old curmudgeon's eye!  
  ["Curmudgeon" :  it's not so much the age, it's the CRUSTINESS!]

And, anyway, would you really have complained even if you had reason? :\ 
I think that Scotley and I have a pretty admirable record for dealing with characters belonging to complainers.  At last count, said characters only stood a one-in-four chance of being eternally banished to outer darkness.


----------



## Leif

*Pathfinder/Thea*

[sblock=Quoting Thea]Thea, from IC thread:  "for some reason, I thought there was a chance of hitting allies if I fire into melee- obviously my TT GMs have been house-ruling that and I never bothered to check- live and learn..." [/sblock]
[sblock=for pathfinder]you are, indeed, correct that the rule about firing missiles into melee was as you describe it in 1st Ed DND, possibly even 2d Ed.  I, personally, don't have actual knowledge of the state of that rule in 3.5 Ed., but I have every reason to think that Scotley knows it backwards, forwards, sideways, catty-wompus, and every other which way.  And Scotley assures me that it's just not that way anymore.  I have learned (sometimes the hard way) to just accept his rulings as infallible and go on with life.  I've been much happier for it, too.  Kinda cool to have him around, isn't it?  I basically don't have to know anything about the details and can just kick back and make up cool new tortures for characters. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Guess I needn't have worried about delaying the game if I didn't go ahead and roll that TH/Damage 6 Days ago!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Guess I needn't have worried about delaying the game if I didn't go ahead and roll that TH/Damage 6 Days ago!




I'm going to put up a post today thank you for asking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No problem!  I've caused 'delay of game' so often in my HERO session I figured I could get away with a little poke at a similar situation!  

Besides, I haven't been nearly as 'on the ball' as I usually am about making life difficult for my GMs.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Besides, I haven't been nearly as 'on the ball' as I usually am about making life difficult for my GMs.




OOC:  Yeah, I was about to come over and take your temperature!


----------



## xedr

We're taking a long weekend to visit California starting Thursday (tomorrow). Back on Monday. Darius's paralysis may just be good timing.


----------



## Scotley

Cool, have a good trip. BTW, the original roll for paralysis I made was 12 rounds, so you can figure Darius will be out for 9 more.


----------



## Fenris

xedr said:
			
		

> We're taking a long weekend to visit California starting Thursday (tomorrow). Back on Monday. Darius's paralysis may just be good timing.




Hey, just in time for the rain!   

Where in my great state are you headed?


----------



## xedr

The wife's been wanting to visit Napa Valley to see how it compares to Sonoma. Plus there's a few fancy schmancy restaurants she wants to hit. I think we're doing the bike tour so at least I'll get a little exercise to offset some of the indulging.


----------



## xedr

My butt hurts. I will never again laugh at the sight of padded bike shorts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

SoulFetter gazes in awe and wonderment as time seems to slow, then come to a complete halt.  His arrow is frozen in midair, the webs from his compadre Moru petrified as they fly toward the target.  Each of his friends appears caught in the moment between seconds as they . . . wait . . . for . . . something . . . to . . . happen . . . . . .


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter gazes in awe and wonderment as time seems to slow, then come to a complete halt.  His arrow is frozen in midair, the webs from his compadre Moru petrified as they fly toward the target.  Each of his friends appears caught in the moment between seconds as they . . . wait . . . for . . . something . . . to . . . happen . . . . . .



Fear not, Gentle Urgant!  I have it on unimpeachable authority that a new post from our beloved Scotty shall be forthcoming soon.  He has been waiting for several days for certain of our more lax players to post, but they have not done so.  So I told him this morning to let them eat our dust!  He is, at the moment, busy with work, but he assures me that as soon as he can, he will advance the action.  Thank you all for your undying devotion and longsuffering.  It has not been unnoticed!


----------



## Scotley

Okay gang. Working on the post now...


----------



## Lou

*Rules Question*

If Raul attacks with unarmed strikes, will that subject him to the acid and paralytic action of the cube?  I understand that unarmed strikes are not just with the hands.  It can be elbows, knees, feet, etc.  Can Raul attack the cube with elbows and knees, for example, to avoid direct contact?  Sai attacks are d4; unarmed strikes are d8.


----------



## Scotley

That's a thorny issue where logic and game mechanics clash. Logically, he'd get burned, but mechanics wise the description of the cube does not suggest that attackers or their weapons are damaged by contact with the cube. We could assume that the brief contact of strikes during attacks do not cause harm to the attacking Monk. I'll have to consult with my co-DM before we make a final ruling.


----------



## Leif

*Raul v. The Cube*

Okay, I have an email enroute to Scotty on this subject even as I type this line.  We may need to swap emails a time or three before we get it all hashed out, but rest assured, we are working toward that goal.


----------



## Scotley

Has anyone heard from Maeglin aka Rahvin lately? Doesn't look like he's been on for nearly two weeks.


----------



## Helfdan

Scotley said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from Maeglin aka Rahvin lately? Doesn't look like he's been on for nearly two weeks.



I'll send him an email


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> I'll send him an email



I was under the (perhaps mistaken) impression that you and he were buds in RL. I mean, come on. Puerto Rico can't be THAT big, can it? hehehe j/k


----------



## Helfdan

You are right on both counts, sir...  but I havent reached him on the phone in a coupla days


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> You are right on both counts, sir...  but I havent reached him on the phone in a coupla days



Wow!  That's a FIRST!  (about my double correctamundoness, that is.)  Anyway, I hope everything's ok with him and his.  I trust that his little one recovered from the prior illness ok?


----------



## Leif

*Rahvin LIVES!*

Heard from Rahvin today.  He is, indeed, doing just fine.  But he is having a little difficulty finidng sufficient free time to post right now.  He will also be going on vacation shortly.  When he returns, Rahvin will, in all probability, have a miraculous recovery from the ailment that is afflicting him right now.


----------



## Scotley

I'll be taking a little fall break to visit the beach next week. Leif has lots of good stuff planed for my absence, so I don't expect I'll be missed. I look forward to seeing what you've been up to upon my return. Have fun!


----------



## xedr

You mean Lief's in charge????? Oh no!  We're doomed!


----------



## Leif

*Heh*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> You mean Leif's in charge????? Oh no!  We're doomed!



Not everybody's doomed, just YOU Darius! (Note the absence of the "OOC" designator!)


----------



## xedr

*Troubles with viewing files*

I had troubles accessing the threads after the outage yesterday, but after I explicitly logged out of enworld and logged back in, everything started working perfectly again. I was able to view the latest map without any issues.


----------



## Leif

xedr said:
			
		

> I had troubles accessing the threads after the outage yesterday, but after I explicitly logged out of enworld and logged back in, everything started working perfectly again. I was able to view the latest map without any issues.



Welllll, Bully for you!!  I, on the other hand, just tried what you suggested, and all attachments that I try to view are still 404'ed.


----------



## Leif

As of right now, 6:03 pm Thursday, October 11, 207, it is still not possible to view attachments to posts on ENWorld, at least not the maps in our thread, at least.  This is very disturbing, in particular because you guys are gonna need a map as soon as that door opens, and I have one drawn up just especially for that.     So, hopefully, these "ISSUES" will be resolved soon and we can continue the game.  For now, though, looks like we're still on hold for a bit.  Sorry.


----------



## xedr

I've recently learned about a new service called yousendit.com - you upload your files and specify the emails of the people you want to receive it. They click on the link and download the file. Pretty simple, really, though not as simple as just emailing the file to begin with...


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> As of right now, 6:03 pm Thursday, October 11, 207, it is still not possible to view attachments to posts on ENWorld, at least not the maps in our thread, at least.  This is very disturbing, in particular because you guys are gonna need a map as soon as that door opens, and I have one drawn up just especially for that.     So, hopefully, these "ISSUES" will be resolved soon and we can continue the game.  For now, though, looks like we're still on hold for a bit.  Sorry.




Bro, why don't you just could create a map page on the wiki and post the maps there.  That would also provide a historical record.


----------



## Leif

*Duh*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Bro, why don't you just could create a map page on the wiki and post the maps there.  That would also provide a historical record.



Now, why didn't I think of that?  I've been wanting to use the wiki more, anyway.  Ok, it's under construction.  But everyone will be able to move their own characters pretty much at will, so we'll have to be on our honor not to move out of turn.  But I think we can do that, can't we?


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the Heads Up Pathfinder.  Enjoy the festivities and we'll see you next week.  Hopefully, we'll be back up to full speed by then?


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'll be here, except for today from noonish on- I just might not have time to post anything until sometime tomorrow afternoon.  I'm not actually in the wedding party, but my wife is and I have to help wrangle some of the out-of -town guests....


----------



## Leif

I sure hope Rahvin can come back and play with us soon!     Scotley, too, for that matter!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sorry for the absence, guys!  I was in Chicago for a conference, and thought I'd have more time to post than I did.  Instead, I stayed out way to late every night, ate too much GREAT food (Chicago is _all_ about some good food), and drank too much.

We got in about 12:30 Saturday morning, and I spent all day yesterday recovering.

Leif, SoulFetter's right where I like him - in the middle of the area so he can get to whatever happens as quickly as possible (plus, in this small area, he feels less confined there).


----------



## Leif

*Whatchyall Think?*

OOC:  Scotley and I present for your consideration an Idea:

Would it be desirable for us to try to recruit a cleric/healer to join your group?  While we, as your loveable and loving DMs, weild Unquestioned Supreme Power (ahem!), we nevertheless recognize that our power will be for naught if our players desert us.  Therefore, we wanted to solicit comments and opinions from you about this idea before we even think about taking any action on said idea.  Now, as to timing, it will, of course, be impossible (probably) for us to insert a new character into the group while you are in the ding-dang dungeon.  And we are absolutely NOT trying to rush your present exploration.  This idea is just being told to you well before any action could possibly occur on the idea, so that everyone will feel free to voice (that is, 'type' --  AHEM) any opinions that any of you may have about it, and we may all discuss pros and cons with no pressure of any kind.  NOTE:  I also put such a request on the Players Wiki, but there is virtually no chance that anyone will see that until an announcement/request is placed on ENWorld, so no worries, you can still use your veto power.

Thoughts, Gripes, Wishes, Hopes, Dreams????


----------



## Helfdan

No objections, yer honner!!


----------



## Lou

I think that it's a wonderful idea!  Every party should have a cleric or healer of some kind.   

With a party this large, there's room for two or three!


----------



## Scotley

Hi gang. I'm back, sort of. I should be caught up enough for regular posting tomorrow.


----------



## xedr

*Improving the posting method?*

I hesitate to mess with established customs... well, actually, no I don't. I think with a party our size, it's tough to see what everybody's doing and how it all fits together. How would everybody feel about a "current move" page on the wiki? It would list the characters in initiative order (or marching order) and everybody would edit the page to specify their actions for the round. Once everybody has contributed, the DM's would post the actions to the story thread and sweep the page clean for the next move. The only problem I can foresee is if two people try to edit the page at the same time, in which case one of them gets an error message and has to re-enter his move, but at our pace I don't think this will be a big issue. Thoughts? Too radical a change for a game-in-progress? Maybe a second party could run around Lauralie as a test case...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I can see advantages both ways.  I personally favor not messing with the current established method, but I'm loving the game and will bow to the will of the majority (and our beloved DMs, of course).


----------



## Lou

We could have a tentative move page on the wiki for each character where the DMs can look for standard moves in different situations.  It could be private or public, as the DMs and characters want.

Probably easier and faster to just post tentative, alternative moves in an sblock after each post.  Then if the game can be moved forward by the DMs, each character's move is already posted.

[Example]

Raul maintains the rear guard.

[sblock=next normal move]So long as the party is moving forward, Raul will maintain his rear guard, occasionally looking behind, left and right as the party moves forward, picking his nose as he looks backwards with his face away from the othres.[/sblock]
[/Example]

If the party is moving forward or opening a door, why wait for each character to post if the action is whether the muscle in the front can open the door?  If you want to change a tentative move, you can post the change.

Everyone has to roll initiative for combat to start, spot checks, etc., but many moves are just moves.

Another idea is just to enforce a one move a RT day and you post for your character if you want to do something other than move with the group.  You can post tentative moves in sblocks so if you cannot post one day, the DMs know what your character is doing, or you could post on the wiki.....


----------



## Leif

*Yeah, But It Just Ain't That Simple, Sometimes*

example:  The Rear Guard often goes unnoticed and neglected.  The reason is simple -- the party will not often be attacked from behind.  Having a standard, fallback action cover this, and just assuming that its being done, is not realistic.  If you forget to check, and state that you're checking, the law of averages says that sooner or later, you're going to pay for it.  So I'm against that idea for this reason.  You must tell us what you are doing, every time you do it.  Period.  The only exception to this rule that I can think of is dealing with bodily functions.  But you could also tell us about that, if you feel compelled to do so.

And we're not going to enforce a one move per RT day, either.  There will be times when the unexpected crisis arises and must be dealt with in each of our lives.  I'm not willing to penalize someone, even just for one move, for having a life.  And conversely, there will be times, doubtless this will eventually happen even for us, when everyone is on the same page, and we can complete two or even three moves apiece.  Well, let's keep hope alive, anyway.  No, let's just keep it the way it is now, ok?


----------



## Scotley

We will also strive not to belabor pointless wandering. You'll note that we didn't bother with giving you a map of the 13th until you got into encounter areas. We could have spent weeks with each turn and stair, but just focused on the interesting bits. This will be the norm. It may mean that occasionally you'll have a hint that something is about to happen because the DM's are posting maps. However, I think that will only add to the excitement. I am in favor of you putting alternate actions in stat blocks to keep the game moving when your action could be superseded by another. We do plan to continue to move the action forward when somebody has not posted for a couple of days if we have actions for the vast majority of the characters. My unofficial rule is to go ahead when only one or two characters haven't posted after 48 hours. Subject to my own sometimes hectic schedule. I would of course like to see posts daily or even a couple of times a day when the actions is really moving.


----------



## Leif

*Speaking Of...*

Speaking of Keeping the Action Going, is anyone going to do anything else in the current room?  Are there more interesting things here to investigate further?  If so, please speak up!  Your DMs wait with baited breath to advance the gripping tale of Krado Lyman and his Heroic Rescue by the Eminently Valiant Constables of the 14th Ward!


----------



## xedr

Leif - that's not a problem - not knowing if the arrow is effective is what I expected. I just don't want to hit Alarion. 

Guys - Let's finish with this place and get back to the mission! The elemental is unlikely to stray far from his pool.


----------



## Leif

Excellent idea!


----------



## Leif

*Oyez!  Oyez!*

All those having business with these honorable Dungeon Masters, draw near and ye shall be heard!

FYI:  Scotley and I will be heading off to the lake this weekend.  I'll be leaving tomorrow after work, but Scotley should still be in full-player-torture mode until  sometime Saturday morning.  We'll both be returning on Sunday evening, but we may not get a chance to post until Monday.  If you have any gripes because of this absence, you can take them up with SoulFetter/Mowgli -- it's all his fault!

In the meantime, my recommendation is that you continue posting in the OOC thread  while we're gone, in order to discuss the situation among yourselves.  Use this time to devise some cunning plan for what your next move(s) will be and how your investigation will proceed that will totally knock our socks off when we come back.  And Moru, let Retbi have a snack now and then!

We might even get a chance to post now and then while we're gone, but you probably shouldn't count on it.


----------



## Leif

*OOC:  yep, it's me again*

I was just reading way too much of the deal on here about what may or may not be coming for 4E.  Scotley and I said that we plan to continue this game in 3.5E as long as we still have interested players.  But, even more than that, the article here about what they have in mind to do to characters just sounds criminal to me!  Perhaps someone should sit these brainiacs down, smack them around a bt, and tell them:

HEY!!!  IF IT AIN'T BROKE, DON'T FIX IT!!!


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, this 4e thing is hard to judge from the bits and pieces we are getting. I'm trying to keep an open mind until the new books are in my hot little hands, but its tough. One day I hate it and the next I love it. I'm still having great fun with 3.5e for now. That's all that matters to me. So post while I'm in a good mood. ;-)


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, this 4e thing is hard to judge from the bits and pieces we are getting.




A agree.  But it looks to me that 4e is not D&D as we knew it in the 1980s in most respects.  My reading of the snippets is that the powers that be think that other games have better ideas and should be copied, replacing D&D ideas with others' ideas.

You guys have to see this:  4E sellout character

It gets better!  Click through the link to YouTube and watch the official video.... 

[bad French accent]
"D&D will remain the same!  It will remain the same!"
[/bad French accent]


----------



## Lou

xedr said:
			
		

> Guys - Let's finish with this place and get back to the mission! The elemental is unlikely to stray far from his pool.




Raul is waiting for Jonas and Bruno to finish up with Bruno's discovery....


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Raul is waiting for Jonas and Bruno to finish up with Bruno's discovery....



Yeah, me, too!  I've been waiting for Jonas to post for awhile now!  He last said that he was checking out the boxes, so I thought that he'd surely check back quickly to see what he found.  Could be he's been ill, kidnapped, or otherwise detained.  See, this is just what you were talking about with your posting time limits, and also why I'm still not sure that's such a good idea.  

[DM hint] Somebody else could check out the boxes in the meantime, and we could move on with Jonas and Bruno tagging silently along.........


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Since SoulFetter's about as useless as  on a boar otherwise (in this room - I'm pleased with his combat performance so far!), he'll check out the boxes/crates so we can get moving again.


----------



## Leif

*oops, too late*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Since SoulFetter's about as useless as  on a boar otherwise (in this room - I'm pleased with his combat performance so far!), he'll check out the boxes/crates so we can get moving again.



Well, I guess you should have posted this in the IC thread.  Darius beat you to it over there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, he'd already posted over there by the time I read this one (I usually read the OOC posts first).  When I checked out the in game post, I recognized . . .


----------



## Leif

Not to worry.  I predict a swift end to your andro-orcine breast syndrome.  (Or whatever the correct  zoological term for your condition might be...)


----------



## jkason

I've been rolling Retbi's Know checks separately, but I was wondering: since he gets those skills by being a familiar, and he and Moru have an empathic link, could Retbi use his Knowledge checks with the Aid Another option in the future instead of as separate checks? Just a thought.

jason


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> I've been rolling Retbi's Know checks separately, but I was wondering: since he gets those skills by being a familiar, and he and Moru have an empathic link, could Retbi use his Knowledge checks with the Aid Another option in the future instead of as separate checks? Just a thought.
> jason



This is officially what we call around these h'year parts a "SCOTTY QUESTION," so I'll let him deal with it as he sees fit.  (Besides, it makes my brain hurt!)


----------



## Scotley

Having a crazy day, but I'll get an answer out tomorrow at the latest.

Things got a little less crazy. Okay, I would in fact feel a little more comfortable with Retbi doing 'aid another' rather than making the full check himself in many cases. Especially for things like craft, communication based skills like diplomacy or forgery, which logically can't be done by an animal without the ability to speak or use complex tools. In the case of knowledge skills his Int. modifier makes the lower 'aid another' DC look pretty good. So the short answer is 'yes'.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, me, too!  I've been waiting for Jonas to post for awhile now!  He last said that he was checking out the boxes, so I thought that he'd surely check back quickly to see what he found.  Could be he's been ill, kidnapped, or otherwise detained.  See, this is just what you were talking about with your posting time limits, and also why I'm still not sure that's such a good idea.
> 
> [DM hint] Somebody else could check out the boxes in the meantime, and we could move on with Jonas and Bruno tagging silently along.........




Sorry Leif and Scotley. I got caught up ina a vortex of midterms. i had to write and grade 5 midterm exams and two practical exams within two weeks. But the last exam is tomorrow, so I be better.


----------



## Scotley

Now come on, you can't let a little thing like earning a degree get in the way of our game. You really must work on your priorities.   

Seriously, I understand all too well. Good luck with your exams.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Sorry Leif and Scotley. I got caught up ina a vortex of midterms. i had to write and grade 5 midterm exams and two practical exams within two weeks. But the last exam is tomorrow, so I be better.



No sweat!  Hope it's all going well.  Hey, ummm, I've been taking some liberties with Bruno's "personality."  I certainly didn't mean to step on any paws by doing so.  Just let me know if I was wrong, okay?


----------



## Fenris

Scotley said:
			
		

> Now come on, you can't let a little thing like earning a degree get in the way of our game. You really must work on your priorities.
> 
> Seriously, I understand all too well. Good luck with your exams.




No, no. I already have the Ph.D. I am now _giving_ the exams      Which is harder in some ways than taking them.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> No, no. I already have the Ph.D. I am now _giving_ the exams      Which is harder in some ways than taking them.




Oh so your dodging the game to worry about somebody else's degree. That's even worse!


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> No, no. I already have the Ph.D. I am now _giving_ the exams      Which is harder in some ways than taking them.



Coolness!  

*Fenris:*  What's your Ph.D. in, if I may ask?

*NOTE TO ALL:*  I am highly gratified by the fact that over the past 24-36 hours we have had 100% participation in this game!  Bravo, one and all!!!


----------



## Leif

*Edu-ma-cated DnDers*

You know, I wonder whether all groups at enWorld are as well-educated as this group?  We've got, let's see, at least 3 Ph.D.s, at least 3 J.D.s, at least one who falls into both groups, and who knows what other alphabet soup we've got?


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Coolness!
> 
> *Fenris:*  What's your Ph.D. in, if I may ask?




Plant Molecular Genetics


----------



## Helfdan

Fenris said:
			
		

> Plant Molecular Genetics




Man...  a REAL scientist!   I'm an MD....   one in every group...


----------



## Fenris

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Man...  a REAL scientist!   I'm an MD....   one in every group...




Then here's a wicked flashback for you. Several of the classes I am teaching.......Human Anatomy!


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Plant Molecular Genetics



Sheesh!  I never even knew there was such a thing.     Personally, I think I'll stick with law.  Simple pleasures for simple minds and all that.    But heyyy, you're probably very well qualified to create a new strain of medicinal herb, aren't you?


----------



## Leif

*Laurlie Summerhome Cottage for Overeducated Retirees*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> Man...  a REAL scientist!   I'm an MD....   one in every group...



So that's 3 Ph.D.s, 3 J.D.s, 1 M.D. ..... going once, going twice, do I hear any others from the peanut gallery?

paging Doctor Alarion, paging Doctor Alarion...


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> So that's 3 Ph.D.s, 3 J.D.s, 1 M.D. ..... going once, going twice, do I hear any others from the peanut gallery?
> 
> paging Doctor Alarion, paging Doctor Alarion...




Hey, I better go back to school. I just have a BA and an MS. Of course I'm working on my post-doc from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Sheesh!  I never even knew there was such a thing.     Personally, I think I'll stick with law.  Simple pleasures for simple minds and all that.    But heyyy, you're probably very well qualified to create a new strain of medicinal herb, aren't you?




We actually had one gal come out of the same lab, go on to UC Berkeley law school. Got her JD as well after her Ph.D. She's now a very successful bio-tech patent law attorney.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:
			
		

> We actually had one gal come out of the same lab, go on to UC Berkeley law school. Got her JD as well after her Ph.D. She's now a very successful bio-tech patent law attorney.




Hmmm, I think I know somebody like that...


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey, I better go back to school. I just have a BA and an MS. Of course I'm working on my post-doc from the school of hard knocks.




Stop while you're ahead or still have a head or something.....  

Lou
overeducated PhD/JD patent attorney


----------



## Leif

*Quoting from IC Thread:*

"Raul turns and looks rearward for anything behind the group before following the rest onward.
__________________
Lou"

ooc:  Ain't that just like a da***ed lawyer!  Looking for a reward before the job is even halfway finished!    

Oh, ok, reaRward!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm off to the lake to help dad and Gary winterize the trailer, camper, and boats.  I should be home and checking in again tomorrow afternoon/evening.  Take care of SoulFetter for me, please.


----------



## Scotley

You would leave just as the Vampire was sneaking up behind you from the corridoor to the north. I guess maybe Leif and I will have to change our plans now. sigh.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, now I'm gone for sure.  I'll be out until fairly late this evening.  Hope I don't miss the fight - but then SoulFetter's so far behind this round he may have missed it even were I here playing him.

Use him as you wish today - just don't kill him, please


----------



## Leif

*Moru Sen*

jkason: Scotley told me that there was some kind of message in the post by Moru that I was supposed to run my cursor over to see.  When I went back to the post, though, there was absolutely nothing there.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Leif, or anybody else that remembers--I was about to figure experience points for the Crawlers and I couldn't remember if we gave experience points for the Gelatinous Cubes. Did we or did we not?


----------



## Leif

*No*

Nope, xp was not awarded for the g. cubes, yet!


----------



## Scotley

Okay, gang please award yourselves 850 experience points each for the recent encounters with cubes, crawlers, elemental, and various doors and floors. We've just posted an opportunity for you to earn some more...if you survive.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, gang please award yourselves 850 experience points each for the recent encounters with cubes, crawlers, elemental, and various doors and floors. We've just posted an opportunity for you to earn some more...if you survive.




And I thought you might just skip this posting to see if anyone survives....


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> And I thought you might just skip this posting to see if anyone survives....



Nahh, we prefer for characters to face their doom with full stomachs.  That way, it's more satisfying for the DMs when they soil themselves!!


----------



## Leif

just checking something.   Yep, it works.


----------



## Helfdan

I am sorry to inform you all that I will be in Argentina, and away from consistent internet access, from nov 9 to nov 19.  I will try to log on, but i do not know how often I will be able to, as I will not be in Buenos Aires.


----------



## Leif

*Alarion*

Thanks for letting us know.  So you won't even be able to finish this fight, then?  Scratch that idea, hehe, you just singlehandedly finished it!


----------



## Helfdan

LOL  If we get our butts in gear, maybe we can finish it by friday at noon


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:
			
		

> LOL  If we get our butts in gear, maybe we can finish it by friday at noon



I guess that will depend on how tough Scotley made the lizard.  I know that he does prefer gristly (and grisly and grizzly) reptiles!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sorry about that guys - I guess I lost track of which round it was and thought SoulFetter had already acted.


----------



## Scotley

After tonight I'll be out of touch until sometime Sunday. Expect me to post again on Monday. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Leif

Well, Fenris, you posted too soon.  Now we're all caught up and ready to advance a round, but, unfortunately, I'm not quite totally prepared to do that because Scotley has all the monster hit points, etc.  But I may go ahead and do it, anyway, just because I am DM and I can do that!  

Okay, post is up.  Sorry if I mistreated anyone, or put the wrong words into someone's mouth.  This was, as I think you all know, my first round of combat as an enWorld DM, so I hope that fact allows me a little wiggle room, as far as getting everything perfect goes.


----------



## Leif

*jkason*

Moru, we're going to let you slide this time, casting a spell and holding the rope at the same time.  I'm not absolutely certain that _grease_ has a somatic component, but I just bet it probably does.  In the future, though, you shouldn't count on being able to cast a spell which has somatic components with just one hand free, unless the spell description specifically states otherwise.


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> Moru, we're going to let you slide this time, casting a spell and holding the rope at the same time.  I'm not absolutely certain that _grease_ has a somatic component, but I just bet it probably does.  In the future, though, you shouldn't count on being able to cast a spell which has somatic components with just one hand free, unless the spell description specifically states otherwise.




I was under the impression you only ever had to use one hand. Otherwise, casters would have to sheathe or drop their weapons to cast most spells.

SRD on Components:

"Somatic (S)

A somatic component is a measured and precise movement of the hand. You must have at least one hand free to provide a somatic component."


----------



## Leif

*jkason*

Hokay, I stand corrected.  Thanks.

(And just why does a wizard need to have a weapon drawn, anyway?  Wow, if my wizard can have his morning star drawn {yes, he took the feat for that proficiency, but thanks for asking} while he casts spells with his other hand.......hmmm..... this opens up all kinds of new vistas, doesn't it?)


----------



## Leif

*At the risk of increasing my current embarassment...*

Jonas fired 2 arrows this round.  While I know that you used to get 2 arrows per round routinely, I thought that 3.5 had reduced that to one per round.  Or does Jonas have some feat that allows this of which I am unmindful?  It's of no consequence this time, anyway.

HURRY BACK, SCOTLEY!!!


----------



## Scotley

I'm back. And without looking at Jonas, I presume he took the Archer bonus feat tree for Rangers and thus, gets two shots. He could have gone the Two-weapon route and just feat for an extra shot. Next level he'll get an extra shot anyway, since his base attack bonus will have reached 6 thus qualifying him for iterative attacks--assuming he sticks with a fighter type class. I have to agree with jkason, only one hand is required. I might have given a penalty on a concentration check if he'd been casting under pressure while holding the rope. Divine casters generally need to be holding their divine focus (aka holy symbol) in one hand and can use the other hand to hold a weapon, so I guess their somatic components involve waving the focus about.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have to agree with jkason, only one hand is required. I might have given a penalty on a concentration check if he'd been casting under pressure while holding the rope.



I thought I already agreed with jkason, didn't I?  Oh, well....


----------



## Scotley

I guess I have to agree with you too then. Thanks for keeping things going in my absence. I should be able to colaborate against the players now...I mean, ah, work with you to make the game fun for us...I mean, um, everyone yeah. That's it.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Jonas fired 2 arrows this round.  While I know that you used to get 2 arrows per round routinely, I thought that 3.5 had reduced that to one per round.  Or does Jonas have some feat that allows this of which I am unmindful?  It's of no consequence this time, anyway.
> 
> HURRY BACK, SCOTLEY!!!





Scotley has it right.

Rapid Shot [General]
Prerequisites
Dex 13, Point Blank Shot. 

Benefit
You can get one extra attack per round with a ranged weapon. The attack is at your highest base attack bonus, but each attack you make in that round (the extra one and the normal ones) takes a -2 penalty. You must use the full attack action to use this feat. 

Special
A fighter may select Rapid Shot as one of his fighter bonus feats. 

A 2nd-level ranger who has chosen the archery combat style is treated as having Rapid Shot, even if he does not have the prerequisites for it, but only when he is wearing light or no armor.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Scotley has it right.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  He's already got the bighead something fierce!  Have mercy on the poor fool who has to DM with him?


----------



## Leif

Thea!!  You Wench!!  Now my lizard is going to be walking in circles for a month! 

Where is _Veritgo_ anyway, I looked in PH, Complete Mage and Clomplete Arcane and can't find it to save my life.


----------



## pathfinderq1

It is in PHB II, page 127-128.  Hopefully a successful cast will give our melee types a few good solid swings before it takes off again...


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> It is in PHB II, page 127-128.  Hopefully a successful cast will give our melee types a few good solid swings before it takes off again...



Oh, yeah!!!!  I've got ph2 on my DVD OF HOLDING that Scotley gave me! And, more than that, I've got my own copy, too, now!   

The phantasm lasts for five rounds, so if the lizard fails its save, they should be able to get him easily.


----------



## Leif

*Pathfinder*

I calculate the lizard's save as being 10+2(spell level)+3(Thea's int bonus)=15+  needed to save.  Are there any other modifiers to this roll that I'm missing?  Guess not, since that's what you also calculated in the other thread.  sheesh, it's been a lonnnng day....


----------



## Lou

I've  been waiting for others to post before moving forward with crossing the gap and opening the door.  We need at least two in front of the door. Thea and Raul are good choices as they are lighter than other party members.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> I've  been waiting for others to post before moving forward with crossing the gap and opening the door.  We need at least two in front of the door. Thea and Raul are good choices as they are lighter than other party members.



I thought Thea was already there.  Let's see Thea (1) + Raul (1) = ?????     So, what, exactly is the problem, again? You want the others to acknowledge  what, exactly?  Sorry, I'm only a poor old human Arkansas lawyer today, I can't keep up with the mental acrobatics of a wild, Texas physicist-lawyer!


----------



## Lou

*I thought I replied to this.....*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> I thought Thea was already there.  Let's see Thea (1) + Raul (1) = ?????     So, what, exactly is the problem, again? You want the others to acknowledge  what, exactly?  Sorry, I'm only a poor old human Arkansas lawyer today, I can't keep up with the mental acrobatics of a wild, Texas physicist-lawyer!




I don't want to get too far ahead of the rest of the party in terms of postings.  Others might feel that exploring north is a better choice, since the orcrats came from out of the darkness.  We've also seen how a small group can lose the rest of the party by posting too much.

There are several safety issues, too.  How many will the floor in front of the door support?  If there's something in the room, then how will Thea and Raul get backup across the hole in the floor?

poor old? today? wild?  huh?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

What is the time of day?


----------



## Scotley

It is getting on into evening now by my count. Say 7:30 pm? Does that sound about right to you Leif?


----------



## Leif

*You're asking Speedy what time it is???*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> It is getting on into evening now by my count. Say 7:30 pm? Does that sound about right to you Leif?



uh, yeah, let me check my "game watch":  yep, 7:28:03 pm  As usual, I'm a minute or two behind you.


----------



## Leif

*Interesting Point, for Those Who Care...*

In regard to our previous academic discussions of Monks using open hand attacks against monsters with paralasis touch attacks, etc., I, for one, was relieved to find that this subject has, indeed, been dealt with in the DMG.  Specifically, on page 293, under the heading Energy Drain and Negative Levels, in the third paragraph down it says, "Most energy drain attacks [and by extension paralysis attacks, _et al._] require a successful melee attack roll -- *mere physical contact is not enough.  Monks, for instance, can pound such creatures with their fists without risking their life energy*." [emphasis added.]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

So the rationale is that it's not enough for an energy draining creature to touch a character, they have to touch them with the conscious intent to drain energy.  Makes sense.  Also works the other way - a spellcaster with a touch attack spell prepared has to hit his target with the intent to discharge the spell.  It's not enough for an opponent to touch them when they have the spell prepared, unless it's one specifically designed for such (Fire Shield, e.g.)


----------



## Leif

I'm not sure how applicable the word "conscious" is to a wight, wraith, etc., but, yeah, that's the idea, as I read it.


----------



## Leif

*Pathfinder/Thea   Fenris/Jonas*

P/T:  If Thea is going to go back and search before bedtime, why don't you go ahead and fix your latest post to reflect her gathering up some help and then the search, and leave off the going to sleep stuff for now.  There'll be plenty of time later to post about her hitting the hay.  Sorry to be so picky, but it'll be easier for ME to understand, at least, if you do one thing at a time.  

F/J:  enWorld has been working better for several hours now, and still no promised post from Jonas.


----------



## pathfinderq1

All fixed


----------



## Leif

Yes,  I saw that!  Excellent job with the embellishment, too.  Bravo, Thea!


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> F/J:  enWorld has been working better for several hours now, and still no promised post from Jonas.




I didn't promise nuttin'   

Gimme a break I had to write two exams today!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Mowgli said:
			
		

> So the rationale is that it's not enough for an energy draining creature to touch a character, they have to touch them with the conscious intent to drain energy.  Makes sense.  Also works the other way - a spellcaster with a touch attack spell prepared has to hit his target with the intent to discharge the spell.  It's not enough for an opponent to touch them when they have the spell prepared, unless it's one specifically designed for such (Fire Shield, e.g.)




The remaining logical flaw (other than those that require the 'willing suspension of disbelief' in the first place) is in encounters with creatures who do damage simply because of the composition of their bodies - a creature made of an acidic substance who does damage simply by being in contact with an opponent, for example.

I think if I were DMing a d20 game in which a Monk was being played, I'd consider a house rule that unarmed attacks against such a creature would also do some minimal damage (maybe the minimum it would be possible to roll on the damage dice) to the attacking character until s/he gained the _Ki Strike (Magical)_ enhancement.  At that point, I'd rule that the Ki enhancement also protects the Monk against such incidental damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I've got a sick child, so other than the time we're out to her doctor's appointment I'll be home all day and should be able to keep up with posting pretty well (she'll likely sleep/lay on the couch watching movies or looking at books most of the day).  A rare opportunity caused by an unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## Scotley

That makes pretty good sense. What level does ki strike come into play?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Monks get Ki Strike (Magic) at 4th level.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> I didn't promise nuttin'
> Gimme a break I had to write two exams today!



hehehehe, yeah, been puttin' work off until the last minute again, I see!   

Of course I would NEVER do that, would I???


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> The remaining logical flaw (other than those that require the 'willing suspension of disbelief' in the first place) is in encounters with creatures who do damage simply because of the composition of their bodies - a creature made of an acidic substance who does damage simply by being in contact with an opponent, for example.
> I think if I were DMing a d20 game in which a Monk was being played, I'd consider a house rule that unarmed attacks against such a creature would also do some minimal damage (maybe the minimum it would be possible to roll on the damage dice) to the attacking character until s/he gained the _Ki Strike (Magical)_ enhancement.  At that point, I'd rule that the Ki enhancement also protects the Monk against such incidental damage.



Now, here, you get right back to our gelatinous cube vs. Raul situation.  I still come down on the side of Raul, Scotley, and the Rules, and say that even the composition of the cube doesn't damage the monk unless the cube makes touch attack to try to paralyze the monk.  The "Ki Strike" thing may be a better way to go, that's a good idea.  But, personally, I can't see penalizing a character for using a central feature of his chosen class, like an unarmed strike for a monk.  I guess, technically, though, Raul could (and perhaps should?) have used a WEAPON to attack the cube?  (WHAT A FREAKIN' CONCEPT, DUDE!)


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I've got a sick child, so other than the time we're out to her doctor's appointment I'll be home all day and should be able to keep up with posting pretty well (she'll likely sleep/lay on the couch watching movies or looking at books most of the day).  A rare opportunity caused by an unfortunate occurrence.



Sorry to hear that your li'l' Booger's puny.  Give her a big kiss from Unca Leif.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Monks get Ki Strike (Magic) at 4th level.



Well, then, in that case, this would have produced the exact same result for Raul and the 'Cube as what Scotley and I did with just pure natural talent!  Ok ok ok, it was all Scotty's talent, I was just the "nature boy." haha


----------



## Leif

Sorry, my bad.  Nevermind.


----------



## Lou

*I hate to tell you this....*

But the chain and lock are already gone.  They were removed by Rahvin under Scotley's control in Post#1130.  Dual DM strikes again!


----------



## Leif

Good save, Lou.  it's been fixed.


----------



## Leif

*Experience Award*

For the Big Lizard, the Orc Riders, and the Orc Adept, each Constable is awarded 875 experience points.  Bon Appetit!


----------



## Lou

*Cool....*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> For the Big Lizard, the Orc Riders, and the Orc Adept, each Constable is awarded 875 experience points.  Bon Appetit!




So we are over half-way to 6th level!!


----------



## Scotley

Hey gang, as you may have noticed the subscribed threads feature of EN World is not working. It is very frustrating, but I hope they will have a solution soon.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey gang, as you may have noticed the subscribed threads feature of EN World is not working. It is very frustrating, but I hope they will have a solution soon.



Yeah, it's DRIVING ME CRAZY!!  I thought that they'd have it fixed by early today. :-(


----------



## xedr

*large targets*

I just realized I'm probably rolling incorrectly. We get some sort of to-hit bonus against large targets, don't we? Maybe +2?? Darius is just whiffing away here...


----------



## Leif

xedr said:
			
		

> I just realized I'm probably rolling incorrectly. We get some sort of to-hit bonus against large targets, don't we? Maybe +2?? Darius is just whiffing away here...



WHIFF!  Size is figured into AC not "to hit" so it's already been taken care of for you
WHIFF!  Ogres only have -1 to AC because of size, not -2.

That's 2 strikes, care to go for three?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Out of Town*

I'll be checking in periodically today until about 4:30 local time, then will be off to internet wasteland until Wednesday night.

Y'all have a great Christmas!


----------



## Scotley

*Calling Rahvin/Maeglin...*

Has anyone heard from Maeglin? He hasn't checked in on EN World in just over 2 months. He had reported to us that he was extra busy and I had hoped he would re-appear after the holidays. However, he has not responded to email from us. We have been using him as an NPC for quite some time now in hopes that he would come back. However, we really don't want to continue playing him indefinitely. 

I'm asking for party opinion as to how you would like us to handle this matter. 

Option 1: One more blow from the giant and the matter would be decided. Rahvin would be well and truly dead even on a minimal damage roll. We could let him take one for the team and die a hero's death. 

Option 2: We could continue to let him lurk on the fringes of the party taking a minimal role until you return to the surface and then have him re-assigned to other duties. His background would certainly allow for that. He would have the option to return at a later date that way. 

Option 3: He gets some sort of magical communication recalling him to the surface for alternate duty--perhaps the military has called him back to active duty or something. Anyway, he just departs and we assume makes it safely back to the surface all by himself. 

Option 4: We all willingly suspend our disbelieve and *poof* he is no longer a part of the party. 

Option 5: Once this fight is over or now if everyone decides to retreat, the party immediately returns to the surface to heal up, hire a giant killer or two and returns to finish the rescue another day. Or even decides to report Krado is lost forever and move on to something else. Needless to say that wouldn't be the first choice of the DM's, but we don't decide what the characters will do. Once the current encounter is over, assuming you survive, the party is in fact going to reach the conclusion of this particular plot thread in short order. It would be quite difficult to go back to the surface and return again facing new threats along the way. 

Option 6: Anything my esteemed partner in crime co-DM suggests. 

Options 7+: Anything else you all dream up. 

Anyway, we are open to your votes/suggestions. Please keep in mind that the choices you make now could set a precedent for your own characters if you someday have to take a hiatus from the game. It should be noted that at the very start of the dungeon portion of this adventure J. Alexander withdrew his character with the understanding that he would be welcome to come back in the future. 

Finally, our original group has shrunk by two. The primary divine caster and the Rogue/spy roll are now largely vacant. We have invited someone to join as a cleric at the conclusion of this adventure, but he may or may not be joining us. What preferences do you have with reguard to adding new players/characters to the group once the current adventure is complete?


----------



## Leif

Ditto!  Ahem!  Yeah, that's exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Lou

I like:

Option 5B: Run away!  _"He who turns and runs away, lives to fight another day!"_  This does have the downside of making the Alphas look less than heroic.

Option 7: Some other monsters, preferably weak and with a bone to pick with the giant, but amazingly effective against stone giants, hear the combat and come help kill the giant.  Perhaps some magical sheep who are tired of being enslaved by the giant.  This option could also create more problems for us, too.

Option 8: Anyone?

I dislike Options 1 and 5C.

[sblock=really OOC]I am, of course, fearing the unwritten option 5A, part 2:  Kill off a few PCs as a reminder that you should never follow strange half-orcs into dungeons....
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

So is this option 5C that you like so much a big secret, or what?  And what, praytell, is so wrong with option 1?


----------



## Lou

Option 1 is not so bad for everyone not named Maeglin.  But it does set the precedent of having the DMs kill off PCs when the players are not around.

Option 5: [A] Once this fight is over or * now if everyone decides to retreat**, the party immediately returns to the surface to heal up, hire a giant killer or two and returns to finish the rescue another day. [C] Or even decides to report Krado is lost forever and move on to something else. 

I'm opposed to skipping out on the storyline and starting something new.  It's bad karma for cops to quit doing their job.  There are few things worse than a bad cop.*


----------



## Leif

These are all true observations.  But, it's not so much the DMs killing off a character as it is a player abandoning the whole campaign, and disappearing for MONTHS and MONTHS.

I see your point about the storyline thing.  And also, just giving up on the mission would leave you never knowing what happened to the little booger.  That would irritate me in the extreme!  (But, of course, *I* know what happened to him! hehehe)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*My 2 Coppers*

I have an instinctive dislike of Option 1, for a two reasons - 1) It burns bridges/eliminates future options for GMs as well as for a Player, and 2) It's just not very nice   (I know, I know . . .).

My preferred choice would be option 2 or 3, with the proviso suggested by Lou that some help be forthcoming from the Denizens of the Downbelow (enough to bring the party back to the strength it was when the adventure was designed).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*My 2 Coppers*

I have an instinctive dislike of Option 1, for a two reasons - 1) It burns bridges/eliminates future options for GMs as well as for a Player, and 2) It's just not very nice   (I know, I know . . .).

My preferred choice would be option 2 or 3, with the proviso suggested by Lou that some help be forthcoming from the Denizens of the Downbelow (enough to bring the party back to the strength it was when the adventure was designed).


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I have an instinctive dislike of Option 1, for a two reasons - 1) It burns bridges/eliminates future options for GMs as well as for a Player, and 2) It's just not very nice   (I know, I know . . .).
> My preferred choice would be option 2 or 3, with the proviso suggested by Lou that some help be forthcoming from the Denizens of the Downbelow (enough to bring the party back to the strength it was when the adventure was designed).



OK, OK, I won't insist that we kill him.  SHEESH!  You guys will go to any lengths to spoil my fun, won't you?     There appears to be already a majority calling for mercy on Rahvin's behalf.

But, I have to ask Mowgli:  JUST WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THAT YOU KNOW WHAT STRENGTH LEVEL THE ADVENTURE WAS DESIGNED FOR??  Oh, ye of little faith!!  Your infallible DMs have the situation well in hand, as always.


----------



## xedr

I vote for Option 2, unless the DMs are sick of moving him around, in which case some variation of Option 3 or 5 would be preferred. If we choose option 2, though, I think the character shouldn't get any special favors just because his player is absent from the game.


----------



## Scotley

A quick glance over the orc and lizard fight as well as at Rahvin's current hit points should show you that we play no favorites.     We also gave him some stomach distress to justify his not being a more active member of the party.


----------



## Helfdan

I vote for option 3...  just because the character is interesting and may give you guys some plot hooks in the future.  I couldn't get him on the phone today, but I'd have to agree its unlikely he'll be coming back soon, given the duration of his absense.


----------



## Leif

*How much do DM votes count? hehehehe*

I will also vote for option #3


----------



## Lou

*Option 2?*

With the giant dead, option 2 is looking good, isn't it?

FYI:  I will be out of touch until late Wednesday or some time on Thursday.  But I might answer my email.  Short hunting trip.  Hunting for more work.


----------



## Scotley

Yes, its seems likely that Rahvin will be re-assigned shortly. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Scotley

In case anyone missed it, the "My Subscriptions" feature of EN World was restored on the evening of the 4th. I for one rely on this feature to keep up with my games.


----------



## Leif

*New Monsters in store for Constable Confrontation, and new module*

Scotty,

I feel like I just entered a time-warp back to the old Judges Guild days!  I went to Hastings and bought a new monster book published under the d20 OGL by Sword & Sorcery Studio called Creature Collection II, and I got a module published by Necromancer Games called Demons and Devils!  Demons & Devils has three "relatively short, but very difficult dungeons" designed for characters of Level 9+, so we may have to tone them down a LITTLE bit!  And, of course, we'll have to change them significantly to make them fit in Tara, in the spirit of Lauralie Summerhome, and also just to utterly confuse any of our players who happen to have this product. 

mwahahahaha


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Scotty,
> 
> I feel like I just entered a time-warp back to the old Judges Guild days!  I went to Hastings and bought a new monster book published under the d20 OGL by Sword & Sorcery Studio called Creature Collection II, and I got a module published by Necromancer Games called Demons and Devils!  Demons & Devils has three "relatively short, but very difficult dungeons" designed for characters of Level 9+, so we may have to tone them down a LITTLE bit!  And, of course, we'll have to change them significantly to make them fit in Tara, in the spirit of Lauralie Summerhome, and also just to utterly confuse any of our players who happen to have this product.
> 
> mwahahahaha




Uh, I own all of those products. In fact I wrote those products. Yeah, yeah I _wrote_ 'em. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Lou

Fenris said:
			
		

> Uh, I own all of those products. In fact I wrote those products. Yeah, yeah I _wrote_ 'em. Yeah, that's the ticket.




ROFLAMO!!  Your timing for that was sheer perfection!


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Uh, I own all of those products. In fact I wrote those products. Yeah, yeah I _wrote_ 'em. Yeah, that's the ticket.



Not to worry.  Scotley and I have very little history of using published materials.  Anything that we do use will be altered well-beyond recognition.  Thanks for the information, though!


----------



## Fenris

Lou said:
			
		

> ROFLAMO!!  Your timing for that was sheer perfection!




Thank you, thank you. I'll be signing autographs outside the Orc cave after the show.


----------



## Scotley

Very cool stuff. You know I have a soft spot in my heart for devil worshippers, so maybe we can work it in. I've been curious about the latest retelling of the old Judges Guild classic 'Dark Tower'. That was always one of my favorites and I saw that a new version was coming. The first attempt to update it to 3.0 a few years ago was less than successful, so I hopeful that they have done a better job with it this time around.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Very cool stuff. You know I have a soft spot in my heart for devil worshippers, so maybe we can work it in. I've been curious about the latest retelling of the old Judges Guild classic 'Dark Tower'. That was always one of my favorites and I saw that a new version was coming. The first attempt to update it to 3.0 a few years ago was less than successful, so I hopeful that they have done a better job with it this time around.



Actually, I didn't even think about your penchant for devil-worshippers at the time, but that is quite serendipitous, isn't it?     And my only experience with Dark Tower was reading the title on the list of the Judges Guild products that was on the back of every one of their modules.  I'd be interested to see it, too, because I always really liked the way they wrote adventures.  Most of the time, that is.  There were a couple of their guys who were pretty useless.  Seems like I remember the name Paul Jaquays as always putting out good stuff.  And whoever wrote City State of the Invincible Overlord was a frikkin GENIUS!  Way back in the day, disposable funds for gaming purchases was an issue.  Not so much, now.  Now, more of an issue is clearing my backlog of gaming stuff that I've bought but have yet to read!  I probably shouldn't buy anything else for the next month or two, but.......that just prolly ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Leif

This talk of revival of Judges Guild modules brings to mind the announcment on enWorld that the OGL hadn't been extended to 4th ed.  They'd better get over that, and quick!  Prediction:  if Wizards ends their OGL policy when 4ed. comes out, the entire edition will flop in less than one year.  They'll have an initial surge due mainly to pre-publication orders, like mine, but unless they continue OGL and their support for smaller publishers in the field, I think that what appears at first to be the success of the new edition will, in fact, prove to be merely a flash in the pan.

VIVE LE 3.5!!!!!


----------



## Leif

Fenris, I am really interested to know the code you (and jkason) used in this thread's rogues gallery to make that "text box" or whatever it's called that you use to store a character sheet so that the post looks smaller than it really is, without sblocking aything.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> Fenris, I am really interested to know the code you (and jkason) used in this thread's rogues gallery to make that "text box" or whatever it's called that you use to store a character sheet so that the post looks smaller than it really is, without sblocking aything.





It's [ code ]  and [ /code ] I believe. I used the Living ENWorld character sheet for it which has the code tags already there..




		Code:
	

Like this













and this


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> It's [ code ]  and [ /code ] I believe. I used the Living ENWorld character sheet for it which has the code tags already there..



Yep, that's it alright!  Works like a charm, thanks!


----------



## Leif

Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.

Leif


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif




I think you've got what I've got - been on the couch for 3 days and this is the first time I've felt like even looking, much less posting.  I'll post as I can, but I think it'll be spotty for a few days at least.


----------



## Helfdan

I must apologize...  went to Florida on business, and my laptop power cord died on me   Back now, will catch up.


----------



## Scotley

Welcome back Helfdan, I think some others have been ill. Things have slowed way down. Maybe we can get things moving again.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Welcome back Helfdan, I think some others have been ill. Things have slowed way down. Maybe we can get things moving again.



You "THINK"???  Come here, closer, closer......hawwwwwwk ptui!

Salut to Dr. Alarion!


----------



## Scotley

I was referring to players not my obviously plague ridden counterpart behind the screens. Kindly keep your phlegmatic responses to your self.


----------



## Leif

Oh.  Okay.  *sigh*


----------



## Lou

*cough*  I am assuming, *cough* based on previous DM OOC comments, *cough* that we are near the end of this adventure *sniffle* and preparing to start a new one based on the appearance of the new orc tribe. *cough* That would allow our kindly DMs the chance to spring our "surprise" on us.... *cough*


----------



## Scotley

Be careful with assuming. But yes, you have technically completed the current mission. Now you just have to get him home and report in. That should be easy right.


----------



## Leif

Well, that's not ALL they have to do yet.  They've still got to secure the little bugger from the orcs first.


----------



## Scotley

Hmmm, yes that is just a minor detail. *NOT*


----------



## Leif

As soon as you guys get done with Udzar and the orcs, and get back to the city, your surprise will be waiting for you!


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> As soon as you guys get done with Udzar and the orcs, and get back to the city, your surprise will be waiting for you!





Mmmmmm. I can smell those brownies already.


----------



## Lou

I will be out of town until Monday.  I'll try to post early next week.  Happy Easter!


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm. I can smell those brownies already.





			
				Lou said:
			
		

> I will be out of town until Monday. I'll try to post early next week.




I wouldn't save any brownies for Raul, if I was you guys!


----------



## Leif

*Thanks, Guys!*

I just want to say a very heartfelt, "Thank you," to all of you players for not letting my DMing mistakes cause your withdrawal from the game.  I hope that I am slowly but surely figuring out what in the world I am doing, and that the game will only continue to improve because of that.


----------



## Leif

*Speekee Langwidge?*

Alarion still needs to specify 2 languages that he speaks. (I think, maybe?)
Thea still needs to specify 4 languages that she speaks. (If I'm reading her sheet right.) (Sorry Thea, apparently I was suffering from selective blindness when I looked at your sheet.)

"Kudos!" to Jonas and Moru

We are assuming, for the sake of DM laziness, that most, if not all, of the members of a given nonhuman race speak the same racial language, but we reserve the right to make some tribes speak something funky, just to mess with you.  If you want your character to speak a different human tongue (besides the ancient arcane tongue of Sylvanoptera, which we have already named, and the few odd tongues like the secret Druid language, which are all not generally available to most characters), then please specify "Different Human Language" on your sheet, until we get those details worked out.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Thea's languages are already listed on her sheet, right after the skills section.  FWIW, they are: Common (free); Sylvanoptera, Elven (sylvan), elven (mountain)(all 3 from INT bonus); Draconic, orcish, dwarvish, and goblin (4 ranks in Speak Language).


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:
			
		

> Alarion still needs to specify 2 languages that he speaks. (I think, maybe?)
> .




You are correct, sir!!   I guess he would pick elvish (sylvan) and goblin


----------



## Scotley

For completing the adventure 'Finding Krado' you each should have a total of 17,225 experience points. A brief review of your sheets revealed that most of you have not been keeping track. Please update your sheets and level up. You should also consider how analyze and distribute any treasure you've found. That last is just a suggestion of course. You are also aware that a payday passed while you were away, so there should be 50 gp, less any payroll deductions, awaiting you.


----------



## pathfinderq1

So, now that we're out of the dungeon, it must be time for "brownies", or whatever the surprise actually is.  From the wiki, I'd guess it is cleric-flavored brownies.

On a related note, now that it is leveling-up time, I'm looking for feedback from the team on where to put Thea's level.  I've got a couple of possible choices, and I want to see if anybody has any opinions, since we are a team.

1. simple- add another level of beguiler; minimal new stuff this level, big payoff next level; skill points continue to focus on arcane and social skills.

2. sensible- add a level of rogue, and plan for another rogue level next time as well.  No additional arcane abilities, but lots o' skills- and with Rahvin AWOL, Thea is already the closest we have to a traps/locks person.   Most of her skill points would go to Open/Disable.

3. arcane- add a level of warlock (next level also warlock).  Actually, if I had had access to Complete Arcane initially, I probably would have already put levels here.  Adds a bit of combat use (just a bit), and a useful ability (either See the Unseen for scouting or Beguiling Influence for negotiation).

Also, since level 6 is a feat level, I've got to pick one of those.  If I go with Rogue or Warlock, it will probably be Practiced Spellcaster (Beguiler) to keep her CL useful, but if she levels in Beguiler, it is a bit more open.  I'd kind of like the Investigate feat from the ECS- it seems a perfect fit for her character, but I'm not sure that is an approved choice; possibly one of the social skill feats might be good too.

Anyway- thoughts?


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> So, now that we're out of the dungeon, it must be time for "brownies", or whatever the surprise actually is.  From the wiki, I'd guess it is cleric-flavored brownies.
> On a related note, now that it is leveling-up time, I'm looking for feedback from the team on where to put Thea's level.  I've got a couple of possible choices, and I want to see if anybody has any opinions, since we are a team.
> 1. simple- add another level of beguiler; minimal new stuff this level, big payoff next level; skill points continue to focus on arcane and social skills.
> 2. sensible- add a level of rogue, and plan for another rogue level next time as well.  No additional arcane abilities, but lots o' skills- and with Rahvin AWOL, Thea is already the closest we have to a traps/locks person.   Most of her skill points would go to Open/Disable.
> 3. arcane- add a level of warlock (next level also warlock).  Actually, if I had had access to Complete Arcane initially, I probably would have already put levels here.  Adds a bit of combat use (just a bit), and a useful ability (either See the Unseen for scouting or Beguiling Influence for negotiation).
> Also, since level 6 is a feat level, I've got to pick one of those.  If I go with Rogue or Warlock, it will probably be Practiced Spellcaster (Beguiler) to keep her CL useful, but if she levels in Beguiler, it is a bit more open.  I'd kind of like the Investigate feat from the ECS- it seems a perfect fit for her character, but I'm not sure that is an approved choice; possibly one of the social skill feats might be good too.
> Anyway- thoughts?



Cleric flavored brownies???  Not my favorite, exactly, but they do come in handy and definitely promote supreme regularity!  And, I know you weren't asking the DMs' opinion regarding your level, and I would not presume to intrude upon a character's decision.  However, may I just observe that each of the choices you listed is OUTSTANDING!  There is no wrong answer among them, IMNSHO.  And, pending further discussion among the DMs, I would tend to think that the Investigate Feat will most likely be approved.  I don't immediately recognize "ECS", but I feel like I should know what it means...


----------



## pathfinderq1

ECS is the Eberron Campaign Sourcebook- the Investigate feat is one of many new feats introduced there that aren't specific to the gameworld.  I'm not sure if it appears elsewhere.  It allows use of the Search skill to examine crime scenes for "clues"- an ideal sort of feat for a police-type campaign; in Eberron it is primarily used by professional Inquisitives.  I'd be able to type it up, if needed.

And I'm certainly interested in hearing the GMs' opinions on potential level choices, as well as fellow team members.


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> ECS is the Eberron Campaign Sourcebook- the Investigate feat is one of many new feats introduced there that aren't specific to the gameworld.  I'm not sure if it appears elsewhere.  It allows use of the Search skill to examine crime scenes for "clues"- an ideal sort of feat for a police-type campaign; in Eberron it is primarily used by professional Inquisitives.  I'd be able to type it up, if needed.
> 
> And I'm certainly interested in hearing the GMs' opinions on potential level choices, as well as fellow team members.



Eberron -- no wonder I didn't recognize it!
Still, it seems a bit odd that they would have a feat called "Invesigate" in ECS, and one called "Investigator" in PH.  Oh, well, no biggie, I guess.  Investigator gives a bonus to Search, but, evidently, you still have no know what you are searching for? Investigate sounds like it might allow you to spot "clues" even if you didn't immediately realize that they were clues.  Is that maybe a fair assessment?


----------



## pathfinderq1

That is pretty much exactly it.  Investigate allows use of the Search skill to examine the scene of a crime or mystery to find "clues", and further use of Search to analyze found clues with varying difficulties depending on how old or disturbed the scene is.  As the skill description phrases it: "In other words, the first Search check lets you find something, and the second check allows you to figure out what you've found."  Of course, it doesn't reveal clues if there are no clues to be found.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Leif, check your email. Time to engage our 'flurry of emails' co-DM's special ability for this one. 

I agree all those choices are good for Thea's sixth level class/feat.


----------



## Leif

too late, dude!   

We already let him have it, anyway....


----------



## Lou

*Levelling up....*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> On a related note, now that it is leveling-up time, I'm looking for feedback from the team on where to put Thea's level.  I've got a couple of possible choices, and I want to see if anybody has any opinions, since we are a team. [remainder of quote condensed by Lou]
> 1. simple- add another level of beguiler;
> 2. sensible- add a level of rogue,
> 3. arcane- add a level of warlock
> 
> Anyway- thoughts?




*pathfinderq1*:  I would normally recommend that you stay with beguiler, but the warlock idea sounds really interesting, especially in light of Thea's history and her existing sorcerer level.  Yes, adding the rogue level could be seen as a group benefit, but who cares. That's all from me.


Raul's level up stuff for DMs' approval:
L6 Monk (BAB, all saves, flurry of blows +1; move, slow fall +10 ft)
HP 4 of 8 rolled at IC (link on wiki page) +1 Con = 41 HP max
6 skill points = +1 concentration (needed for Undying Way bonus ability); tentatively +4 diplomacy (total 13), +1 sense motive (total 13)
Undying Way Monk bonus feat L6: _Diehard_
Bonus ability of Undying Way: When fighting defensively, using _Combat Expertise_, or using the total defense action, the monk gains damage reduction 2/-. 
Feat L6: _Combat Expertise _ (tentatively chosen for the DR 2/- in combat using as little as -1 BAB/+1 AC)

I am open to a different feat and different skills if there is an available prestige class for monks that the DMs would like to recommend, since multi-classing is normally out for monks.


----------



## Leif

Raul

Looks good to me!  No PrC that I'm aware of


----------



## Fenris

Jonas (and Bruno) have been updated.

PS: Bruno just became a bad-ass Cujo. Wow.


----------



## Leif

Jonas/Fenris, congrats on cujo! hehe

Brae/Rhun, you can put your new constable in the RG anytime now.  Link is http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=200024

Raul/Lou, when I said "no PrC" I meant that I couldn't think of a specific monk-type PrC right offhand.  I'm not saying that there aren't some that are permissible for monks.  Hmmm, I guess those would probably be in _Complete Adventurer_ or maybe _Complete Warrior_.  I'll try to check tonight and see what I can find.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Brae/Rhun, you can put your new constable in the RG anytime now.  Link is http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=200024




Thanks! I still have to update Brae's gear, so I'll get that done this weekend.


----------



## Leif

*Braevil Talisker and Fixed Hit Points*

I was just checking out Brae's sheet.  Did you do the "fixed hit points" thing, or was it just a phenomenal coincidence that you got those rolls?  I guess that I have no problem with it, but you can probably do at least that well by rolling, maybe.  Everyone else has been rolling.

Might as well take a vote: who would rather go back and refigure hp on the fixed hit points rule?  I can't promise that the majority will rule, though!  Generally, a safer assumption is that Scotley will rule!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> I was just checking out Brae's sheet.  Did you do the "fixed hit points" thing, or was it just a phenomenal coincidence that you got those rolls?  I guess that I have no problem with it, but you can probably do at least that well by rolling, maybe.  Everyone else has been rolling.




Oh, I just took half hit points, which seems to be the common way of doing things around here...if you want me to roll, I certainly can do that. Whatever you guys want me to do.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> Raul/Lou, when I said "no PrC" I meant that I couldn't think of a specific monk-type PrC right offhand.  I'm not saying that there aren't some that are permissible for monks.  Hmmm, I guess those would probably be in _Complete Adventurer_ or maybe _Complete Warrior_.  I'll try to check tonight and see what I can find.




I haven't asked yet, but I was thinking about Tattooed Monk (at level 10 I guess since I skipped the feat and Kn(rel) that would be needed.).   The crab tattoo eliminates the need to eat, drink or sleep, perfect for a constable. There are 3 or 4 PrC that can freely cross with Monk.  I sort of like the idea of staying just a Monk of the Undying Way.  But if you find something that fits the campaign, I'm open to other suggestions.

Vote on HP:  whatever Leif and Scotley want.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Vote on HP:  whatever Leif and Scotley want.



Is he well-trained, or what?   

Looks like we're all waiting until late this afternoon/evening to find out what Scotley wants.  Personally, I guess I have no problem with it, but I think that if we let Rhun do it, we ought to give everyone the option of using it, too.  Of course, that would mean going all the way back to first level and re-figuring ALL of your rolls, so anyone who has gotten good rolls would be ill-advised to do so.  But anyone with very mnay poor rolls would jump at the chance, I'm sure.  Anyone else want to comment?


----------



## Leif

Danggit!! Sometimes enW just REALLY, REALLY TORQUES ME OFF!


----------



## Leif

You thought it was extinct,  

But NO....

The dreaded TRIPLE POST strikes again!!


----------



## Helfdan

I like the fixed HP...   I keep rolling 1s and 2s....  grrrrrr


----------



## Leif

*Fixed hp?*

Ok, so that's 2 votes for fixed hp, Helfdan and Rhun, and one suck-up, Lou. hehehe.  Anybody else have an opinion on fixed hp vs. rolling?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Either method of HP calculation is fine for me.


----------



## Scotley

We set the original rule in the character creation guidelines as max at first level and then roll on invisible castle, rerolling 1's. 

Just to add the confusion, I've got another option I'm rather fond of (most likely because I came up with it   ). You roll on www.invisiblecastle.com but set the minRoll based your hit die. 1d4 rerolls 1's (minRoll 2), 1d6 rerolls 1's and 2's (minRoll 3), 1d8 rerolls 1's, 2's and 3's (minRoll 4), 1d10 rerolls 1's, 2's, 3's and 4's (minRoll 5), while a 1d12 rerolls 1's, 2's, 3's, 4's and 5's. (minRoll 6)

That preserves some randomness giving players a chance to get lucky rather than just take a median amount, but it also means those with larger dice will have reasonable rolls as befits the game balance represented by those larger dice. This system will in theory at least produce hit points higher than just re-rolling ones or taking the average. 

The accepted way of getting 'average' hit points is to take max at first level then half of hit dice (2 on a d4, 3 on a d6, etc.) at even levels and half of hit dice plus one at odd levels (3 on a d4, 4 on a d6 etc.)


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Just to add the confusion, I've got another option I'm rather fond of (most likely because I came up with it   ). You roll on www.invisiblecastle.com but set the minRoll based your hit die. 1d4 rerolls 1's (minRoll 2), 1d6 rerolls 1's and 2's (minRoll 3), 1d8 rerolls 1's, 2's and 3's (minRoll 4), 1d10 rerolls 1's, 2's, 3's and 4's (minRoll 5), while a 1d12 rerolls 1's, 2's, 3's, 4's and 5's. (minRoll 6)




This is actually the same rule that I use quite often in my tabletop games.


----------



## Helfdan

option 2 looks good as well


----------



## pathfinderq1

That method looks fine too- I'll wait to do my HP calculation until we've picked a method.  

Any other votes on Thea's advancement choices?  Anyone?

On another note, just what does our Health plan cover these days?  Thea is down a few HP, I think- not enough to worry about unless the "bard" starts dealing sonic damage; but she also has the lingering worry of those failed Fort saves against whatever the trap in the giant lair was coated with.  I'd kind of like to get that resolved before we head off on our next investigation...


----------



## Scotley

The health plan will cover some cures as needed. Given that your boss is quite pleased just now, he won't complain too much when the bill comes. A cure disease to prevent lock jaw would be a good idea. The incubation period is just about up and those of you who failed your saves are feeling aches and fever coming on.

Assume that when you waken tomorrow with your spiffy new levels, you've also healed up or had a visit with the workers comp cleric.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> This is actually the same rule that I use quite often in my tabletop games.




Great minds think alike?


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike?




Indeed they do.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I don't suppose anyone actually has a record of the coins and other loot that we acquired on our little expedition- or do we need to go back over the IC thread and put one together?


----------



## Lou

Not really, but the treasure starts at post 1393:
valuable-looking bracelet from giant's arm-fire opal on a fine gold chain-woman's necklace
a human sized dagger in a pouch with a large fork-the dagger seems to be of fine make and in excellent condition 
a packet of salt
a potion bottle
pouch reveals 400 gp
a large sized set of thieves tools
a scroll in ogre shirt pocket
700 gp
potion bottle from other ogre


post 1414:
small wooden shield of darkwood 
a wool tapestry
burlap bag with carved wooden statue 18" tall of a nude elf maiden riding bareback on a horse signed by a popular elven artist of the previous century

post 1425:
chest with 1500 sp (electrum pieces for the sharp eyed)

Was there more?


----------



## Scotley

How about somewhere around this post? http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3783848&postcount=768

Here?
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3808069&postcount=818

and here?
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3906771&postcount=1152

There could be others as well, but that's the bulk of it.


----------



## Leif

Would it be too much to ask for somebody to keep a running list of treasure in the future?   (Maybe in the OOC thread?)


----------



## pathfinderq1

I will work on compiling a list of stuff so far, on the idea that Thea may have been carrying a good deal of it in her Haversack.  This may take a while- I'll put up a note when I'm done.

FWIW, Thea will compile a physical list for the other constables, and run a Detect Magic over the pile and a "Take 10" for basic Appraisal.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Okay- I've got a list up in the RG thread, including the treasure as noted in the previous posts.  Can we, for simplicity's sake, assume all of the constables are honest enough to put in whatever they're carrying?  And could the GMs look over the list to see how the Detect Magic and Appraisal attempts work out?  Once those questions are answered, we can get a rough total and start handing out shares...

If anyone knows of other loot, or wants any of the specific items before they go to the pawnshop, speak up now!


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the excellent job, Pathfinder!  I'll leave it to Scotley to give you the results of the magic detection.  And I think that at least half of that "silver" is electrum, and you can tell by careful inspection which is which.  Scotely may know offhand how much electrum there is, but I don't.


----------



## Scotley

768: Ruby 1000 gp

818: 60 GP, violet garnet 500 gp

1152: Wand of Cure light Wounds (44 charges remain), short sword +1, 2 daggers (one masterwork cold iron and one MW alchemical silver), 3 glass bottles (potions of shield of faith +3, enlarge person, and bless weapon oil) 43 gp; 69 sp, 65 cp, gem (15 gp), (low-quality weaponry/armor- not kept)(money/gem split between Thea and Darius for later) The nature of these items is a little chilling considering that Orcrats have always been considered poorly equiped and little threat. 

1393: 1100 gp, scroll of resist energy, potion of cure serious wounds, potion of blur, bracelet (fire opal on fine gold chain) 1300 gp; nice dagger (+2 cold iron)

1414: darkwood light shield +1 , tapestry 300 gp , statue 2000 gp finely carved wooden statue 18" tall of a nude elf maiden riding bareback on a horse signed by a popular elven artist of the previous century

also in the giant's hoard, but not part of your list:
1000 gp gold and topaz cork bottle stopper, stuck in an over-sized jug of ogre rot gut 
a set of large size MW thieves tools. 

1425: 1400 sp (+250 electrum)


----------



## xedr

Darius contributes his holdings (from post 1152) to the hoard. He suggests that the party at least hold on to the wand of cure light wounds.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> also in the giant's hoard, but not part of your list:
> 1000 gp gold and topaz cork bottle stopper, stuck in an over-sized jug of ogre rot gut
> a set of large size MW thieves tools.



It's like this:  the large-sized set of theives' tools are probably worth quite a bit of gold, but what are you going to do with them?  Is a constable going to go knock on the door of the Brotherhood of Eleven and say, "You guys wanna buy a slightly used set of thieves' tools?  Oh, by the way, use them in the 14th, and I'll slap your ass in jail.  Matter of fact, just carry them in the 14th, and your already a collar for Possession of an Instrument of Crime!"

Another thing you might consider is this:  You remember back when we were in grade school, and the policeman came to talk to the class?  As I recall, he brought some items that he had seized from perps to show us.  And I know there was a cabinet in the police station that had all kinds of drug paraphernalia on display to show what a good job the cops had done in seizing the stuff.  You could start a 14th Ward Crime Museum, or something.  Or, better yet, next level somebody could take some of these skills, if not an actual level of Rogue, and maybe use them.  (It would help if somebody cast _enlarge person_ on said rogue first, but they'll still help almost as well as a human-sized set would.)


----------



## Leif

*Rhun*

I have yet to figure out how Brae's flat-footed AC is higher than his normal AC.


----------



## pathfinderq1

So how about this: anything strictly monetary in value, we sell and divide up shares; anything magical, we keep, and let people take a "share", decided on whatever terms seem agreeable; large thieves tools get kept as a trophy (or presented to our esteemed magistrate, so he can show them off to all the other magistrates- no matter how big the crook, we can take them down).

Thoughts?

If we go this route, it looks like 7590.53 gp (cash, gems, artwork) and magic as follows:
+1 short sword
+2 dagger (cold iron)
+1 darkwood light shield
MW cold iron dagger
MW alchemical silver dagger
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (44 charges)
Scroll- Resist Energy
Potion: Cure Serious Wounds
Potion: Shield of Faith +3
Potion: Enlarge person
Potion: Bless weapon (Oil)
Potion: Blur


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The powers that be here on EN World have asked that we keep threads under a thousand posts. Needless to say this one is significantly over that mark, so we've moved to a new one.
> 
> Please continue the game  Here




Does anyone know where they posted this? Because I haven't heard anything about this, and both my games are WAY over 1000 posts.


----------



## xedr

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> So how about this: anything strictly monetary in value, we sell and divide up shares; anything magical, we keep, and let people take a "share", decided on whatever terms seem agreeable; large thieves tools get kept as a trophy (or presented to our esteemed magistrate, so he can show them off to all the other magistrates- no matter how big the crook, we can take them down).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> If we go this route, it looks like 7590.53 gp (cash, gems, artwork) and magic as follows:
> +1 short sword
> +2 dagger (cold iron)
> +1 darkwood light shield
> MW cold iron dagger
> MW alchemical silver dagger
> Wand of Cure Light Wounds (44 charges)
> Scroll- Resist Energy
> Potion: Cure Serious Wounds
> Potion: Shield of Faith +3
> Potion: Enlarge person
> Potion: Bless weapon (Oil)
> Potion: Blur




Well, there are eight survivors, plus Wally. Since Wally was the cause of the whole mess, I think he loses his share of this haul, but he's entitled to a full share of future hauls if we keep him around to help resolve the Moony situation. So, that's 948.82 gp/share. If anybody wants to use some of his gp to "buy" some of the other items, he can name his own price (or if y'all prefer, we use the "fair market price". However, unless the buyer re-sells the item, the whole party benefits from the item, so the "fair price" is usually too high.), which will be split 7 ways between the rest of us. Obviously, if multiple people want a given item, highest bidder wins. Darius is willing to "buy" the +2 dagger for 280gp.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where they posted this? Because I haven't heard anything about this, and both my games are WAY over 1000 posts.




It was a sticky at the top of each forum for about a month. The idea was to improve data base response, which has been really slow of late. However, now that we finally got a to a good spot to make a break I see the post is gone. I don't know if that means it didn't help so the gave up to try something else or if it is no longer an issue. The site is still very slow for me.


----------



## Fenris

xedr said:
			
		

> Well, there are eight survivors, plus Wally. Since Wally was the cause of the whole mess, I think he loses his share of this haul, but he's entitled to a full share of future hauls if we keep him around to help resolve the Moony situation. So, that's 948.82 gp/share. If anybody wants to use some of his gp to "buy" some of the other items, he can name his own price (or if y'all prefer, we use the "fair market price". However, unless the buyer re-sells the item, the whole party benefits from the item, so the "fair price" is usually too high.), which will be split 7 ways between the rest of us. Obviously, if multiple people want a given item, highest bidder wins. Darius is willing to "buy" the +2 dagger for 280gp.





Uh, could you put that in English please? Becasue I am just a simple, unedumacated Urban Ranger and that quite honestly made no sense to me. In bid for simplicity, Jonas will forgo any claim to any piece there and just take a share, whatever you all figure that out to be in the end.


----------



## Leif

Are you sure about that?  There are quite a number of items, there should be enough for everyone to get something.  Your DMs hereby adopt a "hands off" approach to dealing with treasure division, but that's no reason why everyone else should just accept the first idea for division that is mentioned.  Remember, you're all equals here:  every Constable has an equal voice.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> It was a sticky at the top of each forum for about a month. The idea was to improve data base response, which has been really slow of late. However, now that we finally got a to a good spot to make a break I see the post is gone. I don't know if that means it didn't help so the gave up to try something else or if it is no longer an issue. The site is still very slow for me.




Thanks, Scotley. As soon as I get to a good stopping point in my games, I guess I should start new threads for them.


----------



## jkason

Ugh. I'm afraid I'm slightly swamped at the moment, and haven't had the time to catch up on all the activity both IC and OOC on this game (it's by far the most active one I'm in PBP). Until then, feel free to NPC Moru as needed.

jason


----------



## pathfinderq1

I think it might be simpler to just divide the cash equally among active constables (probably no share for Rahvin unless he reappears soon and none yet for Brae- agreed on none for Wally).  Then we can entertain requests for items, based on party vote and common sense (for example, the wand ought to go to someone who can use it, and the short sword should go to somebody who actually fights with one already).  Some people may come up a bit short, but it will probably balance out next time we get a big haul.


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> Ugh. I'm afraid I'm slightly swamped at the moment, and haven't had the time to catch up on all the activity both IC and OOC on this game (it's by far the most active one I'm in PBP). Until then, feel free to NPC Moru as needed.
> jason



Yeah, we have been burning up the circuits lately, haven't we?   I've been wanting to pull back a bit, too.  Actually, the thing that we need Moru for right now is to check out Darius's tattoo.  That's pretty low-impact for you, isn't it?  Moru and Darius certainly don't have to go off with the other guys on their little "jaunt."


----------



## xedr

Fenris said:
			
		

> Uh, could you put that in English please? Becasue I am just a simple, unedumacated Urban Ranger and that quite honestly made no sense to me. In bid for simplicity, Jonas will forgo any claim to any piece there and just take a share, whatever you all figure that out to be in the end.




Sorry. If we split the gold eight ways, that's 948.82 gp per person. So the outstanding question is: what do we do with the magic items?

1. Darius's suggestion was to let party members bid for them. Darius offered 280 gp for the +2 dagger, which would be paid as 40 gp to the other members of the party. 

2. Upon reconsideration, Darius thinks that the market price for each item should be what a party member has to pay if he wants the item. I'm not sure how to read the tables, but it looks like a +2 dagger goes for 8302 gp, which is way more than Darius wants to pay, even if he could afford it. Let's sell it. 

3. The simplest option is to just sell the items and split the money. Good magic items are hard to find, so we want to give our party members an opportunity to claim such items before we sell.


----------



## Fenris

xedr said:
			
		

> Sorry. If we split the gold eight ways, that's 948.82 gp per person. So the outstanding question is: what do we do with the magic items?
> 
> 1. Darius's suggestion was to let party members bid for them. Darius offered 280 gp for the +2 dagger, which would be paid as 40 gp to the other members of the party.
> 
> 2. Upon reconsideration, Darius thinks that the market price for each item should be what a party member has to pay if he wants the item. I'm not sure how to read the tables, but it looks like a +2 dagger goes for 8302 gp, which is way more than Darius wants to pay, even if he could afford it. Let's sell it.
> 
> 3. The simplest option is to just sell the items and split the money. Good magic items are hard to find, so we want to give our party members an opportunity to claim such items before we sell.




4. Why can't we split the money and let people have the items they like and will see the most use since it will help the whole group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Pretty much every party I've been a part of has just split the magic items amongst the members, selling any the group didn't want.  If more than one party member wants an item, they work it out - usually by one person allowing the other to have the item with the agreement that they get 'first pick' in the next items contested by those persons.  It usually works out well, and most of the items are kept and eventually get used for the good of the party.

For his part, SoulFetter wouldn't mind getting the thieves tools.  They appear to be sized for him, and though he doesn't have the skill to use them right now, you never know . . .
 He really has no interest in any of the other items.


----------



## Scotley

As my esteemed (and often steamed    ) Co-Dm noted we are taking a hands off approach; however, I will say that future magical treasure will be of more interest to specific characters. For several reasons that the DM's prefer to keep to themselves, the initial magic items were pretty generic.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> As my esteemed (and often steamed    ) Co-Dm noted



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## jkason

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have been burning up the circuits lately, haven't we?   I've been wanting to pull back a bit, too.  Actually, the thing that we need Moru for right now is to check out Darius's tattoo.  That's pretty low-impact for you, isn't it?  Moru and Darius certainly don't have to go off with the other guys on their little "jaunt."




Done. I'm slowly working my way through the rest.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Looking over the list again, there are some items we are unlikely to use, so they might as well be sold.  Some of the stuff, especially anything healing related, we ought to keep.

Thea is willing to keep the random potions and scroll on a "just in case" basis- she'll store them in her Haversack.

For the GMs: if we sell some of the items (namely those listed as "Sell" below), should we figure half book value or full (taking into account our presumed connections and excellent negotiation skills)?

For anyone else: If you want anything, speak up now



If we go this route, it looks like 7590.53 gp (cash, gems, artwork) and magic as follows:

+1 short sword (Jonas-since short sword is one of his weapon choices)
+2 dagger (cold iron)(Darius)
+1 darkwood light shield (Alarion)
MW cold iron dagger (Sell, 77% value))
MW alchemical silver dagger(Sell; 77% value)
Thieves tools (large)(Soulfetter)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (44 charges)(KEEP)
Scroll- Resist Energy (keep)
Potion: Cure Serious Wounds(KEEP)
Potion: Shield of Faith +3(keep)
Potion: Enlarge person (keep)
Potion: Bless weapon (Oil)(keep)
Potion: Blur (keep)


----------



## Leif

*For Sale: "Gently" Used Goodies*

Considering the superior bargaining position of the Constables and the small number of items from your haul that will be sold, you can get 77% of book value for the items.  This may well not be the case for every time that items of similar nature are sold.  

I think retention of items "just in case" is an excellent idea.  If nothing else, the items might be sold later on in combination with items found later that would make a good set.  This would increase the price fetched for all of the items in the presumed "set."  

Iggy will offer secure space to store the items for future use/trade, so that you don't have to carry them around unless you just want to do so.


----------



## Helfdan

Actually, Alarion could use the shield...  keep it in his pack when not in full armor...


----------



## pathfinderq1

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Actually, Alarion could use the shield...  keep it in his pack when not in full armor...





So noted- I'll edit the loot list accordingly.  With no further claims pending, I'll try to get the shares worked out tomorrow.


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Loot shares*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> If we go this route, it looks like 8072.55 gp (cash, gems, artwork) and magic as follows:
> 
> +1 short sword (Jonas-since short sword is one of his weapon choices)
> +2 dagger (cold iron)(Darius)
> +1 darkwood light shield (Alarion)
> MW cold iron dagger (Sell, 77% value x304= 234.08)
> MW alchemical silver dagger(Sell; 77% value x322= 247.94)
> Thieves tools (large)(Soulfetter)
> Wand of Cure Light Wounds (44 charges)(KEEP)
> Scroll- Resist Energy (keep)
> Potion: Cure Serious Wounds(KEEP)
> Potion: Shield of Faith +3(keep)
> Potion: Enlarge person (keep)
> Potion: Bless weapon (Oil)(keep)
> Potion: Blur (keep)




So with 8 shares, that works out to *1009 gp, 6 cp each*, with the items divided as noted- Thea will carry the potions and scrolls in her Haversack, in one of the small side pockets (with all items clearly labeled).


----------



## Leif

I've counted and re-counted and re-re-counted, and I get 7 every time.  How did you get 8 shares?


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:
			
		

> I've counted and re-counted and re-re-counted, and I get 7 every time.  How did you get 8 shares?





Bruno. Duh.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Bruno. Duh.



Lucky Jonas, I guess


----------



## xedr

In Rogue's Gallery order:
1. Darius
2. Thea
3. Alarion
4. Soulfetter
5. Rahvin (even tho he's departing, he gets a share, right?)
6. Moru
7. Jonas (sorry, he has to share with Bruno)
8. Raul


----------



## Leif

*Rahvin*

If the players want to include Rahvin in the treasure division that is up to you.  We certainly would not expect it, since he didn't really add anything to this adventure at all, and, in fact, he may have already been gone when you found the dungeon, I just can't remember now.  But I know he was gone when you faced the biggest challenges of the dungeon.


----------



## Helfdan

Knowing Rahvin in RL, I can guarantee he won't mind if we take his share of the loot, precisely for the reasons Leif stated.  I'm sure he's happy his character is alive, just in case he can come back...


----------



## Leif

And, if Rahvin wants to come back, and, if there are no objections from the rest of the group (or maybe even if there are objections   ), we'll give him credit for the experience he gained off on miltary maneuvers with the Army of Silvertree so that he will still have an equal amount of experience points with everyone else.


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Newly updated loot shares*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> So with 7 shares, that works out to *1153 gp, 2 sp, 2 cp each*, with the items divided as noted- Thea will carry the potions and scrolls in her Haversack, in one of the small side pockets (with all items clearly labeled).




Last chance for commentary...


----------



## Leif

Scotley, aren't the Constables about due for a pacheck or two, also?  Or has the pbp time-dilation got me yet again?  Does that happen when you move at a miniscule percentage of the speed of light, like these games often do?


----------



## Scotley

Hmm, I thought I posted that they had a paycheck coming upon their return.


----------



## Leif

Yes, I believe that you did.  I guess it's the time-dilation thing I mentioned.....


----------



## Lou

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Last chance for commentary...




I think we need to consider how to follow-up on Jonas' conversation with Wally before we cut Wally out.  See post.  

Wally handed over treasure under an offer for a full share.  See post


----------



## Leif

hahaha, Jonas, Jonas, Jonas.... when will you learn??  

Thanks Lou!! I think Scotley and I had forgotten all about that little deal.  I know that I had.  Ooops, sorry, that's probably not going to make you many friends among your fellow players is it?  Beware of tar and feathers.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry I'm late to this discussion, I and more importantly Wally had not forgotten that little detail. I re-read it when going back to find treasure posts...

As for Rahvin's share. If and hopefully when Rahvin or even Andrew, rejoins us the DM's will adjust his exp. and treasure amount to match the level the other characters are at. So he's not really missing out.


----------



## xedr

Of course, that deal was made before we discovered that Wally was the one who had kidnapped Krado in the first place. I figured that, in return for letting him off the hook, he lost his share. He shouldn't be allowed to benefit from his wrongdoing.


----------



## Leif

xedr said:
			
		

> Of course, that deal was made before we discovered that Wally was the one who had kidnapped Krado in the first place. I figured that, in return for letting him off the hook, he lost his share. He shouldn't be allowed to benefit from his wrongdoing.



Awwww, come on!!  It's your old buddy Wally!!!    
Ain't he loveable??
Ain't he smoochable??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I agree with xedr.


----------



## Leif

Observations About Wally
But, then, Wally did help you guys out quite a bit.  Doesn't he deserve something for that?  Maybe not a full share, but didn't he at least earn the wages of a guide plus some for helping out in combat?

Comments About The Wednesday Meeting
We understand that probably most of the Constables intend to meet up on Wednesday, as suggested by Darius, to pool information and try to do some good work on your current case while you all have some time left without being distracted by other duties.  However, we have not heard from everyone about that, and, in fact, we have not even heard from everyone about how the vacation time is being spent.


----------



## Helfdan

Excuse me if I missed a post  somewhere, but was there a final ruling on HP generation for next level?


----------



## Leif

No, not a FINAL decision.  I had asked for opinions, and got a few, and then the subject changed and we all forgot about it.  Personally, I think the best method mentioned so far is the one Scotley brought up where you re-roll any result below half.  That way, you have the chance to get some very high numbers, without running the risk of getting very low numbers.  When you gain fixed hit points, everyone is more equal, but everyone is also more mediocre, which is never a good thing.  Especially since my monsters almost NEVER have merely average hp!   (They vary between total pushovers occasionally and being butt-stomping brutes most of the time.)

So how about this:  4-sided hit die, set minroll=2 on invis. castle.
6-sided hit die, set minroll=3
8-sided hit die, set miroll=4
10-sided hit die, set minroll=5
12-sided hit die, set minroll=6

Did I get that about right?  Wanna make this the final word on the issue?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Especially since my monsters almost NEVER have merely average hp!   (They vary between total pushovers occasionally and being butt-stomping brutes most of the time.)




And I thought I only did that in the games I run.


----------



## Scotley

Aye!


----------



## pathfinderq1

So, I'm finally getting around to finalizing Thea's level 6 advancement details (it took a while to decide, but I'll go with another Beguiler level, looking for the big payoff next level), and I have a few questions left:

1. Can I take the Investigate feat from ECS (previously discussed a bit, but like the HP issue it got lost in the shuffle before a final answer)?  If not that, then how about Unsettling Enchantment, from Complete Mage?

2. Okay, just the one question then... I know I had something else, but now I can't remeber what it was.  I'll try again later if I remember it.

On a related note, while Wally forfeited his share because he is the one responsible for the whole mess, Thea is willing to donate a bit of cash (either from treasure share or paycheck) to a reward fund (for assistance given- on the trip that his actions made necessary, and as a "carrot" for future good behavior).


----------



## Helfdan

Alarion's HP roll

rolled a 3 
reroll was a 12!!!   Nice!! 

will post level 6 stats sometime tomorrow


----------



## Scotley

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> So, I'm finally getting around to finalizing Thea's level 6 advancement details (it took a while to decide, but I'll go with another Beguiler level, looking for the big payoff next level), and I have a few questions left:
> 
> 1. Can I take the Investigate feat from ECS (previously discussed a bit, but like the HP issue it got lost in the shuffle before a final answer)?  If not that, then how about Unsettling Enchantment, from Complete Mage?
> 
> 2. Okay, just the one question then... I know I had something else, but now I can't remember what it was.  I'll try again later if I remember it.
> 
> On a related note, while Wally forfeited his share because he is the one responsible for the whole mess, Thea is willing to donate a bit of cash (either from treasure share or paycheck) to a reward fund (for assistance given- on the trip that his actions made necessary, and as a "carrot" for future good behavior).




1)We gave an okie dokie to the Investigate feat from ECS. I'm good with Unsettling Enchantment, from Complete Mage if Thea meets the Pre-requisits. 

2)Maybe.   

On a related note, Orcrats prefer cheese to carrots, but they really aren't too picky.


----------



## Scotley

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion's HP roll
> 
> rolled a 3
> reroll was a 12!!!   Nice!!
> 
> will post level 6 stats sometime tomorrow




Very nice indeed!


----------



## Leif

Just a word of "something," warning, perhaps.  The way we're running this game, I'm not so sure that Thea will gain much benefit above the other constables by taking the Investigate feat.  I'd hate for you to feel like you wasted a feat later, since those are fairly rare.  And we've already given the okey-dokey to all of Complete Mage, I think.


----------



## Leif

Just one day after we were talking about character sheets, here comes the word down from the mountain about 4e character sheets (for those who make the switch, yuk):

"Certain elements of the D&D Insider tools will remain free in limited use for non-subscribers. For example, non-subscribers can use the Character Builder to manually input character information or print out 4th Edition character sheets." -from enWorld's opening page, in case anyone cares and missed it.


----------



## Helfdan

Question for the DMs:  Assuming by now Alarion would know, who would be the best person to ask re new weapon smugglers, or sudden increase in such illegal traffic?  Bocephus perhaps??  Or is there another contact we know of?  Are there perhaps undercover constables that would know?


----------



## xedr

Let's compromise and give Wally a half-share. He shouldn't benefit from setting us all up, but he shouldn't be penalized for helping us fix the situation. That gives each of us 1076 gp, 3 sp, 4cp, and 538 gp, 1sp, 7cp for Wally. 

Time to go shopping!


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Darius]
Wally will go for that deal!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Alarion]There are no undercover constables as far as you are presently able to ascertain.

When you ask Bocephus about this, he says, "Wow, Constable Alarion, that's a tough one, but I'll do my best to find out.  Just because I like you guys so much, though, because dealing with the people I'll have to ask will probably get me a beating or two.  I'll have to grease some palms and buy some drinks, too, so I'll need some pretty hefty change to do it!  Say, 4 gold pieces.....still interested?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

Alarion will indeed give Bocephus the 4 gp


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Alarion]







			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion will indeed give Bocephus the 4 gp



For just a split second, Bo's eyes get about as big around as dinner plates. 
He quickly recovers, and accepts the gold pieces.  "HO-LY.......I mean, ah, ok, Constable, I'll get right on that for you!  Like I said, it may take me awhile, though...." And, almost like magic, Bocephus is gone.  You halfway expect there to be a cloud of smoke where he was standing, but, nahhh.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Are all of our PCs at Darius' meeting, or just a couple? What should the rest of us be doing, if not?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Are all of our PCs at Darius' meeting, or just a couple? What should the rest of us be doing, if not?



You're there if you want, or not there if you don't want.  What else could you be doing??  You tell us!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> You're there if you want, or not there if you don't want.  What else could you be doing??  You tell us!




Well, since Brae feels odd taking a week off when he has just barely joined the team, I guess I'll have him at the meeting.


----------



## Helfdan

[sblock=DMs]

As the meeting is not until wednesday, Alarion will keep his word to meet the mysterious Sir Upjohn for another joust on tuesday
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

[sblock=Alarion]Excellent![/sblock]


----------



## Leif

btw, what is enworld "counting down" toward?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> btw, what is enworld "counting down" toward?





EN World 2 launch.


----------



## Fenris

Rhun said:
			
		

> EN World 2 lunch.




FIFY

And if you get the joke, you're as old as I am.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> EN World 2 launch.



How is that going to work?  Will users decide which one on which to have their particular game?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> How is that going to work?  Will users decide which one on which to have their particular game?




I thought the whole site was moving to EN World 2 for faster response and more stability.  Scotley should know....


----------



## Scotley

My understanding is that EN World has been running on older versions of the various software that makes all this possble. EN World 2 is just the new version of the software. We should, in theory, get more features and better reliability and I hope better speed. I do not believe it will be an either or thing, but instead the site will go down for a while and come back on shiney and new. It would be wise to start backing up threads about now I'd say...


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> It would be wise to start backing up threads about now I'd say...





Absolutely. Definitely make a back-up the day before of everything, just so there is no repeat of the database loss that destroyed everything a couple years back.


----------



## Leif

Gosh I feel stupid asking this, but how, exactly do you go about making a back-up of an entire thread?  Do you back up OOC and RG threads, too?


----------



## pathfinderq1

xedr said:
			
		

> Let's compromise and give Wally a half-share. He shouldn't benefit from setting us all up, but he shouldn't be penalized for helping us fix the situation. That gives each of us 1076 gp, 3 sp, 4cp, and 538 gp, 1sp, 7cp for Wally.
> 
> Time to go shopping!




Thea will agree to this- I'll amend the RG loot post accordingly


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Gosh I feel stupid asking this, but how, exactly do you go about making a back-up of an entire thread?  Do you back up OOC and RG threads, too?




Look for the 'download this thread' link in the thread tools bit. And yes, every thread including OOC, RG etc. needs a back up. Fortunately, it doesn't take long.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Look for the 'download this thread' link in the thread tools bit. And yes, every thread including OOC, RG etc. needs a back up. Fortunately, it doesn't take long.





I actually try to back up my two games like once a month (IC, OOC and RG threads). I've been a little paranoid since the database crash oh so long ago now.


----------



## Scotley

I'm glad to hear it. Yours is one of the few games that I was in at the time to survive. Guess I better start saving threads...


----------



## jkason

Okay, I feel a might sheepish. I was sort of overwhelmed by other stuff when this latest side trek started, so I left Moru out of it, thinking it'd be a short time-killer to fill in what had happened during our week off. Looks like it's much more involved, though. Is there any way to work Moru in (maybe someone could send him a friendly note)? I'm also cool with having Moru cool his heels, too, if there's no good way to work him in; that's what he gets for being lazy on his vacation.  In that case, i'll just keep an eye out for a post about our heading back to work.

thanks,

jason


----------



## Lou

jkason-
I just assumed (see IC Post#68) that if anything began to develop, the characters would report it at dinner at the Staff, and the rest of the group could join them to move on the new information.  
-Lou


----------



## Leif

jkason said:
			
		

> Okay, I feel a might sheepish. I was sort of overwhelmed by other stuff when this latest side trek started, so I left Moru out of it, thinking it'd be a short time-killer to fill in what had happened during our week off. Looks like it's much more involved, though. Is there any way to work Moru in (maybe someone could send him a friendly note)? I'm also cool with having Moru cool his heels, too, if there's no good way to work him in; that's what he gets for being lazy on his vacation.  In that case, i'll just keep an eye out for a post about our heading back to work.
> thanks,
> jason



No Worries, SHEEP ARE PEOPLE, TOO!! hahahaha.  (jkason said "I feel a might sheepish..."  Get it, get it, huh, huh, huh???)  Seriously, this little side-jaunt was originally intended to be a time-killer, catch your breath kind of a thing.  But SUMMA you bloody constables (Darius) just don't know when to quit working!!     But, yeah, ok, hold on jkason......  

 POOF! 

There, Put Moru anywhere you want him, and make up whatever whole cloth suits you for why he has been so quiet, or just ignore it, if you prefer.  I'm pretty sure we can manage to ignore it if you can, hehe.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> jkason-
> I just assumed (see IC Post#68) that if anything began to develop, the characters would report it at dinner at the Staff, and the rest of the group could join them to move on the new information.
> -Lou



That works, too, I guess.  Promoting youself to DM, are ya Lou??


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> That works, too, I guess.  Promoting youself to DM, are ya Lou??




I'm just going with the flow.  If Brae and Darius want to solve the case by themselves, who is Raul to interfere?  He can just eat some more of Matty's staves--he is a chubby half-elf, after all, for a monk.  The "_Undying Way_" seems to require him to eat a lot. (joke! joke!)


----------



## Leif

Well, Raul may be constrained by the Undying Way, his perceived duty to his Dear Mother, and who knows what else, but LOU, the last time I checked anyway, is free and over 21.  (Welllll over 21 may I say!)  So if LOU wants Raul to be in the scene, then he should write him into the scene, similar to what I suggested for jkason.  And anyone else who is of a similar mind, too, for that matter.  Now, this is not to suggest that your DMs will permit you to write yourselves into and out of combat scenes just on your own whim, but when, as now, there is not just a whole lot of rigid structure to the proceedings, then you can assume that if a constable is on 14th Ward business, he would prefer to travel with his fellow constables rather than alone, and that unless there is some countervailing reason present to indicate otherwise (like, say that said constable specifically said that he was going alone, or your constable specifically said that he had the runs today, or whatever the case may be...), then you can probably just write yourself into the action.  This may not always be the case, however, so I guess you'd better make sure it's ok first.  So, the DM giveth with one hand, and taketh back with the other.  Dang.  *sigh*  You were all doing great, carry on as before.

And anyway, no one has played an entire day out yet (at least not after significant stuff started to happen), so there hasn't really been an opportunity to meet back up at the 'Staff for a confab. so nyahh!


----------



## xedr

We've never before felt restricted about having only one thing going at a time. I mean, we don't want ten different scenes getting interleaved because that gets too hard to follow. But Darius is only making one move per day or two, so if y'all are waiting on him, it's gonna be awhile before anybody else gets to play. If it suits the DMs and/or the rest of the gang, we can skip into the next week to get everybody back on the same page and in the game. E.G.: After a few more hours of fruitless investigation, Darius discovers that he needs to come back next week and bring the rest of the gang.  Presto!


----------



## Leif

Works for me, how about everyone else?


----------



## jkason

I'm cool with skipping forward, or I'm sure I can get Retbi to go running off from the school and happen to lead Moru in the direction of the investigators. Familiars make such fine plot devices. 

jason


----------



## Leif

Retbi's jaunt may not be necessary, Moru, if we just skip ahead a little bit to Wednesday evening and the previously planned meeting of the constables in The Polished Staff.  Sound ok to all?  (But, Moru, you're still free to play 'chase the weasel' if you want to! )


----------



## Rhun

In my last post I tried to plant an opportunity to getting the rest of the group involved again.


----------



## Leif

Yes, thanks.  Anyone olbject to advancing time to the Squad's meeting at the Polished Staff?  

Moru, if you have anything else to do at the LCA we can take care of that, too.  (I don't have any idea what business you might have there, but it might be fun to slip on my Haswan Berfubble hat again!  Or my Ember, hat, even.  Has Moru even met Ember yet? )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm fine with advancing, or waiting for the others to finish their individual stuffs.  I can't remember if I posted SoulFetter's intention to be at the Wednesday meetin', but he will be there.  Probably getting tired of scaring the little street urchins 'round the 'hood by then anyway.


----------



## Lou

Advancing to Wednesday evening or Monday morning or whenever is fine by me.


----------



## Helfdan

No objections here


----------



## pathfinderq1

Moving ahead seems like a fine idea


----------



## Leif

Scotty?  Want to handle the meeting scene?


----------



## Helfdan

Just let me know if Alarion survives tueday's rematch


----------



## Leif

Alarion will definitely survive.  I'd say he even has a 15% chance of success.  You can roll it thusly:  01-15 Alarion wins, 16-75 another draw, 76-100 Alarion is unhorsed, but takes no damage (save a bruised ego)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Scotty?  Want to handle the meeting scene?



I'm on it. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Leif

Rhun, I just realized that I've been giving you all kinds of heck lately in numerous threads in which we participate.  I didn't intend to antagonize you so much, and I hope you're not too upset about it.  I am just afflicted with a sick sense of humor and I sometimes do this to people I like.  (Scotley, Mowgli, and JA can vouch for that!) (But in all fairness, those three can give punishment every bit as good as they receive!)


----------



## Leif

BTW, Rhun, thanks for buying the Bravos the drinks!  We couldn't have scripted that scene any better than what happened naturally!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Rhun, I just realized that I've been giving you all kinds of heck lately in numerous threads in which we participate.  I didn't intend to antagonize you so much, and I hope you're not too upset about it.  I am just afflicted with a sick sense of humor and I sometimes do this to people I like.  (Scotley, Mowgli, and JA can vouch for that!) (But in all fairness, those three can give punishment every bit as good as they receive!)





I hadn't noticed you giving me too much heck, so I guess that means everything is okay.  And don't worry, I've got a thick skin. Plus, if you offend me, I can just kill off Trevor!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I hadn't noticed you giving me too much heck, so I guess that means everything is okay.  And don't worry, I've got a thick skin. Plus, if you offend me, I can just kill off Trevor!



Oooooooh!!  The boy fights DIRTY!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Oooooooh!!  The boy fights DIRTY!!





I do try.


----------



## Leif

So, then, you're saying that the last time Trevor had the snot beat out of him, it was because you were unhappy with something that I did to your character in my game???


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> So, then, you're saying that the last time Trevor had the snot beat out of him, it was because you were unhappy with something that I did to your character in my game???




Nope, not at all. It was simply a successful attack of opportunity.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Nope, not at all. It was simply a successful attack of opportunity.



Hmmm, His Honor will reserve judgment on your credibility.  You're welcome.


----------



## Leif

Those of you in the group who are veterans of the old Joint Campaign remember how, periodically, the DMs had to go outside together and confer about some point or other.  That is what is happening right now.  

In other words,

"Wait one, Over."


----------



## Lou

*Memories*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Those of you in the group who are veterans of the old Joint Campaign remember how, periodically, the DMs had to go outside together and confer about some point or other.  That is what is happening right now.
> 
> In other words,
> 
> "Wait one, Over."




But I don't have any PGA to make lemonade....    Have to settle for whatever's on hand while we wait.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> But I don't have any PGA to make lemonade....    Have to settle for whatever's on hand while we wait.



It's probably a good thing that you don't have that particular libation on hand.  Our DM conference could conceivably take much longer in rt.  I'm still awaiting my co-DM's first response.


----------



## Scotley

You've got mail!


----------



## Leif

Back atcha, Bub!


----------



## Leif

Jonas said:
			
		

> "Dawn sounds good. Old Crazy Fish isn't really an early riser, that's why he has been taking caravan money, but we want to find him before he heads too far afield."





			
				Alarion said:
			
		

> "I suggest we meet at the city gates at dawn, or shortly thereafter." Alarion speaks pensively. "An we are to find a huntsman, we had best start early. I recently discovered a village in the general area where perhaps we could find some information about this ranger of ours."



Anyone else going to chime in, or are we to simply proceed?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter is busy eating, but is perfectly willing to go along with whatever the others decide on this one.


----------



## Leif

I just noticed a curiosity about this thread:

We have "bi-coastal Matthews!"

Thea on the east coast, and Brae on the west coast.


----------



## Rhun

I wouldn't exactly call myself "West Coast" since I am about a 12 hour drive from the coast. LOL. The Great Salt Lake has a lot of coastline, but I wouldn't consider it "going to the beach" or anything.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I wouldn't exactly call myself "West Coast" since I am about a 12 hour drive from the coast. LOL. The Great Salt Lake has a lot of coastline, but I wouldn't consider it "going to the beach" or anything.



What I meant was more that you're from a coastal state.   California, right?  That's coastal, even if YOU personally don't live right on the beach.  And Thea lives in Massachusetts, again, not necessarily right on the actual coastline, but Mass. borders the Atlantic nonetheless.

Sheesh, don't be so picky!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> What I meant was more that you're from a coastal state.   California, right?  That's coastal, even if YOU personally don't live right on the beach.  And Thea lives in Massachusetts, again, not necessarily right on the actual coastline, but Mass. borders the Atlantic nonetheless.





Well, I was born and grew up in California. The Bay Area, actually. But that was a long time ago. I've lived in Utah for the last 22 years or so. No ocean anywhere near here. Lots of mountains, forest and high desert, though.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, I was born and grew up in California. The Bay Area, actually. But that was a long time ago. I've lived in Utah for the last 22 years or so. No ocean anywhere near here. Lots of mountains, forest and high desert, though.



Oh, my mistake then, sorry!  For some reason I had it in my brain that you were in california now.     But you mentioned those awesome beaches on the Great Salt Lake??    What kind of Beach Babes does Utah have??


----------



## pathfinderq1

Yeah, it is Allston/Brighton for now- basically the western end of Boston proper, not quite close enough to throw a rock into the harbor.  But maybe if those darn grad schools take the bait, a future move to the West Coast is not impossible....


----------



## Fenris

Maybe you were thinking of me. I am a California native and still reside here. I'm an hour from the beach and an hour from the snow.


----------



## Leif

Fenris, I knew (at some point anyway) that you were a west coast denizen as well, but I still was under the incorrect impression that Rhun was alsol.   Thanks for trying to cover for me, though!  (going for an xp bonus?  wellllll, possibly.......)

I'm 3rd level now!  Yayyy!!  998 more posts and I get a new DM feat!


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Jonas/Fenris]There was probably a way to phrase your "doubts" without going all-out and calling Drueglefish a liar, which is basically what you did.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

I nominate Darius/Xedr for an Adademy Award!


----------



## Leif

*Leif's running commentary...*

Boy, Brae, you sure are brave when it comes to risking Alarion's neck!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Boy, Brae, you sure are brave when it comes to risking Alarion's neck!




Hey, I took a different path with Brae then I usually do with my clerics...most I design to be combat priests, but Brae is only mediocre in combat (I mean, he fights with a quarterstaff!). Plus, he would have cast _fly_ on Soulfetter had he been closer; Alarion just happened to be close enough that Brae could stay in cover!


----------



## Leif

FYI:  I'll be out of town and unable to post from this Sunday evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## jkason

So, I was looking up sleep just to see how long it lasts, and I noticed that slapping or causing any hurt to a sleeper wakes them. Assuming the ray was a similar effect, would it be possible that Retbi could awaken Moru, either with a smack with his tail or a nip or some such? Just a thought.

jason


----------



## Leif

That fluffy tail probably wouldn't do it, unless Retbi tickles his nose with it, but a slight nip on the ankle/earlobe/whatever should do it, yes, unless there's some sort of other nefarious Beholder-magic going on here.   Guess we'd better let Scotley have the final say on this one.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> That fluffy tail probably wouldn't do it, unless Retbi tickles his nose with it, but a slight nip on the ankle/earlobe/whatever should do it, yes, unless there's some sort of other nefarious Beholder-magic going on here.   Guess we'd better let Scotley have the final say on this one.




How about Bruno's tail?


----------



## Leif

Based on my experience of large hound tails, I'd say that would not only wake him up, but it would do a d8 of dmage.


----------



## Lou

I don't see a post by Xedr, but I have it on good authority that he is unavailable for a while.  (Now I see it in his OOC comment in the IC thread.)

*In fact*, he's _left_ town.  Uh, he's left the _country_.   He...he... fled the country.  For....for... _Europe_!  Yeah, *Europe*!  _*Yeah*_, _that's the ticket..... _

So don't expect him to post any actions for sleepyhead Darius for at least a week.  More if customs catches him, I mean, unreasonably detains him. 

[Darn, they got rid of strikethrough. ]


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Based on my experience of large hound tails, I'd say that would not only wake him up, but it would do a d8 of dmage.




Speaking of which we just got a great dane puppy.


----------



## Scotley

Fenris said:


> Speaking of which we just got a great dane puppy.





Congrats. That's a lot of dog. We recently lost our Boxer to cancer and are thinking about  getting a new dog. My wife has fond memories of Great Danes from when she was a kid, but I'm not sure I can handle a dog that big in the house. A Boxer was bad enough. We talked about a French Bulldog, but I suspect we'll end up with another Boxer. They just seem to be a good fit for our family--good with kids and cats, mild temperament, but big enough to dissuade would be rogues, low maintenance in terms of grooming/shedding. 

Anyway, on the gaming front, I think Retbi and Bruno should be able to rouse the sleepers, I was wondering when somebody was going to get around to poking one of you guys.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Anyway, on the gaming front, I think Retbi and Bruno should be able to rouse the sleepers, I was wondering when somebody was going to get around to poking one of you guys.





With that said, Brae will target someone else with the Dispel Magic...Moru was going to be his first choice, as he is the best candidate to bring more firepower to bear against the beholder.


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:
			
		

> Speaking of which we just got a great dane puppy.





Scotley said:


> Congrats. That's a lot of dog. We recently lost our Boxer to cancer and are thinking about  getting a new dog. My wife has fond memories of Great Danes from when she was a kid, but I'm not sure I can handle a dog that big in the house. A Boxer was bad enough. We talked about a French Bulldog, but I suspect we'll end up with another Boxer. They just seem to be a good fit for our family--good with kids and cats, mild temperament.
> 
> Anyway, on the gaming front, I think Retbi and Bruno should be able to rouse the sleepers, I was wondering when somebody was going to get around to poking one of you guys.




Congrats Fenris!  Good to know that Rolex the Watch Dog's legacy will continue at the Scotley house!


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli asked that I let folks know he will be offline until Sunday afternoon. I'll let this post serve as notice for you for Whirtlestaff's as well oh great and wondrous co-DM.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, so noted!


----------



## Helfdan

Man!  I have a 45% chance to hit with my first attack, and 20% to hit with the second one...  but I've missed every time!  IC hates me...  grumble, grumble...  

Venting done with...  we may return to our scheduled program


----------



## Leif

*4ED Weirdness*

For those interested in 4ED, whether you liike it, hate it, or are indifferent, take a look at this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235212

And, specifically, post #44 by Mad Maligor:  

[Quote:  Originally Posted by Jhaelen  ....Conversely I'd like to see some mechanism for player characters that allows for a low chance to recover encounter powers in combat.] 

Heroic Tier Feat (Generic) - Bag of Tricks
Prerequisites - Int 13
"The crafty adventurer had more tricks up his sleeves than a rogue has daggers."

Benefit - At the beginning of each round roll a die 12. If you roll a 12 you can regain a used encounter power of your choice. This feat can be taken up to three times, each time improving the chance by 1. For example, taking this feat twice would allow you to regain an encounter power on a roll of 11 or 12.

*edit* I just made that up btw...as an example of something you could put in your campaign. When I reread what I wrote it looked like I was stating it was already in game. I used d12 because it is offset from the monster d6 and balances out percentage wise for longer solo encounters. Allow more or less times it can be taken as a feat at your discretion to accomodate for any playtesting balance issues.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by MadMaligor; Today at 06:39 AM.


----------



## Leif

*Lou*

If you're still having trouble getting your Community Supporter status recognized, then I recommend that you make sure you have all the proof for the credit card payment handy and make a post explaining your problem in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=233530

Hopefully, that will get the ball rolling.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> If you're still having trouble getting your Community Supporter status recognized, then I recommend that you make sure you have all the proof for the credit card payment handy and make a post explaining your problem in this thread:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=233530
> 
> Hopefully, that will get the ball rolling.




I've already posted twice in _Piratecat_'s Meta thread *IMPORTANT! Is your new Community Supporter Account not working?*  I posted my PayPal information from 12/31/2007.  I hoping _Plane Sailing_ will get me on Morrus' list to review his records and activate me.  I've also emailed Morrus twice.  At this point I'll wait another few weeks and then try again.


----------



## Leif

OK, sorry then, Lou.  Sheesh, I thought that if you just told somebody imPOtent about the trouble, it'd be fixed almost instantly.  Yes, things ARE rosy in my world, thank you!


----------



## jkason

Hey, folks. Looks like there's going to be some hurricane-y / tropical stormy action in my neck of the woods sometime tomorrow, so I may not be on for a little while depending on how power goes, etc. Feel free to NPC as necessary and I'll be back when things dry out. 

jason.


----------



## Leif

Jason, keep your head down, your butt safe, and your powder dry!


----------



## Lou

Not exactly sure what to think or say about this posting....:

(special thanks to Hong, diaglo and Brown Jenkin for their $500 donations and to Seravin and AsEver for their whopping $1000 donation and Helfdan for his $1000 donation!)

Except, Thanks, Helfdan! That was certainly above and beyond the call of duty!


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Except, Thanks, Helfdan! That was certainly about and beyond the call of duty!




I saw that too...Kudos, Helfdan. Kudos.


----------



## Helfdan

*blushes*  As I told Russ, when 3.0 came out, I was about to dismiss it off hand, being an old-school player (basic/1st/2nd).  But this site got me interested in the game, and has both helped keep my interest and made me a better player.  I figured my 12-14 hour work-days have to come in handy for something...  now I just hope my wife doesn't find out...


----------



## Scotley

Just remind her that there are a lot worse things you could have spent a grand on--such as wine, women and song. I guess I better get off my ass do some posting. Wouldn't want you to feel you don't get a good return on the investment.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> such as wine, women and song.




Now you know why my donation was nowhere near as grand as Helfdan's! LOL. Ale and Whores!

In all seriousness, I really hope they get a great server to fix these issues. These forums have really been good for my creativity, and have allowed me to get in A LOT more gaming than I would regularly be able to do.


----------



## Leif

I'll gladly add my voice to the chorus praising helfdan!  I only hope that Scotley and I are able to prove ourselves worthy of your "$1,000.00 expectations!" hehe


----------



## Helfdan

Rhun said:


> Now you know why my donation was nowhere near as grand as Helfdan's! LOL. Ale and Whores!.





Damn!   You guys are just lucky I didn't think of that...  ale and whores would have definitely beat ew for my attention


----------



## Helfdan

Hey guys:  I was going over the finances and gear, and I realized that Alarion's original shield is better than the _+1 darkwood small shield _we found, as his check penalty from armor is already so high.  So if it can, at some point, be turned in for cash to be divided among the gang, he'll gladly do so (or did so in the couple of days off we had).


----------



## Leif

We can probably allow Alarion to have taken care of that during his time off.  Scotley?  Got a value for one darkwood shield in mind?


----------



## Scotley

A +1 darkwood small shield goes for 1203 gp. 

Normally you can sell items for half their cost or 601.5. What the hell, 602 gp.


----------



## Helfdan

Cool! That would be 80 gold, 2 silvers, and 6 coppers each for Thea, Raul, Jonas, Darius, Soulfetter, Moru and Alarion ...  and 40 gold, 1 silver, and 3 coppers for Wally


----------



## Leif

You are ENTIRELY too generous to Wally.  But, knowing how honorable and just you guys are, he'll probably expect it, won't he?  (And raise all hell if he doesn't get it?)  We have already gotten wayyyy more mileage out of Wally than we ever intended originally, and he shows no signs of letting up anytime soon, either.


----------



## Leif

I'm proably the last one to realize this, but: INVISIBLE CASTLE'S back!!!!


----------



## jkason

Sorry for the extra long absence. I weathered Fay just fine, but came out the other side of the rain to a death in the family, and haven't really had time to get online for PbP. I'm trying to get back in the swing now, though, so I should be posting IC soon.

jason


----------



## Leif

Do you mean to suggest that we give Moru _Control Weather_ as a SLA, or am I reading too much into your post?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll be at the lake and out of touch from this afternoon through sometime Monday.  Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Leif

There are now some pics of some of the LCA professors in my profile.  Moru, let me know if you'd like for one of the unnamed profs there already to be Professor Haswan Berfubble.  If not, we'll keep looking, no sweat.  They are in the album that refers to Whirtlestaff's Wizards Academy, which is my game.  Scotley graciously allowed me to have the same profs do double duty.

Just touch each pic with your mouse icon to see the title of the pic.


----------



## Leif

Found a pic that I like for Prof. Haswan Berfubble.  Please let me know if it meets with Moru's approval, jkason.  I also have a few more that I'm holding in reserve....


----------



## Helfdan

Just for RP purposes:  Is Carolton still there and/or going with us to the mill?


----------



## Leif

No, C. Drueglefish turned back after you got almost all the way to Pleasant Ford and headed back to his home area just outside Lauralie Summerhome.  He said something about needing to check on his pumpkin patch or some such.....

OOC:  What in thunder is a "Trackback"?


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:


> No, C. Drueglefish turned back after you got almost all the way to Pleasant Ford and headed back to his home area just outside Lauralie Summerhome.  He said something about needing to check on his pumpkin patch or some such.....
> 
> OOC:  What in thunder is a "Trackback"?




Thanks.

A Trackback is a way for people with web pages to know when others link to their page.  
Trackback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Helfdan!  Since you're so smart, look in the upper right of this and every other post.  What's that link beside the post number (permalink) used for?


----------



## Leif

You just messed with the WRONG thread, Bub!  Consider yourself reported to the ENWorld Powers that Be!


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:


> Thanks, Helfdan!  Since you're so smart, look in the upper right of this and every other post.  What's that link beside the post number (permalink) used for?





Heh!!  Asking an old geezer about 'puters...  well, if you put your cursor over the post number (or right click and hit properties) , you see a basic internet address that leads to that post, 
eg:  "http://www.enworld.org/forum/4451674-post802.html"

But if you put the cursor over the permalink, you see a more complex address:  

"http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/198627-ooc-constables-14th-ward-27.html#post4451674"  

(If you remove the quotation marks these take you to the same post)

Apparently, via use, abuse, or internet elves, these simple links can degrade over time, and cease to work.  the more complex link should, in theory, always work.  

Hopefully somebody who actually knows about page design will tell us if I got it right


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:


> Somebody gonna provide the MARCHING ORDER that Scotley asked for?? hint, hint





It's in the OOC spoiler of this post, boss.


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:


> It's in the OOC spoiler of this post, boss.



Boss?  "Gee," Leif said as his head swelled!  Yeah, my bad, sorry.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:


> OOC: We'll give Darius, Moru and Jonas until tomorrow to check in and then move forward.




Don't expect Darius to check in, but we may be surprised. Xedr is in a mandatory evacuation zone for Hurricane Ike (due to the risk of flooding from the expected 15+ ft storm surge).

The current anticipated track puts the eye about 30 miles west of my house and office. They are telling us to expect 100+ mph winds and 10-15 inches of rain from Friday evening until Sunday.


----------



## Leif

Be careful out there, man!  If worst comes to worst, find a good, stout tree and HANG ON TIGHT!!  How much did you miss the mandatory evac. zone by?  Does xedr live on the beach?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Be careful out there, man! If worst comes to worst, find a good, stout tree and HANG ON TIGHT!! How much did you miss the mandatory evac. zone by? Does xedr live on the beach?




I have some heavy-duty plywood at the house, I'm wondering if I should try to cover up some west-facing windows. I'm hoping the house next to me protects the south-facing windows.

The mandatory evacuation zone is currently no farther north than the SE and due S edge of Houston proper, all due to expected storm surge up Galveston Bay and the bayous and creeks that drain into it. That's about 45 miles SE of me. We are under a shelter-in-place order.

Xedr lives miles from the beach but south of Houston and just north of a town that notoriously floods. His area may see storm surge from Galveston Bay, which happens to run quite a ways inland from Galveston island. The Bay tends to flood an inland lake that overflows into the surrounding area, which is very flat.

I live about 60 miles towards the coast from Bryan/College Station and Texas A&M, and they are expected to see tropical storm force sustained winds this weekend.

Here's a link to the local news What to Expect from Hurricane Ike


----------



## Scotley

Couldn't hurt to cover the windows. If you are gonna put up the plywood do it before the wind picks up. I've seen a loose sheet of plywood do some scary things when it gets airborne. Keep your head down and best of luck to you.


----------



## Lou

We survived Hurricane Ike with no more than missing shingles. Power is back on for me but not for Xedr. He sheltered in place with his windows boarded. Phone and Internet access came back for me this afternoon. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Leif

Glad you're both ok!  Footage from your area looks ROUGH!


----------



## Lou

Just to give you an idea of what's going on in the Houston area:

Tonight in Kingwood, Texas, there are two service stations with no gasoline but lines around the block....

They have beer. And it's cold!

There is a broad stretch of suburban homes in that area generally north of downtown Houston that will not get power back for as much as 4 weeks. Their electrical distribution subsystems were utterly destroyed by Hurricane Ike. The substations will have to be built elsewhere and trucked in. The power lines will have to be restrung among those substations.

If you look at the maps, remember that the broad eye of Hurricane Ike passed over Galveston then north just to the east of downtown Houston with the east edge at Baytown to Spring and Conroe before heading on north of the Houston area.  Hurricane force winds extended to the west as far as about Tomball.


----------



## Helfdan

Glad to hear you're both allright!


----------



## jkason

I've been trying to avoid this, but I think it's probably best that I officially drop out of this game. It's not that I don't enjoy it, but the fact is that I've had much less time for enworld than previously, and while most of the games I'm in are moving at a speed that I feel I can keep up with, this game (when it's not being held up waiting for me to check in) is quite speedy. 

Which is great, really. It shows a lot of energy still coming from all the folks running and playing it. But when I find myself perpetually a page or more behind the game thread (often without the time to read all those posts), I know I'm not really contributing in a meaningful way, and you guys deserve to charge ahead without wondering when I'll manage to make an appearance. 

Feel free to turn Moru into NPC magical support, or send him back to the Academy on some research mission, or whatever you feel best helps the game. And my very sincere apologies for having held things up for as long as I have.

jason


----------



## Leif

Bummer, jkason!  Oh, well, thanks for sticking it out as long as you did, and it's been great having you!  (I also look forward to continuing to game with you in other thread(s).)  Moru is welcome to return at any time.


----------



## Helfdan

Fenris said:


> OOC: I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> [sblock=Jonas spot and listen]
> Jonas Spot and Listen (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=14) [/sblock]
> 
> 
> Jonas takes rear with Brae, his bow out and Bruno keeping a nose out in the rear.




errrr...  dude, I was hoping Jonas would be in front with Alarion, checking for tracks...  Rangers lead the way, and all that


----------



## Scotley

jkason, thanks for letting us know what's up. We'll figure out a way to put Moru on leave for a while in case you get the opportunity to return. I've really enjoyed having you in the game and hope to see you around.


----------



## Leif

Dude, what are we doing wrong?  With the population of our thread dwindling like it is, you think Andrew might want to come back?


----------



## Scotley

Possibly, but his player is having trouble keeping all the games he's running going right now. I doubt he has time. Guess we'll have to start giving out prizes to players who show up or something. I'll be Darius would come back if you ran a really long extension cord from your house to his...


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, that's a thought.  Yeah, you're right about JA.  I'm only playing in 2 of his games, I guess.  No, better make than one:  just Southern Operatives?  Guess that's why I'm kinda missing the old geezer.


----------



## Scotley

Couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Leif

Well, only if he has plenty of time for us.  If we get another "sometimer" we'll be worse off than we are now with a player missing.


----------



## Helfdan

Gentlemen, even the longest-running games on the boards (such as this one) have their pauses, and have player attrition...  RL is that way.  Good thing we started off with a large group.  One suggestion is to recruit guys as needed.  WOrked great with Rhun, and in this setting, it makes sense to have a new guy in the squad once in a while.  Let me just tell you, you won't get rid of Alarion that easily


----------



## Leif

Helfdan said:


> Gentlemen, even the longest-running games on the boards (such as this one) have their pauses, and have player attrition...  RL is that way.



  Indeed.  I have slowly come to acccept this fact.  And this game isn't long-running compared to Scotley's "Island Empire" game, in which I am privileged, currently, to be a player, although it was already a well-seasoned, ancient game before I joined it.  







			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> Good thing we started off with a large group.



  Exactly!  







			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> One suggestion is to recruit guys as needed.  WOrked great with Rhun, and in this setting, it makes sense to have a new guy in the squad once in a while.



  We are indeed seeing about this now.  For story reasons, it makes sense for any new constable not to join the squad until you return to the Fourteenth.  







			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> Let me just tell you, you won't get rid of Alarion that easily



  Oh sure!!!  you say that NOW, and then, TOMORROW, we'll be like, "Where is that bloody Alarion??"


----------



## Leif

*Help?*

I'd like to read the description of _Whelming Blast_, but I've looked in PH, SC, CA, and CM, and I just can't find it.  I must be overlooking it, right?  Will someone please tell me where it is?


----------



## Scotley

I thought it was in spell compendium, but if it isn't there then players handbook two must be its origin.


----------



## Helfdan

PHBII is correct, sir


----------



## Leif

*Why why why why!!!!!*

Why in this WORLD do I ALWAYS forget to check PHII???

AAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Don't feel too bad- it probably moves around from book to book while you are not looking.  Beguiler spells are sneaky like that.  On a related note, the Unsettling Enchantment feat is in Complete Mage.


----------



## Leif

lololololol!!  Yeah, I knew there had to be a simple explanation like that!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Headed to the lake this morning - be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

I'm taking the family down to the Gulf for a couple of days on the beach. I'll have my computer, but I don't expect to do a lot of posting. I leave you in Leif's very capable hands. Enjoy Frick and Frack!


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, now I have to play both trolls.   I'm just not sure I can manage to pull off playing a suicidal rogue.  What do you think, Rhun?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hmmm, now I have to play both trolls.   I'm just not sure I can manage to pull off playing a suicidal rogue.  What do you think, Rhun?





You are imminently qualified.


----------



## Leif

Hmm, not sure quite how to take that one.  You mean I'm "about to be" qualified?  One wonders what impending doom will qualify me!


----------



## Leif

[sblock=pathfinderq1/Thea]"Blinding Color Surge"???  That one's in phII again, right?  It's not on any SRD that I know of.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Yes- PHB II, page 104


----------



## Leif

I was just looking over our Rogue's Gallery and somewhat taking stock of how the game is going.   I must say, that even though we've had a minor amount of attrition in the constabulary, we seem to have found ourselves a very dedicated and highly skilled bunch of crime fighters!  Kudos to the six original members who are still with us, and I feel certain that Brae is also worthy of the same accolades, it was just fickle fate that he wasn't here from the beginning.


----------



## Scotley

Please award yourselves some 515 experience points each for dispatching the brace of Forest Trolls, Frick the fighter and Frack the rogue.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for your timely re-arrival on the scene, Scotty!  I gladly surrender the reins of Primary DM to you! 

Anyway, I'm laughing too hard at the misfortune of the Constables to DM effectively! hehehe


----------



## Leif

*Mowgli*

Sorry, dude, you're fresh out of wizards in the party, and Thea doesn't know _Identify_.  Guess you'll have to come up with another plan to learn about your new toy (Magic Greataxe).


----------



## Leif

*Fenris*

Don't forget to roll initiative for Jonas.


----------



## Rhun

Edit: Meant to post in the IC thread. Oops.


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Don't forget to roll initiative for Jonas.





Done and added to my spot post.


----------



## Scotley

Thank you sir. Post now up.


----------



## Leif

Not to be overly picky, Scotley, but shouldn't our cleric be on the initiative list as "Brae" or "Braevil" instead of as "Rhun"???


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Not to be overly picky, Scotley, but shouldn't our cleric be on the initiative list as "Brae" or "Braevil" instead of as "Rhun"???




Hee hee...glad to see I'm not the only one that makes such mistakes.


----------



## Leif

I, however, am disturbed to see that I am, again, the jerk who points it out.


----------



## Scotley

I, however, am disturbed to see that I am, once again the poor slob who has to fix what's broken.


----------



## Leif

Gee, Scotty, isn't that a Daddy's whole reason for existence in our imperfect world?


----------



## Scotley

Seems to be from where I sit.


----------



## Leif

And, since you sit in the "Daddy Chair", I guess you ought to know!


----------



## Scotley

I hate to do this in the middle of a fight and just as a new party member is introduced, but I'll be out of touch until Monday or even Tuesday.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I hate to do this in the middle of a fight and just as a new party member is introduced, but I'll be out of touch until Monday or even Tuesday.



Yeah, _SURE_ you do!!


----------



## pathfinderq1

So, for the new arrival- is he anyone that the constables actually recognize (seen around the 14th, or elsewhere in town, that sort of thing)?  Or, failing that, is he in some sense of a recognizable uniform (surcoat, badge, etc.)?  Right now Thea is a bit overwhelmed by the stealth and subtlety of his arrival, but it might be good to know if he is an ally without having to quiz him under fire, as it were...

And, more to the point- welcome aboard!  You're just in time- I think.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I take the liberty of replying in the place of scott or leif, at least about the uniform/badge: I didn't mention it, because it is not the first think that one sees in such a dramatically idiotic appearance, but, stained with soup and covered with the half of a tomatoe, there _is _a constable badge. 

And given the fact that I didn't present myself, hello everyone. The people I know here are all from J.A.'s games. Hope the others don't mind my periodic outbursts of craziness (craziness...heh...you will see). Actually, this is all J.A.'s fault. I used a barbarian in the Divine Avengers as "funny" outbursts channel, but he put it in pause.


----------



## Leif

D'Accord!  Yes, he is wearing a 14th Ward badge and (somewhat stained) surcoat. 

(Pardon my French, hehehe)


----------



## Nightbreeze

ehm...stupid question, what are we waiting for in the ic thread?


----------



## Leif

That would be the Dude of the Hour, the Man with the Plan  ....  SCOTLEY!

(Hold your applause, please, he's sensitive that way....)


----------



## Nightbreeze

ah ok. given the fact that he posted, but did not advance, I assumed he was waiting for something.

So he is the man with all the secret thingies? Good to know only one of the DM is going to be annoyed when I start the divination spree . Kidding...I need one more level to do that (I just gave you a wonderful reason to kill my pc, didn't I? -_-).


----------



## Lou

From a player's view, Scotley and Leif appear to take charge of different things at different times. So at this point, Scotley must be in charge of whatever has to happen next.

Don't worry, this game is sooooo much faster than JA's games.....


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze said:


> ah ok. given the fact that he posted, but did not advance, I assumed he was waiting for something.
> 
> So he is the man with all the secret thingies? Good to know only one of the DM is going to be annoyed when I start the divination spree . Kidding...I need one more level to do that (I just gave you a wonderful reason to kill my pc, didn't I? -_-).



You may well be correct -- he may be waiting for something.  I just don't know.  This "scene" is Scotley's baby, so I'm not going to jump in and mess up what he has planned.  And not to worry.  If we decide to kill your character, we can find a much better reason than that!   But, seriously, I wouldn't worry too much about that if I was you.  I mean, we did actively seek you out and recruit you for this circus, didn't we?  I'd say that we need to get _at least_ two or three good adventures out of you before we even _think_ about killing you off! mwahahaha.



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> From a player's view, Scotley and Leif appear to take charge of different things at different times. So at this point, Scotley must be in charge of whatever has to happen next.
> 
> Don't worry, this game is sooooo much faster than JA's games.....



We do take charge of different things at different times.  Sometimes.  Seemingly with no rhyme and/or reason.  I have an idea that Scotley is indisposed at the moment, hence his dearth of posts today.  He usually proves me wrong as soon as I say something like that.  Let's hope that he does so now.  But not to worry, it's all good.


----------



## Nightbreeze

> Don't worry, this game is sooooo much faster than JA's games.....




That's easy: two DMs, when one is submerged with work, the other one takes some days off to make the thread go on 



> If we decide to kill your character, we can find a much better reason than that!




There is a better reason for killing a PC than the fact that he discovers your carefully prepared secret plots, decoys and traps? Other than an annoying player, as a DM I can't think of one


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> Don't worry, this game is sooooo much faster than JA's games.....






I'm really missing a couple of JA's games though...anyone heard from him? How's he doing?


----------



## Leif

JA....

Mowgli is hosting an annual retreat at this parents' vacation cabin up in the Arkansas woods this weekend.  Scotley, Mowgli, and JA should all be there, so they'll doubtless have stories to tell us next week.  I am invited to go, and I thought that I would, but I've backed out at the last minute due to work considerations.  I was going to drive up there this afternoon.  Since my vacation time has already been deducted, I'll go ahead and leave work at noon today, *sigh*.  I may go ahead and head on up there sometime tomorrow.  Scotley's planning to arrive tomorrow afternoon as well.  The rest of the gang should be joining Mowgli this afternoon/evening.  Mowgli himself has been there for a day or two  already.

JA is living full-time in Oklahoma now, so I never actually see him anymore, and I don't hear from him that much.  I imagine that Scotley stays in much closer contact with him than I do.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry gang, week from hell. I will get caught up tonight! Of course then I'm going away for two days...


----------



## Rhun

Tell JA we want him to come back when you see him, Scotley! Have a fun trip!


----------



## Scotley

I'll twist his arm for you, but maybe a bribe of a nice bottle of wine would be of more use.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> I'll twist his arm for you, but maybe a bribe of a nice bottle of wine would be of more use.





I know JA likes his scotch...tell him I could ship him a bottle.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> I know JA likes his scotch...tell him I could ship him a bottle.




He's rather fond of Irish Whiskey as well. I'll do my best to temp him for you.


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze:
If you're interested I have a folder on my ENWorld profile that has pictures of some of Sentran's professors at the LCA.  I assume that Scotley got you all hooked up with the players' wiki?   Go to: Lauralie Summerhome Campaign » home if not.  Just check it out to see what's going on there, and apply to join so you can put your stuff on there, too.


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze, I just added Sentran to the character roster on the wiki, and opened a new personal page for you to use there.  Go to "Characters in the Game" and you'll see Sentran's name on the list of characters.


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Scotley]I was hanging out at the players wiki tonight, and I realized that while we gave Barcarus two Lesser God "buddies," we never gave Meda any!  So I whipped out a Consort for Meda and also a Nurse for her, too.  Make any changes you want to make, or just scrap them if you don't like them and we'll start over.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze

oki, I requested to join the wikispace. Will finally move on and write more on my character one of these days.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, Nightbreeze, I just approved your request to join the wiki.  No hurry, on that stuff.   In fact, I think use of the wiki has been generally tapering off over the past few months.  I did notice that Lou (Raul) has been doing something there, though.  It's just another hand spot to keep notes, lists of things, and so forth, but there's not a great deal of privacy, since any members of the wiki can see what you add there.


----------



## Leif

[sblock=Scotley]Scotty, we've still got 2 members of the players wiki who aren't in the game any longer.  I just canceled Rahvin's membership, but jkason and j alexander are still members.  I guess that's no big deal, really, but it just seems kinda pointless.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Soul Fetter*

Looks like Sentran the Violet, your new Diviner buddy, is very well-equipped to cast _identify_ spells, for things like big ol' magic axes, but whether he will do so for you is entirely up to him.   (Looks like you missed when you posted your request for same in the RG thread.)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> [sblock=Scotley]Scotty, we've still got 2 members of the players wiki who aren't in the game any longer.  I just canceled Rahvin's membership, but jkason and j alexander are still members.  I guess that's no big deal, really, but it just seems kinda pointless.[/sblock]




[sblock]j alexander asked me this weekend about the possibility of rejoining the game soon if he can get his life in order. I told him we'd discuss it, so dropping him from the wiki could be premature. I saw your emails with jkason and that works for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> [sblock]j alexander asked me this weekend about the possibility of rejoining the game soon if he can get his life in order. I told him we'd discuss it, so dropping him from the wiki could be premature. I saw your emails with jkason and that works for me.[/sblock]



[sblock=CO-DM SCOTLEY]Yeah, and I just sent you another one about jkason, too, hehehe.  (At least I was kind enough to copy him on it, too.)  Anyway, back to the subject at hand -- THAT'S GREAT!   But wait -- "life in order?"  Like *how much in order*?  Could it happen sometime this century??  We've only got about 91 years left, ya know?  Still, I take the fact that he even wants to re-join as a verification that I now at least give the appearance of sorta knowing what in the heck I'm doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

I just learned how to make preeety links like Scotley!  See:

Lauralie Summerhome Game, Pt. II


----------



## Leif

Interesting strategy you guys have cooking here.  I especially like the way you have managed to get Brae and Raul way out in front and exposed like that.  (I sure hope they know what they're doing!)  Even Thea is about 150 feet behind them, but she's going as fast as she can.


----------



## Lou

You like that? Putting the two healers in harm's way ahead of everyone else. Looks like poor planning to me, too. But that's the way it is. 

No snickers on my velvet mafia comment? That took a lot effort for my adjective-challenged brain, as well as some interesting googling.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Truthfully, the Velvet Mafia comment sailed over my head completely, but, just for politeness's sake:  _snicker!_


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:


> No snickers on my velvet mafia comment? That took a lot effort for my adjective-challenged brain, as well as some interesting googling.




It made me laugh, I just couldn't think of anything to go along with it. LOL.


----------



## Leif

Looking back now, it IS funny!  I'm not sure whether you know where the "San Francisco" Ward of LS is.....

(How did we overlook that feature of our city, Scotley?) heh heh heh


----------



## Leif

actually we did include an "alt. lifestyles" neighborhood in the 10th Ward.


----------



## Leif

A few constables of the 10th have mildly propositioned Raul and Thea, but you either weren't interested or they  weren't your type or something.  (So that's how you know that the rumors are true.) 

But this is totally up to individual player tastes/preferences.  If you want your character to be playing for the "other team", who are we to naysay it?  We might look at you funny, but you'll probably never even notice it through the computer.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> actually we did include an "alt. lifestyles" neighborhood in the 10th Ward.




Hey, we're inclusive multi-culturally aware DM's. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Leif

"'Not I,' said the cat."  -- a small tribute to our friend Jeff


----------



## Leif

Just in case anyone forgot about --

Our Glorious Players' Wiki


----------



## Leif

FYI:  New, improved pictures of LCA professors are in the appropriate album on my profile now.  Just in case anyone cares.


----------



## Leif

^
 |_ (Raul's mourners)

And think of his poor, forlorn, and destitute mother!  You guys can rack up major brownie points with the citizenry of Lauralie Summerhome if you pitch in to help take care of her........  (And that will apply whether Raul is really gone for good, or not.  )


----------



## Leif

*Jonas*

Scotley,

I checked on Fenris and saw that he just logged into ENWorld two days ago, so I sent him this private message:  "Hey, Fenris!  We're just missing Jonas and wanted to make sure that everything's still ok!  Let us know, please, and Jonas can take a move any time now."

Hopefully, he'll be in touch with us soon?


----------



## Scotley

Hey Lou, it seems I'm on a roll this week. I just dropped another character in my Tomb of Horrors game.


----------



## Leif

Not a peep from Jonas/Fenris yet, but it's only been one day.  Still, we owe it to the involved players to not let the situation get to far out-of-hand.  I say we give him a week at most, maybe?  Since email has been sent and everything.  I don't really want to 'harass' him at his private email, but do you think that might be a good idea before we let the axe fall on him?  Or will it done be too dang late by then?  ("Why cain't you even try to remember to keep from forgettin' that!? - Gale Snoats (as played by John Goodman) (sp?) in "Raising Arizona")

WE GOTS PEEPS!! On Thursday morning, 12/11/08.  Yes, Scotley and I have been in contact with Fenris.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hey Lou, it seems I'm on a roll this week. I just dropped another character in my Tomb of Horrors game.



As your Very Loyal Player, as well as your Co-DM, let me say how totally PROUD of you I am! :d  (And I hope to keep both Gnurl's and Logan's heads off the chopping block!  Off, and very far away from it too.)  (If you have to take someone, though, take Logan.  He wasn't even mine when he started, and, regardless, he would be very lucky to survive that death trap of a dungeon he's in now!)


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> As your Very Loyal Player, as well as your Co-DM, let me say how totally PROUD of you I am! :d  (And I hope to keep both Gnurl's and Logan's heads off the chopping block!  Off, and very far away from it too.)  (If you have to take someone, though, take Logan.  He wasn't even mine when he started, and, regardless, he would be very lucky to survive that death trap of a dungeon he's in now!)





Speaking of which, killing a character in the Tomb of Horrors is, in itself, no great feat.  But YOU, Sir, managed to accomplish it the old fashioned way -- IN STRAIGHTFORWARD MELEE, not with one of the numerous, if not infinite, death-traps in that dungeon!


----------



## Scotley

Well, I did manage to off two or three with a trap in the very first room.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, but, like I said, that's not even difficult at all in this dungeon.  But you exceeded yourself and killed a character, to paraphrase John Houseman, "The Old Fashioned Way, you butchered him."


----------



## Lou

At least no one was waiting for me to move.....


----------



## Leif

What do you mean, Lou?  We're always waiting with baited breath for you to move!  

Oh, you mean waiting and waiting and waiting?  Nahhh.  But we ARE always READY for your moves!   (In a good way)


----------



## Leif

*"Hey, Lou!"  - BOC  (actually 'Lu' in that song, tho)*

In case you didn't know, you now have the option of starting a new character.  We assume that your friends will take Raul's lifeless husk back to the city for clerical attention when they finish up here.  That's not certain, though, is it?  When they get back to the city is probably the earliest time that we could introduce a new character, too.  Unless you want us to do another _Deus ex Machina_ routine like we did with Sertran.


----------



## Lou

I'll email both DMs with an idea.


----------



## Leif

Roger that, Lou.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Tomb of Horrors...brrr...it's almost worse than Rappan Athuk.

Rappan Athuk has fewer death traps (of which I am not particularly fond), but boy, speak about impossible combat odds and almost no places to rest...


----------



## Leif

I have Rappan Athuk, come to think of it!  Maybe we could use it, Scotley? hehe


----------



## Scotley

Lou said:


> I'll email both DMs with an idea.




I have not received it.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> I have Rappan Athuk, come to think of it!  Maybe we could use it, Scotley? hehe




Sure!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> I'll email both DMs with an idea.





Scotley said:


> I have not received it.



Nor have I.


----------



## Leif

Have you heard from Lou yet, Scotty?  I sure haven't.  Guess we'd better check and see whether Raul's health/life insurance was paid up when he met his fate.


----------



## Leif

Standing Order -- There is a Standing Order from Iggy that he is to be notified ASAP in the event of a constable casualty.  (It's going to take a couple of days to plan a funeral big enough for an Alpha, too!)


----------



## Lou

Raul's insurance plan is all paid up.  

He was a man of simple taste, he had to be since he was taking care of his dear mother while she continued her charitable work.

Raul didn't even spend his share of the last treasure.  He was saving it in hope of buying some better magic items to boost his armor class.


----------



## Leif

Did Raul, being the ascetic that he was, leave instructions for a simple funeral and a very basic headstone as marker?  That was part of the paperwork when he was hired on to the constabulary.

What do you think, Scotty?  Iggy wouldn't abide by that would he?  I mean, come on!  This is a ALPHA!  There's got to be a procession that stretches all the way across the 14th, several dozen mourners, and the declaration of a holiday, right?


----------



## Lou

Raul's instructions would be to be raised if possible, and if not, then a simple service with a simple burial as typical for a monk of the Undying Way, or, if necessary, at the city cemetery in the elven section.


----------



## Leif

Typically, Monks of the Undying Way are cremated, and the ashes scattered in whatever area of the city was nearest to the deceased's heart.  Of course, a small piece of the cadaver is retained (usually the tip of a finger) to make a _Resurrection_ possible, should that become a necessity at some future time.

Don't worry, though, this won't be done immediately, for sure.  Generally only after a reasonable time for a _Raise Dead_ to be performed has elapsed with no such raising occurring.

What did you mean, "in the city cemetery's elven section if necessary?"


----------



## Leif

*Summerling Wood Elven Lore*

Incidentally, there is no section of any cemetery in Lauralie Summerhome where the Summerling Wood Elves are buried.  Their elders, when they juidge that their time is nearing and will soon come, patiently await the next migration of the Summerlings, and then, usually, they are buried somewhere along the path of the journey in some secluded, wooded bower.


----------



## Lou

Just in case the Undying Way didn't publicly have a burial spot or place for urns. You know, because the monks are supposed to be undying....

Raul is half- Mountain Elf.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Just in case the Undying Way didn't publicly have a burial spot or place for urns. You know, because the monks are supposed to be undying....
> 
> Raul is half- Mountain Elf.



No, My Son, the MONKS aren't "undying."  The WAY is UNDYING!


----------



## Leif

Hey, Scotty, did you ever check anymore about a place in Memphis that can make us some LCA t-shirts?    We never did settle on a final design, either.


----------



## Scotley

I'm sure there are places, I'm not sure about prices.


----------



## Leif

Gee, Dude, THAT'S a big help!


----------



## Leif

I've mentioned the possibility of joining the Constable Corps to KerlanRayne, which, if it happens would bring us once again back to the full strength (numberwise) that we started with.  (Unless I'm totally mistaken.)  What do you guys think?  We can stand  one more Victim Constable, can't we?

And if J Alexander/Andrew returns, we'll be at FullStrength +1!  Cool!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> I've mentioned the possibility of joining the Constable Corps to KerlanRayne, which, if it happens would bring us once again back to the full strength (numberwise) that we started with. (Unless I'm totally mistaken.) What do you guys think? We can stand one more Victim Constable, can't we?
> 
> And if J Alexander/Andrew returns, we'll be at FullStrength +1! Cool!




Sounds good! What sort of specialist do we need right now, other than a spellcaster who can cast "_Don't Fall for Traps_"?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Sounds good! What sort of specialist do we need right now, other than a spellcaster who can cast "_Don't Fall for Traps_"?



The only traditional party role that you're weak on is ROGUES, since we have only ever had one Rogue in the party (Rahvin) and he wasn't around for too, too awfully long.  But, on the other hand, more divine casters are always a plus, and more front-line warrior-types are always welcome, too.  And, imho, you can NEVER have enough Arcane Casters! 

So I suppose that leaves the field pretty much wide open for whatever is desired.


----------



## Leif

The usual "final arrangements" for monks of the undying way has been changed a little bit.  (It may be changed again, if Scotty so desires  or I get another wild hair. )

[see post 916 for the change]

I just now noticed that it's getting to be nearly time to start "OOC Thread II" for this game!  That doesn't happen every day!  (Scotty, do you think it would be possible to start the title of the new OOC thread with "Constables of the 14th Ward" instead of "OOC?"  I ask just in case you start it rather than me, because if I start it, then I know it will be that-a-way!)


----------



## pathfinderq1

A dedicated locks-and-traps rogue might be good, and a second divine caster could be useful, considering how much trouble we get in.  Other than that, no  particular preference here.


----------



## Helfdan

I agree we could use pretty much any type of character you would like to play, although Alarion would miss his good friend.  

I'll talk to Eloy to see if Rahvin can make a comeback, but I don't have high hopes...


----------



## Leif

That's ok if Rahvin stays in retirement.  I think Eloy was pretty much tired of the game anyway, and we don't want someone involved who doesn't want to be.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Hello, I'm Kerlan, but I see you are already talking about me. Leif mentioned that there may be a opening in this game and I was just taking a look around. There's a lot of info here. 

Well, here's what I see in your game. 

Current Members: 
Alarion: Helfdan - Human Knight 6
Brae: Rhun - Human Cleric 6
Darius: Xedr - Human Fighter 6
Raul: Lou - Half Elf Monk 6 (Dead?)	
Sentran: Nightbreeze - Human Wizard 6
Soul Fetter: Mowgli - Goliath Barbarian 2 / Binder 3
Thea: Pathfinderq1 - Human Beguiler 5 / Sorcerer 1

Lost Member:
Jonas: Fenris - Human Urban Ranger 6

So, you lost a ranged combat character but still have 3-4 melee types. You have a couple of arcane casters but not much battlefield control. You have a cleric which is the only one that can heal. You also have no rogue type PC. The Beguiler kind of fills in for that role. What role do you think you need? I'm rather partial to Wizards and brutes, but I have never played a Spellthief before. 

What books are allowed? I see the books PHB 2, Complete Warrior, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Complete Adventurer, Heroes of Horror, Miniatures Handbook, and Tome of Magic. Are there any others like Spell Compendium or Magic Item Compendium, Races of books, all the Completes? Is it 6th level now, which would make prestige classes available?


----------



## Leif

Welcome, Kerlan! 

[note of explanation for everyone else:  Kerlan has been playing in my Whirtlestaff's Wizards Academy game since its inception.  He's a good player, and has the makings of a quality Constable, IMHO.]

We are short a rogue at the moment.  We had one, originally, but he withdrew some time ago.  I'm not entirely sure that we've set a list of permissible books to use as far as characters go.  Propose what floats your boat the best, and we'll consider it.  The group is 6th level, but I think we've pretty much established that we don't want anyone starting with levels in a PrC.  Again, you're free to submit whatever you like, but we're not obligated to approve it! 

If I may say so, your Spellthief concept is intriguing!

Also, if you'd like to take a look at it, here's the Players' Wiki for this game:
http://lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com/  You can find more character generation information there, too.

Oh, and Raul is, indeed, deceased at the moment.


----------



## Scotley

Rather than a list of books, the list of acceptable races/classes is on the wiki. Spell compendium and Magic Item compendium are acceptable sources. No prestige classes to start, but seventh level shouldn't be too long in coming. Float any Prestige class you'd like to pursue for 7th and we'll give you an opinion in advance. We'd rather consider specific classes rather than books. We have an Archivist who is planning a return if his evil masters at work ever cut him some slack, he's got a level or two of cleric as well, so there is a little more divine magic coming. 

As a DM I have no preference as to what you play. If I take a look objectively at the current party composition, I'd say spell thief would be a nice addition. Bard or Ranger would also allow for some limited extra healing and the party could use a skill monkey. But hey, if you like brutes or wizards, go for it.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Just so you know- I'm having DSL troubles, so my posting may be spotty until they are fixed.  No estimate on time- took something like 4 hours of hold with customer service for even a patchy fix.


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:


> Just so you know- I'm having DSL troubles, so my posting may be spotty until they are fixed.  No estimate on time- took something like 4 hours of hold with customer service for even a patchy fix.



Hang in there, pq1!  Ma Bell is an old B!  Vive le HighSpeed!


----------



## Helfdan

Be welcome, Kerlan!


----------



## KerlanRayne

I am assuming that the Tome of Battle is off limits? I would be willing to take the feats to learn maneuvers if needed.


----------



## Leif

Well, I wouldn't say that, exactly.  I refer you to Scotley's previous post #932.  And it may be awhile before we can work you into the story, too, but since you haven't even submitted a character yet, I guess you know that.  Again, look at the wiki for accteptable races/classes.  Any other features that you would like for your character should be addressed specifically, rather that just by stating a book.


----------



## KerlanRayne

I know that you wanted more specifics but some books, like Tome of Battle, Tome of Magic, Magic of Incarnum, and the Expanded Psionics Handbook, have mechanics so different from normal books that it's usually the whole book or nothing. (I doubt you use Incarnum either.)

I was looking at the Spellthief but I'm not really getting into the class like I thought I would. Now I'm thinking about an Illuman Wizard / Archivist / Mystic Theurge. 

Would I start with the minimum of 15,000 xp and 13,000 gp?


----------



## Leif

15,000 xp and 13,000 gp are what my books say for 6th level characters.  You'll need to spend most of that gold.  We don't want LOADED constables walking around, after all.  And we have a player who may be returning soon who is playing an archivist.  That's not a prohibition against you playing one, I'm just pointing out that there may be another possibly single-classed archivist in the party.  Your idea for a character sounds good, except for that, though.   (Even that's good if you don't mind.)


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Oh, and Raul is, indeed, deceased at the moment.



OOC: Jonas would willingly donate his (but not Bruno's) raise dead or resurrection for Raul if it is needed.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> 15,000 xp and 13,000 gp are what my books say for 6th level characters.  You'll need to spend most of that gold.  We don't want LOADED constables walking around, after all.  And we have a player who may be returning soon who is playing an archivist.  That's not a prohibition against you playing one, I'm just pointing out that there may be another possibly single-classed archivist in the party.  Your idea for a character sounds good, except for that, though.





And you can always spend some of that gold on a nice gift for Brae to help keep you alive and healthy!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> 15,000 xp and 13,000 gp are what my books say for 6th level characters.  You'll need to spend most of that gold.  We don't want LOADED constables walking around, after all.  And we have a player who may be returning soon who is playing an archivist.  That's not a prohibition against you playing one, I'm just pointing out that there may be another possibly single-classed archivist in the party.  Your idea for a character sounds good, except for that, though.



I know that's the base gold and XP but I thought 7th level wasn't far away. I didn't know how far behind I would be. Also, I was wondering about extra XP for scribing scrolls and such. 
I would be using Archivist for the INT based divine spellcasting. If a single classed player came in he would more likely use the class abilities than I would.


----------



## Lou

Fenris said:


> OOC: Jonas would willingly donate his (but not Bruno's) raise dead or resurrection for Raul if it is needed.




That's a friendly gesture, but it shouldn't be necessary.   Raul's insurance is paid up, if his body arrives to claim the benefits.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> I know that's the base gold and XP but I thought 7th level wasn't far away. I didn't know how far behind I would be. Also, I was wondering about extra XP for scribing scrolls and such.
> I would be using Archivist for the INT based divine spellcasting. If a single classed player came in he would more likely use the class abilities than I would.



Well, actually, we've been keeping everyone's xp total as equal as possible, so you really have no worries there.  Just check the RG and see what it is currently.  If you see a lot of  different totals, then that will make me a liar, I guess, and we'll have to figure something else out.  But your use of xp for item-crafting will lower your by a little bit, but that shouldn't make too mych difference.  Good plan on the Archivist stuff, too!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Here's what I found. 

Alarion: 17,740 xp
Brae: 17,740 xp
Soulfetter: 17,225 xp
Thea: 17,225 xp
Jonas 17,000 xp

I guess that means I should start with about 17,225 to 17,740 xp. Unless you want me to use the total after the current adventure. I also found that Raul and Sentran didn't have xp totals listed. Darius has 11,415 xp listed, which isn't even enough for 6th level. 
Also, is Moru Sen (jkason) still in the group? He is listed as having 17,225 xp, which is about the current total.


----------



## Lou

KerlanRayne said:


> Here's what I found.
> 
> Alarion: 17,740 xp
> Brae: 17,740 xp
> Soulfetter: 17,225 xp
> Thea: 17,225 xp
> Jonas 17,000 xp
> 
> I guess that means I should start with about 17,225 to 17,740 xp. Unless you want me to use the total after the current adventure. I also found that Raul and Sentran didn't have xp totals listed. Darius has 11,415 xp listed, which isn't even enough for 6th level.
> Also, is Moru Sen (jkason) still in the group? He is listed as having 17,225 xp, which is about the current total.




Here are the XP totals for the group, unless someone got an individual award, and when awarded:

Starting XP 10000

OOC Post#275 your first 'encounter' 900 10900

OOC Post#503 cubes, crawlers, elemental, and various doors and floors 850 11750

OOC Post#551 Big Lizard, the Orc Riders, and the Orc Adept 875 12625

OOC Post#604 Finishing "Finding Krado" 4600 17225

OOC Post#840 dispatching the brace of Forest Trolls, Frick (F) and Frack (R) 515 17740

I didn't put XP in the RG. I use the wiki for that.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, Kerlan, when Rhun (Brae) and Helfdan (Alarion) are in agreement on something, you can pretty well bet that they're correct.


----------



## Scotley

Happy Holidays All!

The exp. looks about right to me. We don't currently use magic of Incarnum, but you never know it might crop up. There is a Binder in the group, so some of Tome of Magic is in. I'd veto the classes in Tome of Battle. I'll leave that sort of thing to 4e. 

The Archivist / Wizard / M. Theurge is a winner in my book.


----------



## Leif

Looks like one of our previously departed players is going to re-join the Alphas with a new character!  Shoot we're going to be up to our elbows in Constables!  Welcome back, Fenris.


----------



## Leif

Speaking of being up to our elbows in constables, Scotley and I have been thinking about possibly making a proposal to you:  Do any of the players think that it would improve things for this game if we divided the constables into two squads, each with their own thread at ENWorld?  We would not totally separate the two squads, and some operations would still need the attention of all the constables.  It's just an idea to maybe help the action move a bit more quickly and predictably.  Scotley and I would probably both DM both threads, but we could also have a little more freedom to each do our own thing with the game as well.  (Not that we don't have that freedom anyway, we each are pretty open to any whims that the other has!)  Anyway, we're interested to hear input from our players about this, whether you say it's good or bad.


----------



## Scotley

Post coming tomorrow.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Here is a preliminary sheet. I am still working on the background, spells, and some other details. I used a UA variant to trade my Wizard Scribe Scroll feat for Improved Initiative and I used a couple of skill tricks from Complete Scoundrel. Let me know you have a problem with these or anything else. 

[SBLOCK=Tauvelak]
*Tauvelak Dusksprocket* aka Tau (as in Tower)
_Description: _ 
Gender: Male, Race: Illuman
Sizecategory: Medium, 5'10" tall, 156 lbs, 30 yrs old
Red hair; Blue eyes; pale skin
Alignment: Neutral Good
Class: Focused Conjuration Specialist Wizard 3 / Archivist 3
XP: 17,740 / 21,000

Speaks Common, Illuman, Elven, Dwarven, and Draconic. 

*Statistics*
Str 08 (-1 Mod) = 08 ( 0 pts) ()
Dex 14 (+2 Mod) = 14 ( 6 pts) ()
Con 14 (+2 Mod) = 14 ( 6 pts) ()
Int 20 (+5 Mod) = 18 (16 pts) (+1 Lvl, +1 Enhancement)
Wis 10 (+0 Mod) = 10 ( 2 pts) ()
Cha 10 (+0 Mod) = 10 ( 2 pts) ()

Hit Points: 32 = 6 + (2d6) + (3d4) + (6*2 CON)
AC 14 (10 Base, +2 DEX, +2 Shield) 
 • Touch 12 (10 Base, +2 DEX) 
 • Flat 12 (10 Base, +2 Shield) 
 • Both 10 (10 Base)
Init +8 (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil, +4 Feat)
BAB +3; Grap +2 (-1 STR, +3 BAB)
Speed: 30' (base 30')
Carrying Capacity: 26/53/80
Weight Carried: xxx lbs

*AC Modifiers:* 
+2 when Fighting Defensively (-4 to all attacks)
+4 with Full Defence (No Attacks)
+2 vs Ranged when Kneeling (-2 AC vs Melee)
+4 vs Ranged when Prone (-4 AC vs Melee)

*Saves:* (+2 vs Shadow spells) 
Fort +4 (+2 base, +2 CON)
Refl +4 (+2 base, +2 DEX)
Will +6 (+6 base, +0 WIS)

*Attacks:*
+2 Melee, Mwk Truncheon, 1d4, 20/x2
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, -1 STR)
+2 Melee, Dagger, 1d4-1, 19-20/x2
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, -1 STR)
+6 Ranged, Mwk Light Crosbow, 1d8, 20/x2, 80'r
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, +2 DEX, +1 Enhancement)
+5 Ranged, Sling, 1d6-1, 20/x2, 30'r
 • To Hit: (+3 BAB, +2 DEX)

*Combat Modifiers: Attack & Damage*
+? to Melee/Ranged (Condition)

*Skills:* (36 Archivist, 18 points Wiz) 
+12 Concentration = (6 Arc, 3 Wiz) (+2 CON, +1 Shield)
+16 Spellcraft = (6 Arc, 3 Wiz) (+5 INT, +2 Synergy, +2 Scrolls)
+15 Knowledge (Arcana) = (6 Arc, 2 Wiz) (+5 INT, +2 Class)
+6 Knowledge (The Planes) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Religion) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Nature) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Dungeoneering) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Engineering) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (Geography) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Knowledge (History) = (1 Arc) (+5 INT)
+6 Craft (Alchemy) = (1 Wiz) (+5 INT)
+12 Decipher Script = (5 Wiz) (+5 INT, +2 Class)
+6 Heal = (6 Arc) (+0 Wis)
+0 Survival = (0 Ranks) (+0 WIS)
+5 Search = (0 Ranks) (+5 INT)
+4 Balance = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Escape Artist = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Tumble = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Listen = (2cc Arc, 2cc Wiz) (+0 WIS) 
+4 Spot = (2cc Arc, 2cc Wiz) (+0 WIS)
+4 Move Silently = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
+4 Hide = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
-1 Climb = (0 Ranks) (-1 STR)
+4 Jump = (0 Ranks) (+2 DEX, +2 Sigil)
Collector of Stories skill trick (2 Arc Skill Points) +5 Knowledge to ID Monsters
Healing Hands skill trick (2 Arc Skill Points) Heal 1d6 when stabilizing someone

*Feats:*
Level 1 - Empower Spell
Archivist 1 - [Scribe Scroll]
Level 3 - Craft Wondrous Item
Wizard 1 - [Improved Initiative]
Level 6 - 

*Illuman Racial Traits:*
 • Krau Sigil: +2 to all Caster Levels. 
 • Uur Sigil: +2 to all DEX checks and skills. 
 • Uurkrau Word: Bonus Archivist spells based in DEX.
 • Speak Language is always a class skill.

*Archivist Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with all simple weapons plus the hand crossbow, rapier, shortbow, and short sword. 
 • Bonus Feat: [Scribe Scroll]. 
 • Spellcasting: 4 0th, 3 1st, 2 2nd
 • Dark Knowledge

*Wizard Class Abilities:*
 • Proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff.
 • Martial variant (UA) - Bonus Feat: Improved Initiative.
 • Focused Specialist variant (CM): -1 spell/level, +2 Conjuration spells/level. 
 • Banned Schools: Illusion, Enchantment, Necromancy. 
 • Abrupt Jaunt Alternative Class Feature (PHB2): Lose Familiar, Teleport 10' as Immediate INT/Day. 

*Memorized Wizard Spells* [3+3 0th, 1+1+3 1st, 0+1+3 2nd] (Caster Level: 5)
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, (Caltrops), (Caltrops), (Caltrops)
1st (DC 16): Shield, Fist of Stone, (Lesser Orb of Acid), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), (Kelgore's Fire Bolt)
2nd (DC 17): Cloud of Bewilderment, (Web), (Web), (Web)

*Memorized Archivist Spells* [4 0th, 3+1 1st, 2+1 2nd] (Caster Level: 5)
0th (DC 15): x, x, x, x
1st (DC 16): x, x, x, (x)
2nd (DC 17): x, x, (x)

*Spellbook:* [14 1st, 4 2nd] [* = Conjuration Spells]
 *0th:* Acid Splash*, Amanuensis (SC), Arcane Mark, Caltrops* (SC), Detect Magic, Flare, Launch Bolt (SC), Launch Item (SC), Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage (SC), Resistance
 *1st:* Burning Hands, Feather Fall, Fist of Stone (SC), Grease*, Kelgore’s Fire Bolt* (PH2), Lesser Orb of Acid* (SC), Shield, Wall of Smoke*
 *2nd:*Alter Self, Cloud of Bewilderment* (SC), Glitterdust*, Web*

*Prayerbook:* [14 1st, 4 2nd] [* = Conjuration Spells]
 *0th:* Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue
 *1st:* Shield of Faith, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Magic Stone, Hide from Undead, Sanctuary, Magic Weapon
Resurgence, Scholar's Touch
 *2nd:* Cure Moderate Wounds, Spiritual Weapon


*Equipment:* [99 gp, 67 sp, 16 cp]
Explorer's Outfit (Worn, 0 lbs)
Component Pouch (Worn, 2 lbs) 5 gp
Wooden Holy Symbols (Boccob, Aulasha) 2 gp
Haversack (5 lbs)
 • Peasant's Outfit (2 lbs) 1 sp
 • Scholar’s Outfit (6 lbs) 5 gp
 • Bedroll (5 lbs.) 1 sp 
 • Blanket, winter (3 lbs.) 5 sp 
 • Canvas [2 sq. yds.] (2 lbs.)	2 sp 
 • Crowbar (5 lbs.) 2 gp 
 • Grappling Hook (4 lbs.) 1 gp 
 • Shovel (8 lbs.) 2 gp 
 • Block and Tackle (5 lbs) 5 gp
 • Bucket [x2] (4 lbs) 10 sp
 • Manacles (2 lbs) 15 gp
 • Tent (20 lbs.) 10 gp 
 • Candles [10] 1 sp 
 • Oil (1-pint flask) [x5] (5 lb) 5 sp 
 • Fishhooks [x10] 1 gp
 • Sewing Needles [x5] 25 sp 
 • Flask [empty, x2] (3 lbs) 6 cp 
 • Parchment [10 sheets] 2 gp 
 • Rations [2 days] (	1 lb) 5 sp 
 • Rope, silk [50 ft.] (5 lbs) 10 gp 
 • Sack [empty, x2] (1 lb) 2 sp 
 • Torches [x10] (10 lbs) 10 cp
 • Waterskin (4 lbs) 1 gp 
 • Spellbook (3 lbs) 15 gp 
 • Prayerbook (3 lbs) 15 gp 
Belt Pouch [x2] (1 lb) 2 gp
 • Scroll Case (½ lb) 1 gp 
 • Chalk [10 pieces] 1 sp 
 • Flint and steel, 1 gp 
 • Ink [1 oz. vial] 8 gp 
 • Inkpen, 1 sp 
 • Mirror, small steel (½ lb) 10 gp
 • Signal whistle, 8 sp 
 • Vial, ink or potion (1/10 lb) 1 gp 

*Magic Items* [2,805 gp] (* = Self Crafted)
Heward's Handy Haversack (Worn, 5 lbs) [2,000 gp]
Githcraft Darkwood Buckler +1 (Worn, 2½ lbs) [1,805 gp]
Armband of Elusive Action* [400 gp, 32 xp]  1/day avoid provoking an AoO
Artificier's Monocle* [750 gp, 60 xp] Identify using Detect Magic
Headband of Magic
 • Headband of Intellect +1* [500 gp, 40 xp]
 • Burning Veil [1,000 gp] 3/day +1d6 dmg to Fire spell 
Adventurer's Belt
 • Caustic Veil* [1,000 gp, 80 xp] 3/day +2d6 dmg to Acid spell
 • Healing Belt* [750 gp, 60 xp]
Magician's Gloves
 • Gloves of the Starry Sky [1,100 gp] Light at will, 3/day Magic Missile
 • Arcanist's Gloves* [325 gp, 30 xp] 2/day +2 CL to 1st lvl spell

*Weapons:* [65 gp]
Masterwork Truncheon (Held, 1 lb) FREE
Dagger (Waist, 1lb) 2 gp
Dagger [Silver] (Pouch, 1 lb) 22 gp
Dagger [Cold Iron] (Pouch, 1 lb) 4 gp
Masterwork Light Crossbow (4 lbs) 335 gp
20 bolts (Back, 2 lbs) 2 gp
Sling (Pouch, 0 lbs) 0 gp
Quarterstaff (Hand, 4 lbs) 0 gp

*Scrolls:* [*=Self Crafted] [25 gp, 0 xp] 
1st: Magic Weapon (CL1) [25 gp]
2nd: 

*Potions:* [0 gp]
*Wands:*

*Possessions at Home:* 
Scholar’s Outfit (6 lbs) [5 gp]
Monthly Wages [50 gp/month]
Upper Middle Class Monthly Expenses [50 gp/month]
Life Insurance Policy [1,000 gp]
Insurance Fee [5 gp/month] 1 year prepaid [60 gp]

Total Money Used: *3,374 gp 68 sp 16 cp*
Total Money Left: *2019 gp 0 sp 4 cp*
Total XP Spent: *0 xp*
[SBLOCK=Used Items]
[/SBLOCK]

*Appearance / Personality:*


*Background:*


*Rolls:*
All Rolls
Blank Link[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif

Ok, Kerlan, looks pretty good.  I'm not immediately familiar with the UA variant that trades Scribe Scroll for Improved Initiative, so I'll have to read up on that as soon as I finish this post.  

What I do know is that NOT ONLY do wizards normally get Scribe Scroll as a 1st level bonus feat, they ALSO get Summon Familiar as another 1st level bonus feat.  You have no familiar listed, nor do you have that bonus feat listed.  If you want to swap out the Summon Familiar feat for another feat, well, we might consider that... 
  Ooops, never mind.  See next post.


----------



## Leif

Read about the Conjurer Variant.  Yep, that answered the Summon Familiar question as well.  So then, evidently, you're using the Rapid Summoning variant?  You'll want to note that on  your character sheet somewhere, please.  And I'd suggest that you consider also using the Enhanced Summoning variant as well.  Personally, I don't think that the Spontaneous Summoning variant is worth the cost of losing the additional daily spells for being a specialist wizard.  Apparently you agree with me about that.


----------



## Leif

As I read that conjurer variant, it does not TRADE Summon Familiar for anything, and those variant conjurers do not automatically get Improved Initiative.  But they do lose the Summon Familiar Ability to make Summon Monster a standard action instead of a full-round action.  Is this not what it says?  So why did you lose the Scribe Scroll ability?


----------



## Leif

Also, Kerlan, you've not only given up Summon Familiar in exchange for  the Summoner variant, you've also traded Summon Familiar for Abrupt Jaunt.  You can't have your cake and eat it, too.  Presumably, you would rather have the Summoner variant, and then you no longer have the Summon Familiar ability to trade for Abrupt Jaunt.  So, the way it looks to me, you can either remove the Abrupt Jaunt ability from your sheet, or else you will need to give up some other equivalent ability in order to gain it.

Looking at your magic item list, it looks to me like you have used your Craft Wondrous Item feat to combine your Gloves of the Starry Sky with your Arcanist's Gloves to make what you've called "Magician's Gloves" that have the powers of both.  This is very nicely done!  Bravo!  Excellent use of your feat here.


----------



## KerlanRayne

You have this all wrong. I used the variant here. All I did was trade my Wizard bonus feat list for the fighter bonus feat list. That's how I traded Scribe Scroll for Improved Initiative. 
I traded Scribe Scroll because I already got that feat for free from Archivist and I couldn't find anything else to do with it. If you are willing to be more flexible about it, I would love to trade it for the Craft Wonderous Item feat instead. One craft feat for another craft feat. I would qualify for it by that time. 
I could also trade Summon Familiar for something else too. Maybe a metamagic feat or Improved Initiative or Collegiate Wizard. Abrupt Jaunt was the best I could find. 







Leif said:


> Looking at your magic item list, it looks to me like you have used your Craft Wondrous Item feat to combine your Gloves of the Starry Sky with your Arcanist's Gloves to make what you've called "Magician's Gloves" that have the powers of both.  This is very nicely done!  Bravo!  Excellent use of your feat here.



Thanks. The MIC is so full of neat cheap items, you practically have to combine them.


----------



## Leif

Ok.  I've certainly been wrong before.  Ooops.


----------



## Scotley

Okay KR, a brief once over looks good. I'll examine the variants in depth and Leif and I will discuss some options for you, but it may take me a day or two.


----------



## pathfinderq1

So with all this talk of new players and characters...

Just in a hypothetical sense, are there changing options for those of us who are still here, and still alive?  Especially with another spellslinger coming aboard, I might have some interest in a more physically able character.  I'm also kind of curious about whether Raul will be back intact, and whoever might be replacing Jonas...


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1, _et al._:  if there are other players who wish to make similar changes, then yes, now would be a good time.  But we need to have at least some characters continue on from this point for consistency of the storyline, you understand.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Understood- as noted, this is still in the very hypothetical stage.

With that said, who is still here and sticking around?  And who is new (player or character)?  And, while we're at it- what, precisely, is an Illumian? (Since I don't have that sourcebook)

I'd guess Soulfetter, Darius, Brae, Alarion, and Sentran are still here; Raul is still here on some level, but not until we get him raised; one new player/character (archivist/conjurer), and one mention of a returning player with a new character (Fenris, character type unknown).  Does that sound accurate?  Even if I don't want to change characters, this sort of info will be helpful as we advance, since I may need to adjust Thea's focus a bit to keep the party in balance.


----------



## Leif

It looks to me like you have everything right, pathfinderq1, at least as much as you can know now. heh heh heh......

Illumians are from Races of Destiny. (p.51.)  They are "a race created by sorcery.  Through painstaking ritual, they have developed a mystical connection to the magic runes that make up their alphabet.  Glowing sigils surround them, granting the power of an eldritch language made flesh."  Sound weird enough for you?  They don't actually sound to me like a separate "race" as that term is usually defined, but that's what the book says, and it's how they are treated in the rules.  Go figure.....

Illumians "look like the humans who first learned the Ritual of Words Made Flesh - pale-skinned and somewhat taller than average." (RoD p. 52.)


----------



## Helfdan

Leif said:


> pathfinderq1, _et al._:  if there are other players who wish to make similar changes, then yes, now would be a good time.  But we need to have at least some characters continue on from this point for consistency of the storyline, you understand.




Don't worry, you won't get rid of Alarion that easily!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I suppose if I had it to do over again I _might_ play SoulFetter as a straight Barbarian.  I've been somewhat frustrated at the lack of effectiveness of his Binder class, but I think that's a reflection of his level - once he gets to a level where he can bind two vestiges at once he won't feel so, um, limited.

It might also be that I'm used to playing the party skill monkey, and I deliberately went against my usual character type - playing a lumbering tank is taking some getting used to.

So I'm happy with SoulFetter - he's in for the long haul! (As long as he survives, of course . . .)


----------



## Leif

Helfdan - Great! Always happy to have Alarion around.

Mowgli - glad you're still happy with SoulFetter!

Kerlan - when you get a chance you are welcome to check out our players' wiki (and join it, if you wish) at: lauraliesummerhomecampaign.wikispaces.com .  There's some additional information about Lauralie Summerhome, the world, and the game there.   Everyone else is aready a member of the wiki.


----------



## Leif

[sblock=secret message for Rhun]Man, I just want to say that I feel kinda bad about what I said in your game about us "keeping Stonegod." Even if you agreed with me, it still wasn't my place to say anything. I don't want to leave this message in the OOC thread there, because it's just between us. And I don't mind so much if Scotley knows, especially since he knows me better than anyone else here and can probably guess that I'd say something like this.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:


> I suppose if I had it to do over again I _might_ play SoulFetter as a straight Barbarian.  I've been somewhat frustrated at the lack of effectiveness of his Binder class, but I think that's a reflection of his level - once he gets to a level where he can bind two vestiges at once he won't feel so, um, limited.
> 
> So I'm happy with SoulFetter - he's in for the long haul! (As long as he survives, of course . . .)




Admittedly, the Binder levels, may not have made Soulfetter all that much deadlier, but he is much more interesting I think. You've done some good roleplay with that aspect of the class and now you've had a chance to go Conan on us. I don't think he'd be as much fun as a plain old barbarian.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne,  since your expressed intention is to create an Illumian pc, and since we have not received notice of your request to join the players' wiki, I thought that I would pass on a little bit of information from the wiki about the Illumian race in the city of Lauralie Summerhome:

"Illumians are rare, but not unknown, in Lauralie Summerhome. Most are part of the Dusksproket Cabal above the city. (if you are interested in playing an Illumian the DM's will be happy to share more information on this with you). Or they could be Cabal-less Illumian's wandering the world in search of knowledge and a chance to found their own Cabal."

Let us know what you want to do in regard to a Cabal.


----------



## Leif

*snif*

*snif*


----------



## Leif

Can you smell it?


----------



## Leif

Can you smell what your DMs are cooking up?


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Can you smell what your DMs are cooking up?




Last time I thought it was brownies, and I was wrong.

So this time I think it is cookies.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> KerlanRayne,  since your expressed intention is to create an Illumian pc, and since we have not received notice of your request to join the players' wiki, I thought that I would pass on a little bit of information from the wiki about the Illumian race in the city of Lauralie Summerhome:
> 
> "Illumians are rare, but not unknown, in Lauralie Summerhome. Most are part of the Dusksproket Cabal above the city. (if you are interested in playing an Illumian the DM's will be happy to share more information on this with you). Or they could be Cabal-less Illumian's wandering the world in search of knowledge and a chance to found their own Cabal."
> 
> Let us know what you want to do in regard to a Cabal.



I read the Wiki, just haven't asked to join yet. I put Dusksprocket in the above sheet as part of his name. You can PM me more information if you want.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Can you smell what your DMs are cooking up?




lemonade?


----------



## Leif

Fenris said:


> Last time I thought it was brownies, and I was wrong.
> 
> So this time I think it is cookies.



The brownie comment absolutely _SLEW_ me, too!  Actually, though, this time I was trying to seem like that wrestler guy on the tv commercials.  (The Rock, maybe? I don't know nuthin' 'bout no WWF!)


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> lemonade?



Is that a request?  How do you cook lemonade, anyway?


----------



## Fenris

Leif said:


> Is that a request?  How do you cook lemonade, anyway?




Actaully you cook the moonshine you _add_ to the lemonade.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Leif said:


> Can you smell what your DMs are cooking up?






Pork chops?  No, wait...  Orc chops!


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:


> Pork chops?  No, wait...  Orc chops!



Mmmmmmmmmmmm, yummy!  NOT!!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Does it cost the same to put a spell into an Archivist's prayerbook as it does to scribe a spell into a spellbook?


----------



## Leif

The short answer is 'yes.'  A longer answer involves the Lauralie Conjurers' Academy.  Your character is eligible for Associate Membership in that organization.  (See the relevant page of the wiki for details, LCA Page» home)  Tau is clearly eligible for membership, if he is so inclined. The membership will get you discounts on pen, paper, and ink as well.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> I used the variant here. All I did was trade my Wizard bonus feat list for the fighter bonus feat list. That's how I traded Scribe Scroll for Improved Initiative.



This variant was not on the list of permissible classes.  We take it that you are asking for a variance?  

What do you think, Scotty?


----------



## Leif

Evidenly, I still can't count!  I just did a roster check, and now it seems like the addition of Tau/Kerlan will just get us back to the same number of constables that we started with.  Still no official word concerning Andrew's alleged return.


----------



## Leif

*Kerlan*

Got Tau's page added to the wiki.  The other players have put their pages there to varying amounts of use, from Rhun's posting of a full character sheet complete with large picture, to none at all.  What you do with yours is up to you, really, but the resource is there if you're interested.

[sblock=LOOKOUT!]We're about to get Forked again![/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Lou*

Don't forget about Xavier's First Level Pearl of Power!  That let's him instantly recall and have available to use again one prepared first level spell that he has already cast.  He can use his Pearl to do this once per day.


----------



## KerlanRayne

KerlanRayne said:


> I traded Scribe Scroll because I already got that feat for free from Archivist and I couldn't find anything else to do with it. If you are willing to be more flexible about it, I would love to trade it for the Craft Wonderous Item feat instead. One craft feat for another craft feat. I would qualify for it by that time.
> I could also trade Summon Familiar for something else too. Maybe a metamagic feat or Improved Initiative or Collegiate Wizard. Abrupt Jaunt was the best I could find.



Well? What about this? If this won't work, then yes, I request a variant. You don't have to approve though. 







			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Wizard characters are automatically alumni of the Lauralie Conjurer's Academy



The wiki says I am automatically a member. Would I have to pay for that or what. Not sure how that works. 

Also, what other information do you have about Illuman's in your world. Please PM me any other info you have.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> This variant was not on the list of permissible classes.  We take it that you are asking for a variance?
> 
> What do you think, Scotty?




It is okay with me.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Well? What about this? If this won't work, then yes, I request a variant. You don't have to approve though. The wiki says I am automatically a member. Would I have to pay for that or what. Not sure how that works.
> 
> Also, what other information do you have about Illumians in your world. Please PM me any other info you have.



As per the wiki, alumni of the LCA do not _ever_ have to pay.

On the craft feats, you can't trade for something that you don't qualify for at the time the trade is made.  Maybe there's a metamagic feat you could take instead?

Scotley has just today (or late last night) added more to the wiki about Illumians.  It's still a work in progress, though.  We're certainly willing to consider any ideas that you have about them, too.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> It is okay with me.




That settles it, then, Kerlan can take the wizard variant that permits fighter feats.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> from Rhun's posting of a full character sheet complete with large picture





You know, I just realized that my "full" charactersheet wasn't actually the "completed" character sheet from the rogue's gallery...and with that said, I just realized I **STILL** haven't chosen a 6th level feat for Braevil! Damn am I lazy and surly.


----------



## Leif

Ok, Rhun, you need to pick that feat NOW!  Choose it or lose it. hehehe


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, Rhun, you need to pick that feat NOW!  Choose it or lose it. hehehe




Don't be like that...didn't you see that great kill scene I gave to Trevor?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> As per the wiki, alumni of the LCA do not _ever_ have to pay.



OK. Where do I find information on the discounts involved in being part of the alumni?







KerlanRayne said:


> I traded Scribe Scroll because I already got that feat for free from Archivist and I couldn't find anything else to do with it. If you are willing to be more flexible about it, I would love to trade it for the Craft Wonderous Item feat instead. One craft feat for another craft feat. *I would qualify for it by that time.*
> I could also trade Summon Familiar for something else too. Maybe a metamagic feat ... or Collegiate Wizard. Abrupt Jaunt was the best I could find.





Leif said:


> On the craft feats, you can't trade for something that you don't qualify for at the time the trade is made.  Maybe there's a metamagic feat you could take instead?



As I said, I would qualify at the time. My first wizard level would come at level 4, that means I would be a caster level 3 Archivist and due to my Krau sigil, I would be a caster level 3 Wizard as well. That means I would qualify for Craft Wonderous Item. 

As for Summon Familiar, instead of Abrupt Jaunt I could trade it for a Metamagic feat or maybe Collegiate Wizard. Would either of those be OK?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Don't be like that...didn't you see that great kill scene I gave to Trevor?



Ummmmmm   Ok.  Take your time, take your time....   But, if you aren't going to take care of that now, how about waiting until you level-up again?  (Just a thought.  Trevor _really_ likes you!]


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> OK. Where do I find information on the discounts involved in being part of the alumni?As I said, I would qualify at the time. My first wizard level would come at level 4, that means I would be a caster level 3 Archivist and due to my Krau sigil, I would be a caster level 3 Wizard as well. That means I would qualify for Craft Wondrous Item.
> 
> As for Summon Familiar, instead of Abrupt Jaunt I could trade it for a Metamagic feat or maybe Collegiate Wizard. Would either of those be OK?



Hold on, Kerlan!  The Krau sigil gives you a +2 on CL for spells that you cast and things like that, but it doesn't qualify you for the Craft Wondrous Item feat.  The sigil imbues your spells with greater power, but the item creation feat is more about experience as a wizard, not raw power.  You have to actually be a 3rd level wizard to qualify for that feat.  (Or, at least, that's my take on it --Scotley?)

So far, we've been doing the LCA member discounts on a case by case basis, and there haven't been too many cases.  Let us know what you want to buy, and we'll give you a price.

As to the feat:  yeah, your plan suits us just fine.  [I'll dare to speak for Scotley this one time...]


----------



## Leif

Welcome to the wiki, Kerlan.  Your request to join has been approved.  (They can't send you an email telling you that unless you first confirm your email address.)  And I spoke too soon about your +2CL sigil, too.  See previous post about your Craft Wondrous Item feat.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still considering the possibility of changing characters- 

Maybe a Summerling (Sylvan) elf Scout/Ranger, an archer and moblity/recon specialist?

Maybe a dwarven fighter/rogue, primarily a locks and traps expert with a sideline as a crossbow sniper?

Or if Raul doesn't make it back and we need another melee type, a human fighter/rogue, aiming for the duellist PrC- a Musketeerish swashbuckler?


----------



## Leif

Well, for what it's worth, you always need more melee types....


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Hold on, Kerlan!  The Krau sigil gives you a +2 on CL for spells that you cast and things like that, but it doesn't qualify you for the Craft Wondrous Item feat.  The sigil imbues your spells with greater power, but the item creation feat is more about experience as a wizard, not raw power.  You have to actually be a 3rd level wizard to qualify for that feat.  (Or, at least, that's my take on it --Scotley?)



All the feat requires is Caster Level 3, which I would have. If you are worried about using the Sigil to qualify, I would still have three levels of Archivist. That would qualify me as well.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> All the feat requires is Caster Level 3, which I would have. If you are worried about using the Sigil to qualify, I would still have three levels of Archivist. That would qualify me as well.



So you do, and so you are.  I wasn't even thinking about Archivist levels, sorry.  I stand corrected. Again. 

That's actually very, very good!

***********************************
***********************************

*This thread is now FULL!  Don't post here anymore. Here's a link to the New Forked Thread:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/248047-forked-thread-constables-14th-ward-ooc.html


----------



## Scotley

pathfinderq1 said:


> Still considering the possibility of changing characters-
> 
> Maybe a Summerling (Sylvan) elf Scout/Ranger, an archer and moblity/recon specialist?
> 
> Maybe a dwarven fighter/rogue, primarily a locks and traps expert with a sideline as a crossbow sniper?
> 
> Or if Raul doesn't make it back and we need another melee type, a human fighter/rogue, aiming for the duellist PrC- a Musketeerish swashbuckler?




We are expecting Raul to return, but I'd enjoy having a musketeerish swashbuckler in the group. The elf would also allow us to use some of the elven lore we wrote for this game, but haven't had the opportunity to do anything with. I believe the locks and traps niche will be filled by another.


----------



## Helfdan

Fenris and Leif, you crack me up!  ROFL!  But there is a simple explanation for everything...  English is a second language for me.  As you probably know, you pick up most of your vocabulary from reading.  Since my most-read authors include (but are not limited to) Tolkien, Howard, Lieber, Gemmel, and such folk, that's the sort of words I learned...   and I figure its fun to describe Al's actions in words HE would use...


----------



## Fenris

Helfdan said:


> Fenris and Leif, you crack me up!  ROFL!  But there is a simple explanation for everything...  English is a second language for me.  As you probably know, you pick up most of your vocabulary from reading.  Since my most-read authors include (but are not limited to) Tolkien, Howard, Lieber, Gemmel, and such folk, that's the sort of words I learned...   and I figure its fun to describe Al's actions in words HE would use...





Helfdan, to acquire a truely brobdingnagian vocabulary, full of antediluvian, sinister complexity, you have to look no further than H.P. Lovecraft. I think you would enjoy him based on your reading list. No one strings together adjective and adverbs in a more innane yet suspenseful manner.


----------



## Leif

Guys, sorry to get picky, but this thread is closed due to its exceeding 1000 posts.  The new OOC thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/248047-constables-14th-ward-ooc-2-a.html


(also reference post #1001 below)


----------

